# The Felt--Homestuck Fan Club



## Cap'n Sofa

We have enough fans on the forum, why not? Discuss Homestuck here!

Get Pesterchum here! We have a TCoD memo, which can be accessed from the memos menu by typing "TCoD" into the text input box and clicking "JOIN".

Also the members list is outdated and I'm lazy so if you asked to join and nobody said no within like 24 hours, assume you're in.

HOMESTUCK WAS LAST UPDATED: January 15
MEMBERS:
Cap'n Sofa (carapaceScientist)
Markku
RespectTheBlade (dignifiedSlicer)
Alice Liddell
Legendaryseeker99
Mawile
Mai
Negrek
Metallica Fanboy (motorFirestorm)
Karkat Vantas
Mewtini (indigoMewtini)
Seritinajii
Squornshellous Beta
Flygon
Sesquipedalian
Doctor Whoof (tangentiallyAcerbic)
Big Red Cherry Bomb
Mendatt (mistralEnchanter)
Rose99820 (excellentNerdling)
Byrus
Eclipse
Sizz-Lorr
Baku
Lirris (stormingAirhead)
surskitty (heinousFirebrand)
Fox McCloud
Superbird


----------



## RavenMarkku

BLAHH
This took too longg

Add me to the listtt. 8D


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Addaddaddaddaddadd. 

yes.


----------



## Silver

GG: this
GG: i have been waiting for this!!
GG: add me!!


----------



## Zero Moment

JOINJOINJOINJOINJOINJOINJOINJOIN


----------



## ....

JOIN~~~


----------



## Mai

Joining, though I'm not entirely caught up yet still.


----------



## Negrek

In, of course!


----------



## M&F

I think we all felt this was going to be made sooner or later. AAAAHAHAHAHA

So joining.

And if I may already start engaging in discussion of the latest updates, I actually did a frame-by-frame check of the last gif to see if I could read what the cue ball said. All it got me was a string of nonsense letters, sadly. Also, Doc Scratch's barging into Rose's conversation with Jade with a "Hello ladies" now has me perpetually thinking he's Old Spice Man.


----------



## Zero Moment

...What just happened with Rose seeing into the cue ball?
EDIT: Ninja'd :(


----------



## M&F

Now we got the answer, it seems.


----------



## Zero Moment

I can't believe that Rose went totally grimdark. I knew something bad was going to happen, especially with the cue ball thing and the dark magic, but not this.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

http://homestuck.bandcamp.com/album/alterniabound

REX DUODECIM ANGELUS = <3


----------



## M&F

Depending on who she's going for, Rose may very well not live through whatever's coming up next.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I am the FUCKING KARKAT VANTAS, and I DEMAND to be on this list.

I find the contrast between Kanaya and Rose kinda funny-- Rose began as a "light" character and is now a "dark" one, while Kanaya began as a "dark" character (well, more goth than anything, buuut) and is now a "light" one.


----------



## Zero Moment

The new updates make me say WAT. They are just random and not at all plot related.


----------



## Negrek

I would be careful about saying that. SBAHJ has had foreshadowing and plot-related hints in it before, and you really, really never know with Hussie. Like _seriously_ never know. There's nothing readily apparent to suggest that these updates are anything but crack, but I wouldn't brush them off just yet.

Anyway, @Metallica Fanboy, yes, and many people have pointed out that we still don't know where the blood all over Jack's arm when he pops into the troll's session comes from; he doesn't have it after killing mom and dad, so likely it came from one of the kids. Rose is obviously a good candidate, but at the same time it seems odd that Scratch would have set up such an elaborate means of getting her killed if he wanted her out of the picture. Unless something about releasing the Horrorterrors was what he was really after, and Rose just had to be the one to do it; afterwards she would be expendable. But I think there's a good chance that if she does die, it won't be for permanent/there will be extenuating circumstances.

In general, I find the light-glowing/dark-glowing contrast pretty interesting. Rose obviously got her dark powers from the Horrorterrors; does that mean that there's some external entity also powering Kanaya's rainbow drinker abilities? If so, what would that be--since Rose, on the Horrorterror's recommendation, has become set on destroying the game scenario, perhaps the opposing faction would be some sort of security system built into the game itself to try and prevent just what Rose is trying to do? It's kind of a stretch, but Scratch obviously has some sort of ulterior motive here, since he's had a hand in both transformations.


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> I would be careful about saying that. SBAHJ has had foreshadowing and plot-related hints in it before, and you really, really never know with Hussie. Like _seriously_ never know. There's nothing readily apparent to suggest that these updates are anything but crack, but I wouldn't brush them off just yet.
> 
> Anyway, @Metallica Fanboy, yes, and many people have pointed out that we still don't know where the blood all over Jack's arm when he pops into the troll's session comes from; he doesn't have it after killing mom and dad, so likely it came from one of the kids. Rose is obviously a good candidate, but at the same time it seems odd that Scratch would have set up such an elaborate means of getting her killed if he wanted her out of the picture. Unless something about releasing the Horrorterrors was what he was really after, and Rose just had to be the one to do it; afterwards she would be expendable. But I think there's a good chance that if she does die, it won't be for permanent/there will be extenuating circumstances.
> 
> In general, I find the light-glowing/dark-glowing contrast pretty interesting. Rose obviously got her dark powers from the Horrorterrors; does that mean that there's some external entity also powering Kanaya's rainbow drinker abilities? If so, what would that be--since Rose, on the Horrorterror's recommendation, has become set on destroying the game scenario, perhaps the opposing faction would be some sort of security system built into the game itself to try and prevent just what Rose is trying to do? It's kind of a stretch, but Scratch obviously has some sort of ulterior motive here, since he's had a hand in both transformations.


And besides, let's not forget that, in the end, Homestuck is comedy before it's tragedy, as I even recall Hussie stating several times.

Also, yes, it's trickier to predict with Rose, as she's one of the kids, which makes her about three times less disposable (at least in Hussie's point of view) as the trolls who have been killed and currently show no hope for revival. Besides, she's the only one on the team who can wield needles, so, unless somebody gets her strife deck or something, it'll be impossible to cause the Scratch if she dies. Also, it's useful to keep in mind that her dreamself still lives.

And lastly, a being opposed to the horrorterrors, that might be a stretch when the Skaian clouds already act as a counterpart for them, but entirely possible. Besides, most importantly, Rose and Kanaya are in different sessions, and it has so far been shown that in troll culture light is evil and dark is good.

EDIT
Some ill foreboding from TV Tropes Wiki. Future Dave at one point tells John about what's going; namely, Noir being out of control, Rose being crazy, and Jade, crazier. Well, Noir is out of control now, and Rose is being crazy. And here's the question: how exactly is Jade going to top her?


----------



## ....

Who here has Pesterchum?


----------



## Mai

I don't.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I have Tinychum 1.52, handle carapaceScientist.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

For those who would like to know, I have  pesterchum 3.14, chumhandle is dignifiedSlicer


----------



## mewtini

And I'm aquaMarina on 3.14 but I'm not active on there at all. And 2.5 and 3.14 are compatible, so. Add me to the list, wynaut? (hehehe...)


----------



## OrangeAipom

hello i am a nepetaquest i like nepetaquesting

does something look wrong about this sprite? tell me. here's a shrunk version if you need it.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I upgraded to Pesterchum 3.14, same handle (carapaceScientist). Also: THE TUMOR IS HERE.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Chucho: Nice Nepeta.

Question-- how do you captchalogue something that huge

(Also, three of those four symbols correspond to Breath, Time and Light, so I'm guessing the third is Space?


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> Chucho: Nice Nepeta.
> 
> Question-- how do you captchalogue something that huge
> 
> (Also, three of those four symbols correspond to Breath, Time and Light, so I'm guessing the third is Space?


Just HOW high do you even have to BE just to DO something like that.

Also, Space would be the one next to Breath in this panel, so, if that's what you meant by "the third", yes.


----------



## Zero Moment

I lol'd when John captchalogued The Tumor.


----------



## M&F

But you know what will really be funny? When he tries to get in touch with Rose now.


----------



## Zero Moment

DOOK


----------



## Negrek

Metallica Fanboy said:


> But you know what will really be funny? When he tries to get in touch with Rose now.


If by funny you mean totally heartbreaking. I mean, presumably Rose is going to let him in on the whole "your dad is dead" thing. If he isn't already worried about her going grimdark *for reals.*


----------



## Zero Moment

Plot developments... BUT WHO IS GRANDMA???


----------



## Karkat Vantas

But who is Grandpa?

Probably John's grandma; remember Jade recieved a note from her grandpa.

aka their paradox clones


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> If by funny you mean totally heartbreaking. I mean, presumably Rose is going to let him in on the whole "your dad is dead" thing. If he isn't already worried about her going grimdark *for reals.*


By "funny" I meant "peculiar; interesting to watch", but, I suppose that depends on how you view it. And she's probably going to be in the middle of her grimdark rampage when John tries to get in touch; at best he'll get no response. He might receive some anrgy nonsense or even happen to contact her right before something extreme enough for PesterChum to react happens.



Karkat Vantas said:


> But who is Grandpa?
> 
> Probably John's grandma; remember Jade recieved a note from her grandpa.
> 
> aka their paradox clones


If I recall correctly, you've got it the other way around; the ones sending the letters are those to whom John and Jade are grandparents, not the other way around. Besides, I'm pretty sure they were all from Jade's grandson only.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> If I recall correctly, you've got it the other way around; the ones sending the letters are those to whom John and Jade are grandparents, not the other way around. Besides, I'm pretty sure they were all from Jade's grandson only.


But Jade recieved some tech from her grandma, which was used to make the awesome robo-bunny.


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> But Jade recieved some tech from her grandma, which was used to make the awesome robo-bunny.


Again, other way around; she received the tech from her own future grandson iirc


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Again, other way around; she received the tech from her own future grandson iirc


The note says that she received it from her grandmother; It mentioned nothing about her grandson.


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> The note says that she received it from her grandmother; It mentioned nothing about her grandson.


Unless we're not talking about the same note here TV Tropes Wiki seems to state otherwise, and MSPA Wiki likewise.

But, regardless, we'll probably have more on that later.

In a different subject: One of this club's members doesn't seem to be in a comfortable position right now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Unless we're not talking about the same note here TV Tropes Wiki seems to state otherwise, and MSPA Wiki likewise.
> 
> But, regardless, we'll probably have more on that later.
> 
> In a different subject: One of this club's members doesn't seem to be in a comfortable position right now.


Yeah, we seem to be talking about two different things o.0
I was talking about the letter the robo-bunny gives John from Jade.


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yeah, we seem to be talking about two different things o.0
> I was talking about the letter the robo-bunny gives John from Jade.


So we're not talking about different things.

Note that both pages I've linked to state the existance of a penpal of Jade's who turns out to be her grandson and who made the robo-bunny.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> So we *are* talking about different things.
> 
> Note that both pages I've linked to state the existance of a penpal of Jade's who turns out to be her grandson and who made the robo-bunny.


I am not talking about Jade's grandson. I am talking about Jade's grandma.

ZILLYHOOOOOOOO


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I am not talking about Jade's grandson. I am talking about Jade's grandma.
> 
> ZILLYHOOOOOOOO


Who doesn't even exist, unless I've failed to understand a part of the paradox slime event..

But, indeed, ZILLYHOO.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Who doesn't even exist, unless I've failed to understand a part of the paradox slime event..
> 
> But, indeed, ZILLYHOO.





Spoiler



Jade's _most recent_ note pretty specifically says "I borrowed this technology from my grand*mother*..."


 That's what he's talking about; she may or may not exist, and may or may not actually be some "other" person via paradox shenanigans, but a grandmother of some sort is in fact mentioned. The grandson came up in an earlier discussion; presumably he helped Jade build Liv Kiser from technology she borrowed from this grandmother.


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jade's _most recent_ note pretty specifically says "I borrowed this technology from my grand*mother*..."
> 
> 
> That's what he's talking about; she may or may not exist, and may or may not actually be some "other" person via paradox shenanigans, but a grandmother of some sort is in fact mentioned. The grandson came up in an earlier discussion; presumably he helped Jade build Liv Kiser from technology she borrowed from this grandmother.


FINALLY someone gets it...
I think I had a dream about Homestuck last night... and it involved Zillyhoo!


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jade's _most recent_ note pretty specifically says "I borrowed this technology from my grand*mother*..."
> 
> 
> That's what he's talking about; she may or may not exist, and may or may not actually be some "other" person via paradox shenanigans, but a grandmother of some sort is in fact mentioned. The grandson came up in an earlier discussion; presumably he helped Jade build Liv Kiser from technology she borrowed from this grandmother.


But where does the assumption that Jade wrote the most recent note come from? If her grandson wrote it, then the "grandmother" mentioned would again be Jade. And, again if memory fails me not, Jade retained her typing quirk on the note we know for sure she wrote, whereas the most recent one actually capitalizes properly and only uses more than one exclamation mark at one point. Furthermore, the following was said of the grandmother in the note: "had quite the way with manipulating space. Legend tells she was something of a witch with the stuff". This is a reference to Jade being Witch of Space, as obvious as can be.

Also, on the most recent update, looks as though John is headed for a big sad event and the ship he friendleads is headed for a lot of confusion.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

ZILLYHOOOOOOOOOO

Guys why am I crying in the latest flash? And why does Gamzee have a hammer too


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> ZILLYHOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Guys why am I crying in the latest flash? And why does Gamzee have a hammer too


You're crying because you're basking in the glory of ZILLYHOO, and Gamzee has a hammer because he fucking _can_. Jokerkind abstratus and all.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Metallica Fanboy said:


> But where does the assumption that Jade wrote the most recent note come from? If her grandson wrote it, then the "grandmother" mentioned would again be Jade. And, again if memory fails me not, Jade retained her typing quirk on the note we know for sure she wrote, whereas the most recent one actually capitalizes properly and only uses more than one exclamation mark at one point. Furthermore, the following was said of the grandmother in the note: "had quite the way with manipulating space. Legend tells she was something of a witch with the stuff". This is a reference to Jade being Witch of Space, as obvious as can be.


I suppose that's true, yes. It was a bit silly to just make an assumption like that, especially given what we're talking about here, but in my defense I've been so tired and busy lately that I can't really think critically about a comic, heh. I see green writing and cryptic comments and I can't think of anyone else it could've been.


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> I suppose that's true, yes. It was a bit silly to just make an assumption like that, especially given what we're talking about here, but in my defense I've been so tired and busy lately that I can't really think critically about a comic, heh. I see green writing and cryptic comments and I can't think of anyone else it could've been.


Well, Homestuck really is a complex read; I doubt nobody had themselves a stumble.

I, for one, had a lot of trouble wrapping my head around the wall-scribbling's implications.


----------



## Zero Moment

Lol, John is an idiot.


----------



## M&F

One big airhead.

...

EDIT: Looks like now John's discovery of Rose's grimdarkness won't ensue as I predicted. But it might be equally interesting/amusing/sad.


----------



## Negrek

"John: See ominous cloud of grimdark"

First thought? "Maybe it's Dad! :D"

Such a derp.

Also, guess this explains how Bec Noir ends up with Dad's wallet without killing John. This could mean that the blood on his hand is CD's.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Negrek said:


> Also, guess this explains how Bec Noir ends up with Dad's wallet without killing John. This could mean that the blood on his hand is CD's.


noooooo :(

(Not that it's likely to be anyone else's, considering who his other traveling companions are, but... maybe it changes hands again before Jack gets it. :( )


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> noooooo :(
> 
> (Not that it's likely to be anyone else's, considering who his other traveling companions are, but... maybe it changes hands again before Jack gets it. :( )


Then again, if it were to change hands again, would it fall into less disposable hands than those of CD?


----------



## Seritinajii

Hi, I am a fan of Homestuck too! But I'm still catching up, and I'm only at the part where Jade has just entered. I guess I'm behind, since I hear a lot of interesting stuff happens.... but I will catch up!!

Too bad I shouldn't read those spoilers. It's kind of hard to resist the temptations.


----------



## M&F

Seritinajii said:


> Too bad I shouldn't read those spoilers. It's kind of hard to resist the temptations.


Does it border on fetishistic?

Oh wait, you're not going to get that joke just yet.


----------



## Zero Moment

I have been recently been watching a LP of Mincraft called Coe's Quest.

SO

MUCH

PORN
D:
:D


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Hey look a new person to the group.

Several things about the past few updates. I like how John acknowledges that he's talking to her like a dog but doesn't do anything about it (and incidentally I had this wierd thought about her using Pesterchum to talk frmo now on) and can't make the connection between the grimdark Rose and the big black raincloud, and does anyone else think it's astoundingly morbid that you're leading John to his dead parent?

Also, D: for those black and white guys who I can't remember the name of, who had their hope for a few brief seconds but then were torn to shreds.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Anyone else think that that burning chunk of meteor will come in handy later?


----------



## M&F

What I found most amusing was how John was completely unfazed by Rose's going grimdark. To the point he started making SBaHJ references. Then again, now that he has been led to his father's corpse, unless Jack Noir did something that won't let John see it, this unfazedness is unlikely to last.

Also, I'm probably not the only who noticed Jack spared the Space banner when he thrashed the room with the frog statue on it. What a good boy. Somebody throw him a bone.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, I'm probably not the only who noticed Jack spared the Space banner when he thrashed the room with the frog statue on it. What a good boy. Somebody throw him a bone.


Oh yeah, I noticed that.


...Incidentally, in the room with the decapitated frog statue, the bookshelves - did anyone else read this one? Because now I cannot get those words out of my brain.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Don't knock Prospitian royal erotic fanfiction. It is a beautiful but woefully underappreciated genre that I would gladly petition to see come to our bookshelves one day. The world must know what a demanding yet surprisingly gentle lover the White Queen is.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

AAAAAAARGH GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD

GET THE BRAIN BLEACH
_GET THE BRAIN BLEACH_


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

WHAT SONG IS THAT IN THE LATEST FLASH, I MUST KNOW


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> Don't knock Prospitian royal erotic fanfiction. It is a beautiful but woefully underappreciated genre that I would gladly petition to see come to our bookshelves one day. The world must know what a demanding yet surprisingly gentle lover the White Queen is.


Pffft. How low can your standards be? It has been clear to me from the start, pirate porn is the superior genre by far. Alien porn has absolutely nothing on it. You cannot possibly hope to beat pirate porn on a superiorgenre-off. It's just the best there is.


----------



## Zero Moment

DAMN YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR ABILITY TO WATCH THE LATEST FLASH


----------



## ....

Well, here's a summary of it.


----------



## Kapton Jack

The latest flash has got to be one of the best games yet, and the whole John and Rose exchange about marriage was fantastic. 

Here is my summary: John is the most clueless fuck. Ever.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

> [Kratos' and MF's horrible exchange]


STOP SAYING THESE THINGS

GET THESE THINGS OUT OF MY HEAD

CURSE YOU KRATOS AND MF


----------



## Seritinajii

I'm rather happy we got a SBAHJ-style here on the forums! It shows that even our forums' founder shows respect for the great comic.


----------



## Zero Moment

THIS IS STUPID
dum8 dum8 stupid dum8 dum8...


----------



## mewtini

I KNOW OH GAHHHHH


----------



## Negrek

Cap'n Sofa said:


> WHAT SONG IS THAT IN THE LATEST FLASH, I MUST KNOW


"Black Rose, Green Sun" by Malcolm Brown. It hasn't been released yet so far as I know.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I have a stron feelingthat negrek might have been behind all of this. 

it just keeps happening


----------



## shy ♡

RespectTheBlade said:


> I have a stron feelingthat negrek might have been behind all of this.
> 
> it just keeps happening


What keeps happening?


----------



## SWEET BRO

homosuck is shit, sbagj all the way

*ALLL THE WEIGH, MAN*


----------



## Zero Moment

<3<


----------



## Zero Moment

LOOK AT MAH SIGGY
LOOK AT IT
<33333333


----------



## RespectTheBlade

regarding the most recent homestuck flash, it was awesome, but I hate how it had such a cliffhanging ending with no update in sight.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I vote that the SBaHJ style be kept as an option later along with the Dave one, as "FUCKIN NANCHO PARTY Style" and "(Beatdown) Strider Style" respectively.


----------



## Flygon1

I feel a bit late to the R41NBOW RUMPUS P4RTY going on here, but I'd like to join, especially in light of the thematic changes going on here at TCoD. On a side note: Legendaryseeker99, get that utter FILTH out of your signature! There are children on here! Have you no shame?!


----------



## Zero Moment

Flygon said:


> I feel a bit late to the R41NBOW RUMPUS P4RTY going on here, but I'd like to join, especially in light of the thematic changes going on here at TCoD. On a side note: Legendaryseeker99, get that utter FILTH out of your signature! There are children on here! Have you no shame?!


No. I have no shame >:]
And I FINALLY get to play the latest flash.
Yay.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Oh look, John would appear to be dead.


----------



## M&F

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Oh look, John would appear to be dead.


Funny, yesterday I was pranking two people saying Rose died in the last updated. And then the comic updates and Rose doesn't die but John does instead.

However, we should know, for a fact, he's not gone for good. Karkat's first conversation with him hasn't happened yet and all.


----------



## Zero Moment

Nooo, not John :(
How will he recover?
I hope Rose does some awsome stuff and makes JN leave.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Maybe some Grimdark magic will bring him back to life
Or maybe god-level players can't really die
Or maybe something else will happen


----------



## M&F

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Or maybe god-level players can't really die


Rose and Doc have already discussed that issue. To boot: God tier players are immortal unless the game considers their deathes heroic or just. John's death just now was certainly not just, but whether it can be counted as heroic, that would be for Sburb to decide.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Oh yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> To boot: God tier players are immortal unless the game considers their deathes heroic or just. John's death just now was certainly not just, but whether it can be counted as heroic, that would be for Sburb to decide.


When was this?


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> When was this?


Here.

Or, for quicker reference, the exact bit:
TT: You mentioned immortality. 
TT: Godhood makes one immortal? 
Yes. 
TT: A god tier will live forever, with no caveats? 
No. 
One will live forever, unless killed. 
The death must be either heroic or just. 
TT: How are those terms defined? 
Broadly, mysteriously, and according to the case of the individual. 
One may be killed by opposing a corrupt adversary and die for a just cause, as through martyrdom, for instance. This would be heroic. 
Or one may be subject to corruption, and slain by a hero. This would be just. 
TT: Which sort of death will you have when I destroy the sun? 
Neither. I'm not a god. 
I'm a guardian, a servant, and a weapon. 
I have power and knowledge far surpassing a god. 
But I am not one.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Metallica Fanboy said:


> However, we should know, for a fact, he's not gone for good. Karkat's first conversation with him hasn't happened yet and all.


Waaaaaaaaait - the first from Karkat's perspective? Didn't that happen here?


----------



## M&F

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Waaaaaaaaait - the first from Karkat's perspective? Didn't that happen here?


Yes. And that hasn't happened yet.

To boot: John is on LOHAC, and we've yet to see him get there. It might also imply he'll ultimately cause The Scratch. Also, he's wearing lunchmuffs, which he was never stated to obtain before. In Jade's one-sided conversation with John's hilariously unaccounted-for laptop, she claims she's going to make him some lunchmuffs so he won't forget the importance of always having a computer handy. Furthermore, he's wearing his God Tier attire; he first showed up in it in Skaia, and has yet to leave Skaia.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Huuuurk it's hard to keep track of things with all these time shenanigans.


----------



## Zero Moment

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Huuuurk it's hard to keep track of things with all these time shenanigans.


Very hard.


----------



## M&F

Looks as though the reason for the relative slowdown on updates is Hussie is moving to a new place.


----------



## Zero Moment

I have a question for all of you:
If you were in sburb, what would be your first-tier prototype?

I would do weeds or something, so I could light them on fire >:]


----------



## Kratos Aurion

But are kernelsprites even flammable?

I don't know! I don't think I have anything especially interesting around here to prototype. Considering that dolls (sort of) seem to work, though, I guess I might try my plushie zekrom for the lulz. That'd make for some pretty terrifying Black Royals if it took, of course, but why not?


----------



## Negrek

Kratos Aurion said:


> But are kernelsprites even flammable?


I think perhaps he was talking about the Royals. Prototype with something weak and easily destructible before entering, then prototype with something actually useful to get your completed sprite once you get into the Medium?

I don't know, it's traditional to make your first prototype something dead, but I don't have any urns full of ashes or convenient corpses lying around here. I might try my sceptile plushie, or... I don't know, my dead laptop or something. Second prototype I'd probably stick a book in there just to see what would happen.


----------



## M&F

In keeping with the tradition of prototyping dead things, I'd likely end up prototyping one of the countless bugs I've smashed.

My apartment wouldn't be a suitable place for a Sburb session, regardless. It's already cluttered enough as it is; there's absolutely no room for alchemiters and cruxturders and totem lathes and all that stuff I'm probably misspelling right now.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I'd probably just throw a coin in there. Something small and useless.


----------



## Zero Moment

I found an awesome Homestuck/Team Rocket Motto thing on the interwebz.
Note: This was posted in RealityStuck, a fan RP in the MSPA Forums.




> Prepare for trouble
> And make it double
> To protect the world from imps and ogres
> To unite a few people within our session!
> To denounce the evils of moirails and matesprites!
> To extend our reach to Skaia above!
> RS Cast!
> Forum Posters!
> RS forum update at the speed of dial-up!
> Update soon, or prepare of shenanigans!
> Imp!
> That is correct!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

So it would appear that Dave has weird ways of dealing with grief. And swords.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

If it is certainly not minded I shall express interest in becoming a member of your esteemed club.



Squornshellous Beta said:


> So it would appear that Dave has weird ways of dealing with grief. And swords.


Oh indeed. I suppose one may consider it indicative of his inner emotion and how he must put up a facade to obscure it. Poor young man.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

SPROING


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Damn that is a strong sword. If Dave gets it, he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## M&F

THE SHADES ARE DOWN


----------



## Zero Moment

Squornshellous Beta said:


> SPROING


I knew that was going to happen right when I saw the blade bend.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Damn that is a strong sword. If Dave gets it, he'll be unstoppable.


It is possible he shall not if these statements said presumably earlier are to be believed:


TG: i thought about taking his sword 
TG: when i was there 
TG: but i couldnt 
TG: couldnt really bring myself to try to pull it out it was too weird


----------



## Seritinajii

It was pretty depressing when Dave was saying how he wasn't a hero. He is kind of jealous of John, I think, and it's kind of sad...


----------



## M&F

I presume it's the Windswept Questant who's communicating with Dave right now.

It'd make sense; she'd want Noir taken to justice about as much as Dave suddenly does.

EDIT: urp, I actually missed one of the frames, and it's actually pretty clear that it's the Aimless Renegade talking to him. Still makes sense, though, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Huh. So Nepeta's definitely dead.


----------



## M&F

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Huh. So Nepeta's definitely dead.


Eh?

If this was on one of the latest updates, I must have missed it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Huh. So Nepeta's definitely dead.


Yeah, it's been implied that she is dead since she took on Gamzee.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

A very happy 413, good sirs and madams.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Eh?
> 
> If this was on one of the latest updates, I must have missed it.


It was indeed. Personally I find the addition of the broken 8-ball and the Nicolas Cage poster in a possible attempt to frame Vriska for the death quite interesting, however.


----------



## M&F

Ah, yes, now I see it.

Looks like Hussie found a way to make this 413 meaningful. Now to completely avoid his Formspring because the fanbase is about to whine something _huge_.


----------



## Negrek

Well, we got our 4/13 flash, albeit not quite the epic one many people would have hoped for, I'm sure, and it's not 4/13 anymore for most people in the world, but still. At least we got the inevitable OBJ3CT1ON!!! today; that's enough to make it pretty special.

I too find it interesting that Gamzee would try to frame Vriska for his murders; it doesn't seem like he should care about misdirection since he's apparently waaaay more powerful than the other trolls. Perhaps because Vriska is god-tier, he figures he actually needs somebody else to weaken/eliminate her, or perhaps it has something to do with the "friends" he mentioned he'd be meeting later.

Also interesting that Terezi seems so confident she can take Vriska in a fight. Outwit her, sure, but again, she's a god-tier character... seems like that would put Terezi at quite the disadvantage.


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> Well, we got our 4/13 flash, albeit not quite the epic one many people would have hoped for, I'm sure, and it's not 4/13 anymore for most people in the world, but still. At least we got the inevitable OBJ3CT1ON!!! today; that's enough to make it pretty special.
> 
> I too find it interesting that Gamzee would try to frame Vriska for his murders; it doesn't seem like he should care about misdirection since he's apparently waaaay more powerful than the other trolls. Perhaps because Vriska is god-tier, he figures he actually needs somebody else to weaken/eliminate her, or perhaps it has something to do with the "friends" he mentioned he'd be meeting later.
> 
> Also interesting that Terezi seems so confident she can take Vriska in a fight. Outwit her, sure, but again, she's a god-tier character... seems like that would put Terezi at quite the disadvantage.


Well, at the very least, we seem to be about to get into an Act 6, after a long, long Act 5.

Also, I don't see why Gamzee would have framed Nepeta; he's made no secret of the fact he's killing people. I'm presuming the 8 ball and Cage poster ended up there by a third person's hand. It's possible that Vriska accidentally left the stuff there, or that it was falsified evidence that Terezi planted to further her case. It could even have been that Gamzee had gathered the items as trophies but ditched or dropped them.

And, as Terezi might already know by virtue of being a Seer of Mind, God Tier characters can be killed if their death is considered just; thus, if Terezi can build a good case against Vriska, she most probably can have a killer shot at her.


----------



## Seritinajii

Nepeta still hasn't gotten a "DEAD" declaration yet. Maybe she has nine lives or something?

Also, we have a new update today... It looks like there are two more acts. What does it mean that Disc 2 is missing?


----------



## M&F

Seritinajii said:


> Nepeta still hasn't gotten a "DEAD" declaration yet. Maybe she has nine lives or something?
> 
> Also, we have a new update today... It looks like there are two more acts. What does it mean that Disc 2 is missing?


I don't recall Tavros getting one either and it's almost ascertained that he's dead.

Also, willing to bet it's just a reference to multi-disk games that won't have major impact in the story. If it were to have any plot importance, I'd wager it'd have something to do with The Scratch, but, The Scratch hasn't happened yet.

EDIT
This is hilarious.
(linked because of spoilers)


----------



## Seritinajii

He does get a DEAD declaration, right here. If Tavros, Equius, and Eridan got them, then why wouldn't Nepeta? Gamzee didn't, and he showed up again in the Zillyhoo flash alive.


----------



## Zero Moment

It is actually very plausible that Gamzee survived. I wonder if everyone is going to ressurect in God Tier...?


----------



## M&F

Seritinajii said:


> He does get a DEAD declaration, right here. If Tavros, Equius, and Eridan got them, then why wouldn't Nepeta? Gamzee didn't, and he showed up again in the Zillyhoo flash alive.


Then again, even though that's something of a weaker example, John didn't get a DEAD declaration when he died on the Quest Bed, nor did he get one now, although this time it's safe to say he's not DEAD. Besides, we're kind of meant to be in turmoil about whether Nepeta is dead or alive, as that works as a pun on Schrodinger's cat (probably spelt that so wrong), and quite frankly, Hussie isn't the sort of person who ends up stuck with anti-suspense devices. Not to mention the DEAD thing is thought to be a sound effect, which we wouldn't get when somebody died a certain time ago instead of right before our eyes, not to mention Nepeta died/fainted/whatever face-down, whereas other trolls have so far died face-up.

... Gee, I should really go back to doing single solid spoilerblocks.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Comic link to batman whatever is broken. :(


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> Comic link to batman whatever is broken. :(


Hm. Google has failed to find me an alternate link (and instead provided me with a very sudden first encounter with homesmut).

So, I'll just describe it, beneath spoilertags:
Robin is like "whoa interesting terezi and vriska are about to face o-" and Batman is slapping him across the face and yelling "NEPETA IS DEAAAAAAAAD"


----------



## PK

Hey guys! I just marathoned all of homestuck in 4 days, so I'd like to join! :D


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

_My _first readthrough was in _two_ days >/


----------



## PK

Squornshellous Beta said:


> _My _first readthrough was in _two_ days >/


==> PK: Aggrieve


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

==> SB: ABSCOND


----------



## Mai

I guess not having the disk means no more Alterniabound flashes or something similar. Also Terezi might be about to be killed by Gamzee.


----------



## Seritinajii

Well, it seems more like a red herring to me. I agree, it'll probably mean no more playable flashes, but it probably won't have much significance on the plot.

I hope Terezi isn't killed! And I can't believe that the music room was an actual room. ]


----------



## Zero Moment

Seritinajii said:


> I can't believe that the music room was an actual room. ]


Huh?


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Huh?


Trickster mode.

On an unrelated note, you should absolutely not press Ctrl+T during a playable flash.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Ctrl+T did nothing for me. What's it supposed to do?


----------



## M&F

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Ctrl+T did nothing for me. What's it supposed to do?


If you tried it in the latest controllable flash, it does nothing, yes.

It does things on all the other flashes, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

So... Terezi is a blind prosecutor who lost her eyesight at the hands of a deceptive bitch she was trying to bring to justice.

And as of the latest flash, she says "Objection!"

Does anyone else see a resemblance here...?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Didn't on John: Enter Village either.
Though now I've tested it on the other three.


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> So... Terezi is a blind prosecutor who lost her eyesight at the hands of a deceptive bitch she was trying to bring to justice.
> 
> And as of the latest flash, she says "Objection!"
> 
> Does anyone else see a resemblance here...?


Yes.

The AA references were clear for a long time now, but now they just got awesome.

Besides, you forgot to mention how what she wears over her eyes is red.


----------



## Silver

-RANDOM INTERJECTION-

I have decided that I'm going to be drawing the trolls and kids and I was wondering if any of you have an OC trolls/kids! I would definitely be willing to draw them for you if you want (even though they may turn out terrible D:)

So do you guys think that's a good idea? I'll probably be able to take requests soon if enough people want one drawn :D


----------



## Seritinajii

I don't have any OCs, but an Ophiuchus troll would be interesting. I have seen a couple on the internet.


----------



## Seritinajii

Finally, a new flash. I was getting kind of bored of watching Terezi fool around obliviously in that music room. So, umm... what happened? From what I saw, I gathered that Terezi found Vriska, and for some reason, Mindfang's ship's were capsized or something? Can someone explain?


----------



## Negrek

Seritinajii said:


> Finally, a new flash. I was getting kind of bored of watching Terezi fool around obliviously in that music room. So, umm... what happened? From what I saw, I gathered that Terezi found Vriska, and for some reason, Mindfang's ship's were capsized or something? Can someone explain?


I don't know if you've been reading the Mindfang-journal updates, but a lot of what's been going on recently has been mirroring what happens in those. Relevant to the flash, Mindfang records that the High Subjuggulator sent a greenhorn legislacerator, Redglare, out to collect her and bring her in for trial. Mindfang was basically like, "Lol they'll never catch me," and then it turns out that Redglare's lusus is a very powerful dragon, and she ends up getting captured, losing her vision eightfold and her right arm in the process. So, the bits with the dragons and the ships in the flash are a flashback to Mindfang's capture, when Redglare's lusus destroyed Mindfang's fleet and she was blinded by looking into the dragon's eyes.

This is interspersed with segments showing Terezi climbing to the roof to confront Vriska, which is basically a mirror scene: Terezi is going to bring JU5T1C3 to Mindfang's descendant (however unwittingly) on the orders of the High Subjuggulator's descendant. I find it interesting that Terezi was the one responsible for Vriska losing her eye and her arm earlier--again with the parallels to the ancestors, although that time it was out of chronological order.

But anyway, "Upward Movement" remixed with adorable plushie dragon squeaks: best thing or best thing?


----------



## Negrek

Seritinajii said:


> Finally, a new flash. I was getting kind of bored of watching Terezi fool around obliviously in that music room. So, umm... what happened? From what I saw, I gathered that Terezi found Vriska, and for some reason, Mindfang's ship's were capsized or something? Can someone explain?


I don't know if you've been reading the Mindfang-journal updates, but a lot of what's been going on recently has been mirroring what happens in those. Relevant to the flash, Mindfang records that the High Subjuggulator sent a greenhorn legislacerator, Redglare, out to collect her and bring her in for trial. Mindfang was basically like, "Lol they'll never catch me," and then it turns out that Redglare's lusus is a very powerful dragon, and she ends up getting captured, losing her vision eightfold and her right arm in the process. So, the bits with the dragons and the ships in the flash are a flashback to Mindfang's capture, when Redglare's lusus destroyed Mindfang's fleet and she was blinded by looking into the dragon's eyes.

This is interspersed with segments showing Terezi climbing to the roof to confront Vriska, which is basically a mirror scene: Terezi is going to bring JU5T1C3 to Mindfang's descendant (however unwittingly) on the orders of the High Subjuggulator's descendant. I find it interesting that Terezi was the one responsible for Vriska losing her eye and her arm earlier--again with the parallels to the ancestors, although that time it was out of chronological order.

But anyway, "Upward Movement" remixed with adorable plushie dragon squeaks: best thing or best thing?


----------



## Zero Moment

For some reason, when I click this thread from New Posts, it doesn't go away, and it still says that Negrek has posted.


----------



## PK

Negrek said:


> I don't know if you've been reading the Mindfang-journal updates, but a lot of what's been going on recently has been mirroring what happens in those. Relevant to the flash, Mindfang records that the High Subjuggulator sent a greenhorn legislacerator, Redglare, out to collect her and bring her in for trial. Mindfang was basically like, "Lol they'll never catch me," and then it turns out that Redglare's lusus is a very powerful dragon, and she ends up getting captured, losing her vision eightfold and her right arm in the process. So, the bits with the dragons and the ships in the flash are a flashback to Mindfang's capture, when Redglare's lusus destroyed Mindfang's fleet and she was blinded by looking into the dragon's eyes.
> 
> This is interspersed with segments showing Terezi climbing to the roof to confront Vriska, which is basically a mirror scene: Terezi is going to bring JU5T1C3 to Mindfang's descendant (however unwittingly) on the orders of the High Subjuggulator's descendant. I find it interesting that Terezi was the one responsible for Vriska losing her eye and her arm earlier--again with the parallels to the ancestors, although that time it was out of chronological order.
> 
> But anyway, "Upward Movement" remixed with adorable plushie dragon squeaks: best thing or best thing?


Is it bad that now I really want to hear EVERY Homestuck song remixed with adorable plushie dragon squeaks?


----------



## Zero Moment

Doctor Whoof said:


> Is it bad that now I really want to hear EVERY Homestuck song remixed with adorable plushie dragon squeaks?


yes u r an horrivle persin No, that is perfectly normal.


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> I don't know if you've been reading the Mindfang-journal updates, but a lot of what's been going on recently has been mirroring what happens in those. Relevant to the flash, Mindfang records that the High Subjuggulator sent a greenhorn legislacerator, Redglare, out to collect her and bring her in for trial. Mindfang was basically like, "Lol they'll never catch me," and then it turns out that Redglare's lusus is a very powerful dragon, and she ends up getting captured, losing her vision eightfold and her right arm in the process. So, the bits with the dragons and the ships in the flash are a flashback to Mindfang's capture, when Redglare's lusus destroyed Mindfang's fleet and she was blinded by looking into the dragon's eyes.
> 
> This is interspersed with segments showing Terezi climbing to the roof to confront Vriska, which is basically a mirror scene: Terezi is going to bring JU5T1C3 to Mindfang's descendant (however unwittingly) on the orders of the High Subjuggulator's descendant. I find it interesting that Terezi was the one responsible for Vriska losing her eye and her arm earlier--again with the parallels to the ancestors, although that time it was out of chronological order.


Let's not forget, however, that the journal has betrayed us before as a means of prediction. Current reality mirrored the episode in which Mindfang, Dualscar and the High Subjugglator triple-threat face off; however, the journal implies the High Subjugglator killed Dualscar, and makes no mention of a sparkling vampire fucking up everybody's shit.


----------



## Negrek

Doctor Whoof said:


> Is it bad that now I really want to hear EVERY Homestuck song remixed with adorable plushie dragon squeaks?


No. And with any luck, some enterprising fanartist will set out to do exactly that.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Let's not forget, however, that the journal has betrayed us before as a means of prediction. Current reality mirrored the episode in which Mindfang, Dualscar and the High Subjugglator triple-threat face off; however, the journal implies the High Subjugglator killed Dualscar, and makes no mention of a sparkling vampire fucking up everybody's shit.


Oh, yeah, they definitely don't correlate perfectly with reality. The most glaring thing is their apparent total disregard for the lowblooded trolls, who obviously have the opportunity to mess with their highblooded shenanigans. Of course, in the instance you listed above, the omission of rainbow drinker shenanigans might just be a PR thing. I mean, if you were the High Subjuggulator, what would you tell the media: that you were about to deal with this annoying fish guy when some glowing troll appeared from nowhere and crotch-kicked you clean out of your ship, or that you killed that annoying fish guy, yeah, it was totally you?

Presumably Gamzee showed up at the showdown because he was looking for Eridan and just got a little... unexpectedly sidetracked.


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> Oh, yeah, they definitely don't correlate perfectly with reality. The most glaring thing is their apparent total disregard for the lowblooded trolls, who obviously have the opportunity to mess with their highblooded shenanigans. Of course, in the instance you listed above, the omission of rainbow drinker shenanigans might just be a PR thing. I mean, if you were the High Subjuggulator, what would you tell the media: that you were about to deal with this annoying fish guy when some glowing troll appeared from nowhere and crotch-kicked you clean out of your ship, or that you killed that annoying fish guy, yeah, it was totally you?
> 
> Presumably Gamzee showed up at the showdown because he was looking for Eridan and just got a little... unexpectedly sidetracked.





Negrek said:


> Oh, yeah, they definitely don't correlate perfectly with reality. The most glaring thing is their apparent total disregard for the lowblooded trolls, who obviously have the opportunity to mess with their highblooded shenanigans. Of course, in the instance you listed above, the omission of rainbow drinker shenanigans might just be a PR thing. I mean, if you were the High Subjuggulator, what would you tell the media: that you were about to deal with this annoying fish guy when some glowing troll appeared from nowhere and crotch-kicked you clean out of your ship, or that you killed that annoying fish guy, yeah, it was totally you?
> 
> Presumably Gamzee showed up at the showdown because he was looking for Eridan and just got a little... unexpectedly sidetracked.


Then again, all we see is Mindfang's writing, and she would have no reason to conceal the rainbow drinker's role if there was any. Let's not forget, Dualscar has the Kanaya analogous slave assassinated out of jealousy, so, Mindfang would be joyed to see her return, much like how Vriska reacted upon being punched by Kanaya.

Furthermore, with this update. You'd have to place a good degree of doubt upon how exactly Vriska would pull off something even analogous, when the only trolls left are a dwindling and mostly separated party.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

Update indeed. I must say I adore the aesthetic of Equius' ancestor. It also appears that the previous theories of His Honourable Tyranny being Karkat's ancestor have been disproved.


----------



## M&F

Well, looks as though we won't be getting any further journal content.

If it wasn't for the Rose flash earlier, we'd surely be tricked into thinking this also marked an end for pornographic lore.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Let's not forget, Dualscar has the Kanaya analogous slave assassinated out of jealousy, so, Mindfang would be joyed to see her return, much like how Vriska reacted upon being punched by Kanaya.


I'm pretty sure that's not confirmed to be Kanaya's ancestor by anything, and I'd be pretty surprised if it actually was. That station in life doesn't line up with her at all as far as I can tell, and you'd think we would have at least seen her or her "title" or whatnot if she was actually the ancestor of one of the trolls. I'm pretty sure that was just mentioned as an example of "let's piss Dualscar off because he's annoying and useless" and not "let's introduce the ancestor of an important character".

Anyway. More importantly, I'm just glad it looks like 



Spoiler



Terezi and Vriska aren't going to kill each other, at least not yet, because I would've been pissed like whoa if Vriska didn't actually get a chance to challenge Jack (even if it did get her killed for her trouble). Even if the coin flip says she stays put she'll probably try to sneak out, and at least it means that she lasts long enough for _something_ to happen along those lines.



ALSO. Thread needs moar fic recs. This one is a really good character-centric one for the kids; it involves Dave coming to terms with being gay, among other slice-of-life thingies, but it's actually been handled quite well so far and manages to do it without turning into a nonsensical shipfest JUST BECAUSE, so he's not drooling all over John or anything. I don't think Dave is gay myself, but it's still quite good. And then there's pretty much everything RedPen has ever written for Homestuck. Well, okay, I haven't read everything yet and will probably not bother with the shippier stuff, but these are _awesome_. Negrek showed me these and my gog wow. If nothing else please please please read SiCk because omg Gamzee.


----------



## M&F

Well, I guess what happens next is fairly predictable: Terezi somehow sabotaged the coin flip. That, or she's going to pull the same trick she used against Senator Lemonsnout earlier. Then again, Kratos is right in that Vriska will most likely not just accept it if the coin flip tells her to stay.

Also, I wonder when the scope will shift back to Jade. I'm pretty sure she's the one who's been "out of action" for the longest time now.


----------



## Keltena

Oh boy, did someone say 'fic recs'? Because I can do that. I can totally do that.

dellaluce is amazing beyond words. Everything they write is just so poetic and... askjfl;dsa. Especially sun's angle, which is the best Bro fic I have seen, period.
The Only Recipe For Lasagna You'll Ever Need - absolutely hilarious fic, hands-down. There is so much good humor for this fandom it's amazing. This one does have John/Karkat shoehorned in, but I seriously recommend reading it even if you don't like that.
Walking Far from Home: Sinner's Music - another Bro and Dave fic, because I love family stuff. This one hits the characters so accurately, I can't even describe it.

...I know I had more. I know I did. Oh, well. I should probably try the 'discussion' thing sometime instead of just popping in to share fics, too. Hm.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I personally think Terezi's going to try the Schrodinger's Dave trick again.


----------



## M&F

Looks like we have a Critical Event coming up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Mr. Noooooir?

*OH CRAP*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Aye. Your avatar is now oddly appropriate. You should keep it even though shuppet month is over.

Terezi noooo :( though I'm not sure whether I should be all that worried, considering there's supposed to be pretty solid confirmation that Terezi and Karkat were still alive at some point after the Critical Event, so unless the Critical Event has already happened and there's been some misdirection (or, alternatively, I missed something, which is always a likely explanation) that means that... something... is going to happen. I dunno.

WAY TO GO, VRISKA. You'd better kick some serious doggie ass before you get splattered all over that asteroid to make up for it.


----------



## M&F

Jack may have gotten rid of the base, but, aside from Vriska, could any of the trolls have survived? I'm fairly willing to suppose Gamzee might not have gotten blasted.


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh nooooooooooo


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Kratos Aurion said:


> Aye. Your avatar is now oddly appropriate. You should keep it even though shuppet month is over.


No way, bro. Karkat *:(*

MF's theory sounds about right; although unless he learns how to use his uni-real air, JUGGALOS IN SPACE seems rather unlikely.


----------



## Seritinajii

Nooooooooooo!!!

Well, we know that seven trolls that we've seen dead so far. Vriska is right there, Aradia is god-tier, Kanaya is a rainbow drinker and we haven't seen her dead, Gamzee is crazy and we haven't seen his body either.

But does anyone else think that Sollux is probably dead? He was with Karkat most recently, I think.


----------



## M&F

Well, there's a whole veil of meteorites out there, right? Apparently, Noir only went for the one the trolls were holed into. Thus, any potential survivors would, likely, have gone to another meteorite.

Also, one tidbit that's refreshing about this update: Nepeta is even more probably dead now, so, most likely, that debate will be over.


----------



## Zero Moment

IDE/THEORY: In the Veil, players gain God Tier after death.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...hey, wait a minute--

If Bec Noir is omniscient, why did he need Vriska to lead him to the base?


----------



## Coloursfall

pain-addled Cherry would like admittance O:

Managed to finish the entire thing in four days, ahaha. Spent forever reading stuff. Nepeta is my favourite.

I uh, sort of RP, both as Nep and fantrolls (ohgod) and can be hit up on pesterchum either as asclepiaSunder or sibilantCipher. Dunno if the rest of you RP with fantrolls/kids but hit me up if you do.


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> ...hey, wait a minute--
> 
> If Bec Noir is omniscient, why did he need Vriska to lead him to the base?


He's not. Difference between omnipotent and omniscient there. And while he still could use his omnipotence to find the base, he's probably been holding off on overusing his powers.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...wait. Slick? Sliiick? What are you doing? >:?


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> ...wait. Slick? Sliiick? What are you doing? >:?


On the banner? Yep, I noticed that too.

Anyhow, Doc Scratch must be perfectly aware of it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Aware? Sure. But what's he going to do about it?


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> Aware? Sure. But what's he going to do about it?


Probably either nothing, or he'll omnipotent away the fire or something.


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> Aware? Sure. But what's he going to do about it?


Are you sure he's meaning to do anything about it? There's a chance he's _letting_ Slick do that.

He's currently talking about how he's getting to a part where he begins to know less. Maybe he has no intention to live through it? Or he was never meant to know any more than he can figure out? After all, when it comes down to it, his plans are directly tied to Lord English, and we have very little idea of what is it with Lord English.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Let me rephrase that. I'm not so much surprised or "worried" for him or whatever as I am simply curious as to _why_ he would let Slick do something like that. He's omniscient and omnipotent (at least to an extent), and even with things starting to get cloudy for him I highly doubt he wouldn't know what was going on in his own room. I don't have any theories and at this point am not interested in formulating any; I'm just voicing my curiosity aloud without really expecting an answer anytime soon.


----------



## Negrek

I think Scratch just doesn't care all that much about what Slick gets up to; he's powerful enough that even his house burning down poses no threat at all, and he can probably put the flames out with a snap of his fingers or something.

Besides, what kind of host would he be if he failed to indulge his guest's love of wanton destruction?

Also _HS Vol 7_ is great; I haven't gotten a chance to listen to the other album yet, but plenty of cool tracks on the official one. Also, as many people have pointed out, the track "Savior of the Dreaming Dead" seems to suggest where the plot is going in the near future. I'm feeling in line with the people who suggest that the only way to survive the scratch is to die and stay on in a dream bubble; presumably there will be a mass-resurrection afterwards.

In that vein, I'm thinking Jade's "grandson" may be from the post-scratch timeline, whether being literally her grandson or the person taking her place in the "hopefully more favorable" reset world. It might then be up to  the kids' heirs/counterparts to rescue the previous team of Sburb/Sgrub players from the dream bubbles.


----------



## M&F

What a twist, Matchsticks doesn't light fires, he puts them out.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hopy shit.

This is awesome.


----------



## PK

just got myself a pesterchum handle- I'm tangentiallyAcerbic. I do some roleplaying as some fancharacters sometimes if anyone wants to join me. or just chat is fine too! :D


----------



## Mendatt

I just finished reading the comic. Terezi is quite awesome. Quite awesome indeed.
And I hate Gamzee.
And downloaded pesterchum. I took the handle mistralEnchanter.
... Get it?..
... No. Clearly you do not. Pester me? And you will.


----------



## Zero Moment

Everyone at MSPA Forums (including me) was hyped up for the 6/12 update.

Everyone at MSPA Forums (Including me) was dissapointed by the 6/12 update.

:(


----------



## RosesBones

Soooooooo........ Hi.
Can........ I be in the club too? </timidity>

This is probably a really stupid question (and I could probably find out if I were to go to the MSPA Forums, but I'm kind of afraid of them), but where might I obtain this pesterchum client? I have heard talk and now I WANT IT. O_O


----------



## Mendatt

Rose99280 said:


> Soooooooo........ Hi.
> Can........ I be in the club too? </timidity>
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question (and I could probably find out if I were to go to the MSPA Forums, but I'm kind of afraid of them), but where might I obtain this pesterchum client? I have heard talk and now I WANT IT. O_O


Link. Link link linkety link. IT IS A LINK. YOU CANNOT DENY IT'S LINKNESS.


----------



## RosesBones

Thank you. ^_^ (I am excellentNerdling, btw)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I thought the animation was going to be an epic GAMZEE SMACKDOWN

But no, it wasn't. FUCKING CLOCKS

...hey, wouldn't it be interesting if the panel showed Slick's adventures and the banner showed the trolls/John/whoever?


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Hey, he's Hussie. He'll figure out a way to make this update retroactively cool.

I have a question for you guys. Top 5 Homestuck songs for you? Mine are:

5: Dance of Thorns
4: Umbral Ultimatum
3: Spider8reath
2: MeGaLoVania
1: Rex Duodecim Angelus


----------



## Zero Moment

I can't make a list, but here's the ones I like:

Time on my Side
Requiem of Sunshine and Rainbows
Science Seahorse
Terezi Owns
The Carnival
At the Price of Oblivion


----------



## RosesBones

Squeeness, I got added to the list! I am unreasonably ecstatic about this.

MUSIC:Zillyhoo. That is all. (I kid; I like ALL THE MUSIC. ALL OF IT.)


----------



## Keltena

Oh boy. Um.

5. Dance of Thorns
4. Alternia
3. MeGaLoVania
2. Time on My Side
1. Umbral Ultimatum

That was so hard to choose, you don't even know. Honorable mentions include Savior of the Waking World, Killed By BR8K Spider!!!!!!!!, Spider8reath, Heir Conditioning... hell, everything. Why is Homestuck music so awesome?


----------



## Byrus

Finally joining and stuff. I've been completely addicted to this recently... My favourite character is Gamzee (I guess my recent avatars made that obvious) and I also like Eridan, Tavros and Terezi. Dave is my favourite human. 

Uh, as for music I like... That's a tricky one, 'cause HS has pretty amazing music in general, but if I had to narrow it down:

5: The Carnival - well, who doesn't like carnivals?

4: BL1ND JUST1C3 : 1NV3ST1G4T1ON - SO INTENSE

3: Blackest heart - Gotta admit, I was pretty damn creeped out when I was crawling through the vents as Nepeta with this in the background.

2: Midnight Calliope - I will never sleep again

1: Eridan's theme - Makes me so happy. Plus a fan did a really funny vocal version. Damn it, I wish Eridan didn't turn into a coward and get himself murdered. fuck you Kanaya and your stupid chainsaw ;-;


----------



## RosesBones

Murderous bastards deserve what they get.


----------



## Mai

Speaking of which, Vriska... she's really dead, right?


----------



## Zero Moment

I don't believe so. The general theory at MSPAF is that the clock is only an indicator.


----------



## RosesBones

I'm kind of hoping that if the clock is broken it won't matter if her death was just and she will not stay dead.


----------



## Byrus

Rose99280 said:


> Murderous bastards deserve what they get.


 Only if they kill characters I like, heh.

Vriska should live, if only so she can watch vampire's kiss.


----------



## Seritinajii

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Everyone at MSPA Forums (including me) was hyped up for the 6/12 update.
> 
> Everyone at MSPA Forums (Including me) was dissapointed by the 6/12 update.
> 
> :(


I thought it was sorta cool. Also, he said on his formspring that it is 1612 pixels long!! (tall-ways)

Anyway, Vriska is deeeeeeeead. Although I noticed that on the MSPA forums a bunch of people are still discussing about how they think she'll revive somehow. I think she's dead with no revival. Which makes it extra tragic.


----------



## Byrus

Why tragic? I mean, I like Vriska and all, but she's not exactly an innocent. I think some people (including me) thought there was a possibility of her reviving since Slick fucked up the clock, but I guess not.

Scratch certainly has put up with a lot of shit from Slick, looks like he's gonna teach him some manners... and I'm loving the art in the scene in the banner.

Also, you should probably put spoiler tags on your post.


----------



## RosesBones

Karkat Vantas said:


> ...hey, wouldn't it be interesting if the panel showed Slick's adventures and the banner showed the trolls/John/whoever?


This (kinda) happened a few days after the original quote was posted. Clearly AH is following this thread. :D


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

You guys should RP as canon handles on Pesterchum. I was Gamzee today and it was a lot of fun. We talked about one wheel devices and I gave somebody an alchemy code for slime pies.


----------



## PK

nothing, nothing will compare to last night when i RP'd as karkat. As soon as I get the nick again, will post the logs.

EDIT: GOT THE LOGS http://pastebin.com/QhU4trca


----------



## Byrus

Doctor Whoof said:


> nothing, nothing will compare to last night when i RP'd as karkat. As soon as I get the nick again, will post the logs.
> 
> EDIT: GOT THE LOGS http://pastebin.com/QhU4trca


 Man, that looks like fun. I wouldn't mind RPing as Eridan or Gamzee. Maybe when I get some free time.

Latest update: Oh dear, looks like Gamzee is in trouble. I'd kinda resigned myself to him dying eventually since he is on a murderous rampage and all, but still. :C I really love Karkat's reaction though, I didn't expect him to get upset about Gamzee again. Karkat bored me at first, but I've been getting to like his character more and more recently.

ALSO SLIIIIICKKKK..... OK, don't panic, it's just a fall from a multi-storey building. He can take it. Yep. Goddamn, how much blood came from his mouth there? Brutal.


----------



## M&F

According to something in TV Tropes Wiki, time shenanigans have exposed that, ultimately, Dave will be the one to end Gamzee's rampage. I'm not sure how reliable that info is, but, if it's true, then things probably aren't going to go as Karkat plans.


----------



## RosesBones

Well great. Now I have to reread Homestuck to try and find evidence of that. (Yes! A way to kill a day!)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Has anyone tried to interpret Mobius Trip yet?


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> Has anyone tried to interpret Mobius Trip yet?


I did, but my brain imploded in the process.

If there will still be a Prospit and a Derse in the post-Scratch world, though, that's probably related to that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Also, I can't listen to it and help but think how kickass this would be on the Rock Band Network.


----------



## Eclipse

Hullo~ Fresh into Homestuck here. I'll try to avoid this thread to avoid spoilers, considering I'm only into Act 4, in the part where Rose is exploring the world of Light and Rain. But I'm thoroughly enjoying it and I've been furiously drawing fanart lately. :D Hello again!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

...Lawn ring?


----------



## ....

It's the troll word for "yard".


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

No, Karkat specified that it was some sort of unwatered yellow ring within the lawn. At least, I think he did.


----------



## ....

Or it could be referring to this.


----------



## Mendatt

Karkat? Specifying? Jegus help us, the world is coming to an end.


----------



## Zero Moment

So apparently Karkat has been imagining Jade make out with herself and get herself off...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...you mean what he started doing since practically his first conversation with Jade after the prototyping?

@Mawile: oh yeeeah. I has gud memry herpderp.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

All of you should get Pesterchum and join my TCoD memo.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

OMG Joining.

I like Sollux. And Gamzee. But, my favorite would have to be Mr. blankface whiteguy (I forget his name right now)

How do you perform spoilers? I need to know so I can secretively ask questions and stuff.


----------



## Zero Moment

Sizz-Lorr said:


> OMG Joining.
> 
> I like Sollux. And Gamzee. But, my favorite would have to be Mr. blankface whiteguy (I forget his name right now)
> 
> How do you perform spoilers? I need to know so I can secretively ask questions and stuff.


His name is Doc Scratch.

And [ spoiler]words here[/ spoiler]


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

[ispoiler]Spoiler here[/ispoiler] is a spoiler. And his name, I believe, is Doc Scratch.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Zero Moment

Squornshellous Beta said:


> [ispoiler]Spoiler here[/ispoiler] is a spoiler. And his name, I believe, is Doc Scratch.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd.


*Haha
Heehee
Hoohoo*


----------



## RosesBones

OMG please don't start that, it's irritating enough in story.


----------



## PK

What's that, Rose99280? White text thread? White text thread.


----------



## Tailsy

Please don't post in white text.


----------



## RosesBones

Haha! I win. ^_^ Okay no, I'm being a jerk, I'll stop now. >.<

I have absolutely no idea what the hell a lawn ring is. I'm planning on rereading soon anyway, so when I get around to it I'll let you guys know if it's there. :) Assuming someone with better memory than I doesn't figure it out first, of course.


----------



## Zero Moment

I'd say yard.


----------



## M&F

Before it came up just now, I thought it meant neighbourhood. I'm not so sure right now; sounds like it actually means yard, but, eh.


----------



## Zero Moment

Wait, I think Hussie actually said on his forumspring that it is yard.
Yellow yard...
I wonder if it ever got flipped turnways...


----------



## RosesBones

Yeah. Having done research (two minutes on Google), yard seems to be the general consensus. Also there was talk of the unwatered nature of this lawn ring, which makes the whole yellow thing make more sense. Maybe it is just like a yardstick or something and Karkat is being a dumbass?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I've been thinking , and it suddenly dawned upon me that I actually don't know how to pronounce Sollux's name. Is it Sollux (Soul-lew) or Sollux (Sol-lucks)?

Oh, and is Gamzee actually dead? I don't know why, but I kind of got the impression that he wasn't.


----------



## M&F

Sizz-Lorr said:


> I've been thinking , and it suddenly dawned upon me that I actually don't know how to pronounce Sollux's name. Is it Sollux (Soul-lew) or Sollux (Sol-lucks)?


There's no _correct_ pronounciation, mind you, but, according to his Formspring, Hussie himself goes with "SAW-lux".

Anyhow, according to the very same post, "[Andrew] do[es]n't actually care how you say them." Which is pretty neat, since the way he pronounces Feferi's name is weird, at least for me.


----------



## Nope

Joining! I'm just waiting for another update now. :D


----------



## Spatz

I is joining

I am stormingAirhead

Is it wrong that I found Vriska to be my favourite character _before_ I realised that she was the troll of my birth sign?


----------



## M&F

Dapper Deathclaw said:


> Is it wrong that I found Vriska to be my favourite character _before_ I realised that she was the troll of my birth sign?


Nope, just as much as tHERE'S aBSOLUTELY nOTHING wRONG wITH mINE bEING tAVROS


----------



## PK

D-->My patron troll is STRONG, though he is not my favorite by a long shot

(long shot. Get it? archery puns lolo)


----------



## Spatz

Doctor Whoof said:


> D-->My patron troll is STRONG, though he is not my favorite by a long shot
> 
> (long shot. Get it? archery puns lolo)


Why can I not add you to my chum list?


----------



## M&F

So, I just got in on all this Pesterchum business.

My handle is motorFirestorm.


----------



## Mendatt

::3 < *MENDATT SITS DOWN AND SAYS THAT HIS BIRTH SIGN TROLLS ARE BY FAR THE AWESOMEST TROLLS EVER, ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING THAT CLEARLY ALL THE OTHER TROLLS ARE IDIOTS*


----------



## Nope

Lirris said:


> I is joining
> 
> I am stormingAirhead
> 
> Is it wrong that I found Vriska to be my favourite character _before_ I realised that she was the troll of my birth sign?


Nope! Vriska's probably my favorite character as well! :D

I've got Pesterchum now, just have to get myself a satisfactory nickname. :>

Also, look at this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJTmV0qyz-0 Listen to this guy's voice.

This is my headcanon voice for Karkat.


----------



## Tailsy

My Pesterchum handle is heinousFirebrand. Not that I'm on that often.

I Also Don't Think That You Will Necessarily Prefer Your Star Sign Troll Equivalent Especially Since I Don't Particularly Care For Kanaya
My Favourite Trolls Are Actually Aradia Vriska And Nepeta


----------



## RosesBones

That is good. My favorite from the start was Terezi, and then Kanaya along with her later, but my zodiac troll is Vriska. I do have some affection for her because of that, but then I love all the trolls. ^_^ Except Eridan and Gamzee, and that is only recently.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Vriska (also my sign troll) has my favorite strife specibus, but she's definitely not my favorite.


----------



## Byrus

Nepeta is my patron troll, which does amuse me somewhat because I was all "well my star sign's animal is a fucking lion so obviously the Leo troll will be awesome and badass and OH GODDAMMIT"

She's cute, but far from my favourite.

EDIT- Yay! Big update.


----------



## M&F

I guess it's pretty safe to assume this content consists entirely of dream bubbles.

Fairly obvious, but, this just in case anybody thought Davesprite is alive now or something.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I guess it's pretty safe to assume this content consists entirely of dream bubbles.
> 
> Fairly obvious, but, this just in case anybody thought Davesprite is alive now or something.


But I thought if it was in Doc Scratch's scrapbook that made it inherently true as it did, is, or will happen(ing)... perhaps I misunderstood something.


----------



## M&F

Sizz-Lorr said:


> But I thought if it was in Doc Scratch's scrapbook that made it inherently true as it did, is, or will happen(ing)... perhaps I misunderstood something.


Well, some of the events are inarguably from the dream bubbles. The conversation between Rose's dreamself and Dave's dreamself, as well as that between John and Vriska, are both explicitly mentioned to be dream bubble conversations. I may or may not be right in assuming all of the events are such, but, it's the likeliest.

... Well, actually, in retrospect, the sequence involving CD and the bunny is probably real, but, I'd forgotten about the one. The rest is probably still dream bubble stuff.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I thought that it was really interesting that the update linked to about four different stories and everything, I also want to see the rest of said encounter between john and vriska.

i wwould also like to interject and say that my patron troll is vvery baddass.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

wwell i think youre one of the few people wwho feels that way about that guy bein their patron troll, as opposed to bein vvery ashamed of him for bein so glubbin pathetic most of the time

wwhy am i not a libra again, wwho can i complain to about this

(Hey, here's a fun activity you kids can try at home: ask Negrek how her fanfic about her patron troll is coming along. She'll think it's hilarious, I promise!)

Anyway, I, for one, am curious as to whether the dream bubble convo between Rose and Dave is meant to imply that Dave will be the one to take the Tumor to the Green Sun instead of Rose, and if so, I'm interested in seeing a little more of this stuff about him sacrificing himself to "escape" rather than doing it completely altruistically. If that's the case then knowing Dave he's probably just saying that because altruism isn't cool, but I wonder.


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> Anyway, I, for one, am curious as to whether the dream bubble convo between Rose and Dave is meant to imply that Dave will be the one to take the Tumor to the Green Sun instead of Rose, and if so, I'm interested in seeing a little more of this stuff about him sacrificing himself to "escape" rather than doing it completely altruistically. If that's the case then knowing Dave he's probably just saying that because altruism isn't cool, but I wonder.


Yeah, sounds a lot like it.

He also mentions he found going up to the sun better than watching himself die repeatedly. I guess being a hero of time sucks worse than we gave it credit for.


----------



## Zero Moment

Davesprite is alive! :DDDDDDDD


----------



## RosesBones

The new update is super cool. I wish there had been something after it though. I didn't know where to save!

Nepeta and Jaspers' conversation was so cute! The end was kind of depressing though, in a way, but also a little optimistic. It was so funny when Nepeta thought that Karkat wasn't aware of her feelings for him, and her metaphors for various things made me laugh so hard. :3


----------



## Zero Moment

BeautiYIFFul


----------



## nastypass

Yo, does anyone here use pesterchum in linux?  I installed it, but whenever I try to set my chumHandle, it joins as pesterClient<numbers>.  Methinks the error be this:

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'profiles/revolutionaryBiologist.js'

help what do

EDIT:  nevermind, got it working.  future reference for myself/anyone else that has issues with this again:  `mkdir profiles` fixes it.  had to `mkdir logs` in the start, too, in case that gives you trouble.

Anyway, joining.  I'm revolutionaryBiologist.


----------



## ....

Somebody should make another HS mafia game.


----------



## Mai

I was just thinking about that yesterday! What about I'll host, with just the twelve trolls (sorry, can't keep up with a big game for some reason)? 

And this is a bit weird, but seems interesting to me: everyone typing in their quirks! Just for fun, and if people don't want to that's fine. I suppose the colors would be annoying, though, so we don't have to do that.


----------



## ....

Okay!

[1LL B3 T3R3Z1

H3H3H3]


----------



## Zero Moment

ii wiill be 2ollux


----------



## Coloursfall

:33 < oooh!! what a purrfectly amewsing idea!! but if this is for a pawfia-- i mean mafia! game, wouldn't that make it hard to hide the roles??


----------



## Mendatt

WHAT A RIDICULOUS IDEA. I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO COME ALONG TO SEE YOU DON'T GET INTO TROUBLE.


----------



## see ya

uHH,,, dOES THIS MEAN WE HAVE TO SPEND THE WHOLE GAME KILLING EACH OTHER,,, bECAUSE, uM, i DONT WANT TO SOUND BORING OR ANYTHING, aND IF YOU GUYS THINK IT WOULD BE FUN, i GUESS i COULD TRY,,, }:) bUT IT STILL SOUNDS KIND OF SCARY,,, nOT THAT i'M AFRAID OR ANYTHING,,,


----------



## Tailsy

glub glub wwhat is evven wwrong wwith you guys
that wwould completely defeat the purpose of a mafia game if wwe all had to type with our trolls quirks 

but like wwhatever its not like it matters


----------



## Mai

Great! I'll go ahead and create the thread now, because it seems we'll definitely have enough people.

To BRCB: I'm trying to make the roles as different as pawsible possible, so you can't just guess who the mafia are. The DIY Pokemafias worked out, so hopefully this one will be fine too!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

You guys have fun! I haven't really been in the mood for any mafia lately, but I might watch. Guess I'll see how I feel when Negrek finally finishes setting up her crazy Homestuck mafia.


----------



## Mai

Negrek's making a Homestuck mafia? How long has she been planning it?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

A few months, but I don't think she's been working on it much lately. I'm sure yours won't end up conflicting with it.


----------



## M&F

I've been thinking of a Homestuck-related mafia game myself, but related to The Felt and Midnight Crew instead.


----------



## Mai

Well, there can't possibly be too many Homestuck themed games. I'd be up for any of them!


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've been thinking of a Homestuck-related mafia game myself, but related to The Felt and Midnight Crew instead.


This is awesome.
Do it :D


----------



## M&F

Mai said:


> Well, there can't possibly be too many Homestuck themed games. I'd be up for any of them!


Any universe with such a wealth of characters gets to have a lot of games.

Which is also why we have tons of Pokémafia.


----------



## Mendatt

I made an ASB group for homestuckers here, if anyone wants to join it other than Mawile and Mai who somehow noticed it three seconds after I made it :?.
I was going to wait for peoples to make 158 more social groups, but I got bored.


----------



## Byrus

ahhh I want a gif of that PANEL NOT FINISHED bit

Also, this tumblr is awesome and you should visit (well, if you like Gamzee)


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> ahhh I want a gif of that PANEL NOT FINISHED bit
> 
> Also, this tumblr is awesome and you should visit (well, if you like Gamzee)


WhOa
ThIs Is MoThErFuCkInG aWeSoMe


----------



## Eclipse

I just wanted to drop something off.

Homestuck according to a friend of mine who has never read a single page.

It's sort of amazing she got some of them purrfectly accurate.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've been thinking of a Homestuck-related mafia game myself, but related to The Felt and Midnight Crew instead.


Whoops :sweatdrop: I kinda took your idea, didn't I? Sorry about that.

On a similar note, why is this the greatest song ever?


----------



## Zero Moment

Sizz-Lorr said:


> Whoops :sweatdrop: I kinda took your idea, didn't I? Sorry about that.
> 
> On a similar note, why is this the greatest song ever?


Psh, Carapacian Dominion is waaaaaay better.


----------



## Byrus

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> WhOa
> ThIs Is MoThErFuCkInG aWeSoMe


Every drawing gets better than the last, I swear. Also, this is my favourite homestuck gif in the whole wide world









Eclipse said:


> I just wanted to drop something off.
> 
> Homestuck according to a friend of mine who has never read a single page.
> 
> It's sort of amazing she got some of them purrfectly accurate.


 Oh, I remember this meme. I like her reaction to Eridan, he really does have a "I'M JUDGING YOU" look...

I tried to get my mum to look at this while I was visiting her, but her reactions were sorta boring. She just kept saying that they were weird looking, ha.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

okay, so has anybody else noticed this?

Before John changed his Chumhandle to ectoBiologist it was ghostyTrickster, abbreviated GT. This is the opposite of Dave's Chumhandle, which is abbreviated TG (turntechGodhead). The same can be seen with Rose and Jade's Chumhandles, tentacleTherappist (TT) and gardenGnostic (GG) if you assume the only the only letters that can be involved are G and T.

Oddly enough, something very similar occurs with the Troll's Chumhandles.

centaursTesticle/terminallyCapricious (CT/TC)

arsenicCatnip/caligulasAquarium (AC/CA)

adiosToreador/twinArmageddons (AT/TA)

carcinoGenetisist/GallowsCallibrator (CG/GC)

arachnidsGrip/GrimAuxilatrix (AG/GA)

apocalypseArisen/cuttlefishCuller (AA/CC) (with the same logic as TT/GG)

Strangely enough, with the Trolls, it seems if two troll's Chumhandle is opposite, so are their personalities. Equius is formal, serious, and doesn't swear whereas Gamzee is laid back,silly, and swears quite often. Vriska hates everyone and Kanaya likes everyone. Tavros is nice and kind of dull where Sollux is kind of mean and incredibly intelligent. And so on.

It doesn't seem that these are at all coincidence, but its still pretty cool that he took the time to come up with all of this.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Ladies and gentlemen, I do believe that one fedorafreak has just gotten tiger.

+exposition about the nature of the batterwitch, etc., but honestly I'm more amused by fedorafreak. Even if nothing actually comes of that, the implications/plotbunnies/etc. are far too interesting and/or hilarious to ignore.


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I do believe that one fedorafreak has just gotten tiger.
> 
> +exposition about the nature of the batterwitch, etc., but honestly I'm more amused by fedorafreak. Even if nothing actually comes of that, the implications/plotbunnies/etc. are far too interesting and/or hilarious to ignore.


So Fedorafreak is playing SBURB? Who knew?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

... I don't recall him being in the story before now. Clarify?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Spoiler



fedorafreak was a minor character that was friends with John's dad, and arguably the last surviving man on the Earth. Read all about it.


----------



## Zero Moment

oh noooooooo
Not the battleship D:

EDIT: Wow, finally got accidently 8 :D


----------



## Byrus

fedorafreak was awesomely hilarious there, but I'm disappointed that he lost to an IMP.


----------



## Zero Moment

He HASS the tiger


----------



## Byrus

I thought you had to be at the top of your Echeladder to reach God tier though? It doesn't sound like fedorafreak is anywhere near the top.


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> I thought you had to be at the top of your Echeladder to reach God tier though? It doesn't sound like fedorafreak is anywhere near the top.


Since when?
The requirements are to die on your Quest Bed/Cocoon/Whatever with a living dreamself


----------



## Fox McCloud

*notes that there's a Homestuck fan club HERE of all places*
AKA Poketoa on the MSPA forums.
I find your idea interesting. It never occurred to me that such a minor character could be in a session... I got confused as to who FF was. Now I want to know how this guy managed to get in the game. That, or how the imps, etc get out... Very interesting anyway.
FEDORAFREAK APPEARS AND SAVES ALL 
Un-calling it now.
My The Felt theory is pretty good if you can find it on the story discussion thread... I think I might need to tie up loose ends though...


----------



## Byrus

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Since when?
> The requirements are to die on your Quest Bed/Cocoon/Whatever with a living dreamself


Just going by what it says on the wiki. Which I know isn't word of God (hurr durr) and all that, but I thought it was mentioned in the comic somewhere. Can't be bothered finding it though so meh.

also, for pokémon/homestuck fans (like that combination will ever happen) this is pretty awesome (made by this cool person)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

That's pretty cool.

Out of curiosity-- anyone here ever do MSPA cosplay?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Bahaha Koga + Burglar = Bro & Cal edit is hilarious.

I *may* have to yoink one of those VS things for an avatar.


----------



## Zero Moment

Awww... The speshul frog is so cute!


----------



## Byrus

Those "panel not finished" animations amuse me so much. Also, Jack stomping on frogs was funny too. The frogs themselves are... HYPNOTIZING.


----------



## Zero Moment

I just love Hussie mowing the law- ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Chief Zackrai

does anyone think it's possible that Lil' Cal could be Lord English? I was re-reading all of Homestuck and I am at the part where AH starts to be in the felt duds (right after Jade prototypes Dream Jade), and he says to Cal something along the lines of "Why aren't you wearing your Felt outfit? And why haven't you replaced your eyes with randomly changing billiard balls?" And I think it might be epic foreshadowing. I know, it's a little far-fetched, but according to Doc Scratch (who is Lil' Cal's ectobiological son), Lord English is already here, and would any of you put it past Lil' Cal to actually be Lord English?

It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## RosesBones

@ Karkat Vantas:   When I went to Fanime with some people from my Anime Club last May, two of us cosplayed trolls.  One did Kanaya, and the other did Nepeta. The makeup took FOREVER to put on. One of us cosplayed Dave. All she had to do was tie her hair and put on a Dave shirt and sunglasses. :D

New update is awesome. ^_^


----------



## Byrus

I have zero interest in shipping or whatever, so I was a little disappointed by Gamzee's update. His rapping was funny though. 

On the subject of shipping, am I just completely oblivious, or did the Karkat/Terezi thing come out of nowhere?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

You're kind of oblivious, but they didn't really ever come out and say it until recently, as I recall.

The biggest hint was when Terezi ended one of their conversations with a "<3" and then Karkat came back like five seconds later with a "<3" of his own


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I completely support Gamzee <3 Tavros.


----------



## Zero Moment

Karkat Vantas said:


> I completely support Gamzee <3 Tavros.


I would be happy if Tavros rejects him. Creeper Gamzee is the best Gamzee.


----------



## octobr

Sizz-Lorr said:


> okay, so has anybody else noticed this?
> 
> Before John changed his Chumhandle to ectoBiologist it was ghostyTrickster, abbreviated GT. This is the opposite of Dave's Chumhandle, which is abbreviated TG (turntechGodhead). The same can be seen with Rose and Jade's Chumhandles, tentacleTherappist (TT) and gardenGnostic (GG) if you assume the only the only letters that can be involved are G and T.
> 
> Oddly enough, something very similar occurs with the Troll's Chumhandles.
> 
> centaursTesticle/terminallyCapricious (CT/TC)
> 
> arsenicCatnip/caligulasAquarium (AC/CA)
> 
> adiosToreador/twinArmageddons (AT/TA)
> 
> carcinoGenetisist/GallowsCallibrator (CG/GC)
> 
> arachnidsGrip/GrimAuxilatrix (AG/GA)
> 
> apocalypseArisen/cuttlefishCuller (AA/CC) (with the same logic as TT/GG)
> 
> Strangely enough, with the Trolls, it seems if two troll's Chumhandle is opposite, so are their personalities. Equius is formal, serious, and doesn't swear whereas Gamzee is laid back,silly, and swears quite often. Vriska hates everyone and Kanaya likes everyone. Tavros is nice and kind of dull where Sollux is kind of mean and incredibly intelligent. And so on.
> 
> It doesn't seem that these are at all coincidence, but its still pretty cool that he took the time to come up with all of this.


it's not that complex
it's just that all the abbreviations are part of tcag which, dna


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Yeah I read that later on the MSPA wiki.

But the personality thing is still cool :P


----------



## Kratos Aurion

This is the most beautiful.

well. Everything Xamag does is beautiful, but. The most beautiful.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

hahahaha

My favorites are Gamzee, Tavros, and Sollux


----------



## Superbird

Well, after _ages_ of sifting through pages (10+ hours. God, why did I start late?) I've finally reached the most recent panel of Homestuck. Thus, now I'd actually be able to keep up with the wild conversations in this place. May I join?


----------



## Zero Moment

Yes


----------



## Zhorken

This fanfic is absolutely adorable and everybody should read it go go go.  ("Non-Sburb AU. Bro Strider has to raise a kid with gender dysphoria.")  It's not done but there are six chapters and it's seriously fantastic so far.  The author is aiming to be accurate with it and I'd say it's working!  (Help I feel like I'm not doing a very good job of explaining why I like this so much but seriously.)


Also:





surskitty said:


> glub glub wwhat is evven wwrong wwith you guys
> that wwould completely defeat the purpose of a mafia game if wwe all had to type with our trolls quirks


You could do trolls-playing-regular-mafia, rather than using the trolls as roles.


----------



## Zero Moment

Zhorken said:


> This fanfic is absolutely adorable and everybody should read it go go go.  ("Non-Sburb AU. Bro Strider has to raise a kid with gender dysphoria.")  It's not done but there are six chapters and it's seriously fantastic so far.  The author is aiming to be accurate with it and I'd say it's working!  (Help I feel like I'm not doing a very good job of explaining why I like this so much but seriously.)


Best.
Fic.
Ever.


----------



## octobr

Ohhh I don't know about that

there's always http://archiveofourown.org/works/174415 which I often tout as the best curtain fic I've read ever


----------



## Keltena

Oh, if we're on the subject of humorous John/Karkat shenanigans, this is one of the best things ever okay.


----------



## ....

Zhorken said:


> This fanfic is absolutely adorable and everybody should read it go go go.  ("Non-Sburb AU. Bro Strider has to raise a kid with gender dysphoria.")  It's not done but there are six chapters and it's seriously fantastic so far.  The author is aiming to be accurate with it and I'd say it's working!  (Help I feel like I'm not doing a very good job of explaining why I like this so much but seriously.)


I'm in love with this fanfic.

<3


----------



## Zero Moment

VROOOOM said:


> Ohhh I don't know about that
> 
> there's always http://archiveofourown.org/works/174415 which I often tout as the best curtain fic I've read ever





Keltena said:


> Oh, if we're on the subject of humorous John/Karkat shenanigans, this is one of the best things ever okay.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW<33333333


----------



## RosesBones

OH MY GOG SO CUTE. Please can we continue to be on the subject of humorous John/Karkat shenanigans? (I have to go update my shipping wall.)


----------



## Byrus

Keltena said:


> Oh, if we're on the subject of humorous John/Karkat shenanigans, this is one of the best things ever okay.


OK, I know this is light-hearted and all, but it sorta bugs me when people needle people about their sexuality like that. :[ It's not helpful.


----------



## Zero Moment

Where are you people gettiing thii2 2tuff????????


----------



## Byrus

Oh, more FTM Dave stuff (where did this come from for real guys), this fan-made pesterlog is pretty fucking awesome and the writer just nails the personalities spot on.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...and then the shipping-related discussion and fic recs happen and I tune out the club for a while. Ah well.

I will probably go check out the non-shippy-stuff soonish, though. Somuch to catch up on, including other fics (for serious did anyone read that Red_Pen stuff I rec'd earlier; also this so much). ;-;

(the FTM Dave stuff is non-shippy, right guys D: )


----------



## ....

Kratos Aurion said:


> (the FTM Dave stuff is non-shippy, right guys D: )


It isn't.


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> ...and then the shipping-related discussion and fic recs happen and I tune out the club for a while. Ah well.
> 
> I will probably go check out the non-shippy-stuff soonish, though. Somuch to catch up on, including other fics (for serious did anyone read that Red_Pen stuff I rec'd earlier; also this so much). ;-;
> 
> (the FTM Dave stuff is non-shippy, right guys D: )


I read all of them.
We're Still Alive and SiCk were the best, and I've been hoping for more chapters on the latter.
The former has a sequel named Still Alive, you can access it from the bottom of either chapter.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Eh. I didn't think Still Alive was quite as good. It was cute, though.


----------



## nastypass

Keltena said:


> Oh, if we're on the subject of humorous John/Karkat shenanigans, this is one of the best things ever okay.





Zhorken said:


> This fanfic is absolutely adorable and everybody should read it go go go.  ("Non-Sburb AU. Bro Strider has to raise a kid with gender dysphoria.")  It's not done but there are six chapters and it's seriously fantastic so far.  The author is aiming to be accurate with it and I'd say it's working!  (Help I feel like I'm not doing a very good job of explaining why I like this so much but seriously.)


oh my god  ;  ;  everything is beautiful and nothing hurts


----------



## Zhorken

Kratos Aurion said:


> (the FTM Dave stuff is non-shippy, right guys D: )


There's a bit where he kisses John but it's written like the point is "here is Dave being awkward", not "I want these two to boink".


----------



## RK-9

Joining! (FINALLY!) Pesterchumhandle ravingKanine.


----------



## Zero Moment

OH SHIT
OH FUCK
OH SHIT
OH FUCK
KARKAT
WHAT DID YOU DOOOOOOOO


----------



## RK-9

Hey guys, anyone who knows someone by the chumhandle of Imperfectquickster?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

by the way my chumHadle is musicalMechhead


----------



## Karkat Vantas

_I AM THE WORST ECTOBIOLOGIST_


----------



## RK-9

Is that a reference to the new panels?


cancer man

cancer everywhere


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> _I AM THE WORST ECTOBIOLOGIST_


Well, you are quite the carcinoGeneticist, at the very least.


----------



## nastypass

sbahj update


----------



## Byrus

I think that might be my favourite one. The panel of hella jeff (I think) stuck in the vent had me dying of laughter.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Why are both Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff dating one woman?

Or is it a double date with her and an invisible woman?

Incidentally, no. 32 is the greatest comic ever.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I bet Jack's going to cure the cancer with his radiation--he'll give the frog radiation therapy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

but 



Spoiler



doesn't Jack hate frogs? I doubt he would do something so out of character as to _heal_ a frog, unless it is incidentally. I mean, he _is_ from Derse, where frogs are illegal.


----------



## nastypass

it'll be botched radiation therapy, then


----------



## RK-9

didn't they say Jack WAS the cancer?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Cancer can heal itself. And besides, they said Karkat gave the frog Cancer, and Karkat didn't make Bec Noir


----------



## Coloursfall

This is really OT from the current topic but I really wanna share :0

So, I play D&D. And reading the new books I had got, I saw a few thing that I found...amusing. The Skybound Robe, a couple Paragon paths, and an attack called _Crisis of Breath. _

So I did this.

I plan on doing the other three kids for a mini campaign sometime.


----------



## Zero Moment

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> This is really OT from the current topic but I really wanna share :0
> 
> So, I play D&D. And reading the new books I had got, I saw a few thing that I found...amusing. The Skybound Robe, a couple Paragon paths, and an attack called _Crisis of Breath. _
> 
> So I did this.
> 
> I plan on doing the other three kids for a mini campaign sometime.


Then after that do the trolls.
Have fun with Kanaya.


----------



## Coloursfall

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Then after that do the trolls.
> Have fun with Kanaya.


WELL MAYBE I WILL >:0

I'll post them here when I'm done


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Um, on John I think you switched Height and Weight. Under Height it says "1000 lbs" and under weight it says 5'0"


----------



## Coloursfall

:( how does i typed

fixed now. Working on Dave, and have ideas for the girls and 3 trolls.


----------



## ....

Has anybody else noticed Gamzee's eye in this panel?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

yeah. It's creepy, isn't it?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I get the feeling that we'll be hearing from a few more trolls claiming to be responsible for the universe's illness/the unwinnable session in one way or another. Maybe.


----------



## Negrek

Kratos Aurion said:


> I get the feeling that we'll be hearing from a few more trolls claiming to be responsible for the universe's illness/the unwinnable session in one way or another. Maybe.


Maybe. I'm sure at least Sollux will figure out some way to blame everything on himself; that's just Sollux. There aren't all that many trolls left to make a confession, though, considering how many of them are bumped off and probably won't reappear until at least EoA.

Also, every time sane!Gamzee has a pesterlog, I'm reminded of why I think he's so awesome. Hussie sure can write himself some utterly terrifying murderclown. It's a good thing I'm not afraid of clowns, or I think I would be having a rough time with this comic.


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> Maybe. I'm sure at least Sollux will figure out some way to blame everything on himself; that's just Sollux. There aren't all that many trolls left to make a confession, though, considering how many of them are bumped off and probably won't reappear until at least EoA.
> 
> Also, every time sane!Gamzee has a pesterlog, I'm reminded of why I think he's so awesome. Hussie sure can write himself some utterly terrifying murderclown. It's a good thing I'm not afraid of clowns, or I think I would be having a rough time with this comic.


I wouldn't put it past Hussie to make it so, somehow, every one of the twelve trolls did have a hand in how the session turned out. Convoluted disasters are one thing he knows how to handle, as we've seen when Jade's package sending ultimately culminated with the white royals having to give their crowns up.


----------



## Negrek

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I wouldn't put it past Hussie to make it so, somehow, every one of the twelve trolls did have a hand in how the session turned out. Convoluted disasters are one thing he knows how to handle, as we've seen when Jade's package sending ultimately culminated with the white royals having to give their crowns up.


Definitely, though I think that he would try to avoid that degree of convolution at this point. Having all twelve trolls reveal some hand in the disaster that is the kids' session would eat up a lot of panels, and I think Hussie has been trying to get the complexity under control a bit as this arc wraps up. Not that it still hasn't been hella mindtwisting these last few updates.


----------



## octobr

I found Gamzee strangely sympathetic, actually. It was quite odd.

I was thinking the same about how all twelve would realize they participated in screwing up. But I also think it won't go ahead and detail EVERY SINGLE ONE -- just imply it.



Negrek said:


> Maybe. I'm sure at least Sollux will figure out some way to blame everything on himself; that's just Sollux.


Oh, but it _was_ his fault, remember. One of the first things we learned about Sollux was that he created the virus that exploded Karkat's computer and cursed everyone and 'places a curse on the user forever, along with everyone he knows and everyone he'll ever meet.' Though that was apparently unavoidable.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

It doesn't matter that we're running out of trolls, though, does it? And it doesn't even require anything as convoluted as the package. After all, notice when Gamzee's conversation with Dave happened in Dave's timeline. Or Gamzee's, for that matter. The current state of affairs is meaningless when it comes to this sort of thing.

...which is convoluted, but not _as_ convoluted, so.


----------



## Negrek

VROOOOM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but it _was_ his fault, remember. One of the first things we learned about Sollux was that he created the virus that exploded Karkat's computer and cursed everyone and 'places a curse on the user forever, along with everyone he knows and everyone he'll ever meet.' Though that was apparently unavoidable.





Spoiler



Oh, he was definitely a major catalyst. He just hasn't had a major freak-out about it that I can recall. He was just on Karkat's case for being stupid enough to run the thing. I think. I've managed to forget a lot of Hivebent somehow.



Kratos Aurion said:


> It doesn't matter that we're running out of trolls, though, does it? And it doesn't even require anything as convoluted as the package. After all, notice when Gamzee's conversation with Dave happened in Dave's timeline. Or Gamzee's, for that matter. The current state of affairs is meaningless when it comes to this sort of thing.
> 
> ...which is convoluted, but not _as_ convoluted, so.


Ah, yeah, I guess if we had some flashbacks we could find out that Nepeta is Lord English or something that way. Still think it would be a bit expensive, in terms of number of updates, for Hussie to go that route, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Eh, I wouldn't expect him to go through all twelve trolls joining in the pity party/celebration; just an inkling that maybe John and Rose will be getting their own confessions as well. That'd be about it. (After all, I'm not sure we're done with John and Vriska's dream bubble conversation, so something of the sort may well come up there.)


----------



## M&F

Hussie did set up a device for keeping multiple lines going; it'd down the cost of having lots of confessions/reveals going.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Though it would be completely outrageous and mind numbing after a while, does anyone else think there needs to be a four hour and thirteen minute extended version of Sburban Jungle?

You know, in case you need awesome theme music for when you enter the medium... for four hours.


----------



## Spatz

How'd Aradia get into Doc Scrath's place?


----------



## RK-9

I think he said a lady was there once. I talked about it with CZ/SL/DS.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

well... um...

Maybe this is when she's still dead? And maybe her consciousness went to Doc Scratch's mansion?

Maybe... maybe...

Ugh I give up.


----------



## M&F

Wouldn't be exactly difficult for her to at some point leap across time for the purpose of going over there. Possibly at Doc's request.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Oh yeah! Maid of Time and all that.

but my question then becomes how long has she been there, and is Doc scratch on Alternia's green moon? And if so, when in the timeline is this, exactly? Basically is she God tier or not at that point.


----------



## M&F

Doc Scratch said:


> Oh yeah! Maid of Time and all that.
> 
> but my question then becomes how long has she been there, and is Doc scratch on Alternia's green moon? And if so, when in the timeline is this, exactly? Basically is she God tier or not at that point.


Seeing as the Midnight Crew and Snowman were the trolls' exiles, they must be in Alternia, years in the future, but not many.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

true, true.

that doesn't necessarily answer my other question, though. Yeah, her eyes are all normal and whatnot, but  It could very well be her dream self, either brought there by Scratch himself (that would not be too far out of his reach, don't you think? He is a member of the felt, after all), or with weird dream time music boxes that may or may not exist. So I wonder if that's her god tier, or if it's just her, maybe even before she died. I don't think it is her as god tier, mostly because of her violent nature and her vulgar gestures, but.


----------



## Zero Moment

I think that she just revived, and is getting used to all the emotions of the living she has existed so long without


----------



## Byrus

Not sure if anyone else saw this, but here's a very cool answer on Hussie's forumspring. Chucklevoodoo... why is that amusing me so much.

And uh... Aradia is doing something in Scratch's place I guess. I've always found it hard to actually care about her much, she just kinda bores me for some reason. Maybe that's just me. Oh well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Aradia's new outfit is absolutely adorable, but more importantly, are those NEEDLES I spot in her hair?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I believe they are.

 I am kind of sad that Doc Scratch has no Strife! music, though. I feel like it would be classical and fantastic.


----------



## Zero Moment

OH SNAP

Proof of Doc Scratch's badassery.


----------



## RosesBones

0o0 Must... breathe...


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> OH SNAP
> 
> Proof of Doc Scratch's badassery.


Why thank you.

But that is real nice of him, isn't it? just bring her into the void of space, you know, no air or anything, who needs it?


----------



## RK-9

Offtopicness:


http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2005/13may_2004mn4/

This meteor was supposed to hit earth on *april 13th, *2029.


 Familiar, anyone?

I'm just flipping my shit so hard


----------



## Coloursfall

also OT: I finished Dave! Rose is next, then Jade, and then Nepeta, Equius, Tavros, and Feferi.

Dave is sort of scary in the defence department.

Also the Epic he has (Exalted Angel) is due to the appearance of angels in D&D.


I'm terribly nerdy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Also the Epic he has (Exalted Angel) is due to the appearance of angels in D&D.


it's even orange!




> I'm terribly nerdy.


on the contrary! I find your level of nerdiness to be quite refreshing.


----------



## ....

So I found a Homestuck texture pack for Minecraft here.

And I found a salamander.

[FYI- I edited it for myself so grass was tinted green and dirt was  tinted brown. :v]


----------



## RK-9

oh my god that texture pack is amazing


----------



## Byrus

So.... what do you guys think about the 



Spoiler



ancestors updates? I've came across a couple of people raging about Karkat being a mary-sue now, but I can't look at that ancestors assemble page and not think of it as anything but awesome.


----------



## Zero Moment

Does anyone know what the alt text in the banner says? I can't see it.


----------



## Byrus

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Does anyone know what the alt text in the banner says? I can't see it.


Did hovering your cursor over it not work? It doesn't really say anything that exciting anyway, but:

- BOOYEAH
- ....THE FUCK?
- Oh hell no. He's talking about ancestors isn't he.
- He's keeping little girls locked up in weird rooms, and rambling about troll ancestors. I just know it.


----------



## ....

This says "BOOYEAH"
This says "... the FUCK?"
This says "Oh hell no. He's talking about ancestors, isn't he."
This says "He's keeping little girls locked up in weird rooms, and rambling about troll ancestors. I just know it."


----------



## Zero Moment

Hahaha, that's awesome.


----------



## Negrek

Byrus said:


> So.... what do you guys think about the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ancestors updates? I've came across a couple of people raging about Karkat being a mary-sue now, but I can't look at that ancestors assemble page and not think of it as anything but awesome.


I think those people are pretty funny. But I've had enough squabbling over what makes a Mary Sue to last me a lifetime. I'll just sit and watch them screech.

tbh I wasn't really into the ancestor thing when it appeared (JUST WHAT THIS COMIC NEEDS, MORE CHARACTERS AND PLOT THREADS!!!), but I have to admit that I'm finding the recent updates to be pretty sweet.

But where did the whole Karkat Pantas thing come from? Somehow I missed that, and now I am confused about how it is a thing.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Karkat...Pantas? Are you reffering to how Nepeta's ancestor has Karkat's ancestor's pants? I'm a little confused.


----------



## Mendatt

That would possibly be here.


----------



## ....

Mendatt said:


> That would possibly be here.


Also this.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

ah. I see.


----------



## Zero Moment

I can't believe you guys missed Pantskat.
That means you missed all the pants-up-to-your-armpits goodness.
Hopefully you didn't miss the Righteous Leggings on the Sufferer.


----------



## Negrek

Mawile said:


> Also this.


Ah, okay. Thanks.


----------



## RK-9

Does anyone realize the ancestors shown were karkat's friends?
Kanaya, Sollux, Nepeta and... who's that third one?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

you mean the fourth one?

It's Redglare, Terezi's ancestor.


----------



## RosesBones

Anyone else think the First Ship thing is connected with Nepeta's shipping obsession?


----------



## Zero Moment

Maybe.



Doc Scratch said:


> you mean the fourth one?
> 
> It's Redglare, Terezi's ancestor.


No, that's the Sufferer.
All that's been said of Redglare is that she's a follower.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

oh, I didn't realize he was talking about a specific panel-I just thought he meant in general.


----------



## M&F

Rose99280 said:


> Anyone else think the First Ship thing is connected with Nepeta's shipping obsession?


That's possible, but it's most likely also related to Noah's Ark, which would fall in vogue with the whole thing being a huge Bible reference fest, as Hussie said on Formspring.

Also, I can't believe I didn't see Kanaya as Mary coming. I don't even know whether the most obvious lead for that would lie upon her sign, or the fact that's is right there on her goddamn surname.


----------



## Byrus

Negrek said:


> I think those people are pretty funny. But I've had enough squabbling over what makes a Mary Sue to last me a lifetime. I'll just sit and watch them screech.
> 
> tbh I wasn't really into the ancestor thing when it appeared (JUST WHAT THIS COMIC NEEDS, MORE CHARACTERS AND PLOT THREADS!!!), but I have to admit that I'm finding the recent updates to be pretty sweet.
> 
> But where did the whole Karkat Pantas thing come from? Somehow I missed that, and now I am confused about how it is a thing.


I've found that tumblr is one of the best places to watch the raging. :D (I've been wasting too much time there lately)

I was a little meh on the pantskat meme*, but the way it was referenced in the story was admittedly pretty funny. I like how Hussie manages to blend humour and serious business. 

On a vaguely related note: pants is actually used to refer to underwear over here, but I'm so used to everything on the internet being americanized, that I've caught myself nearly saying pants instead of trousers a couple of times. >_<

* Although there were a few funny ones. Like this, this, this, this and Scraggy.


----------



## M&F

Scragkat is now our god.


----------



## Negrek

I've been trying to stay away from tumblr as much as possible because I fear for my productivity so much. But pffft, that first pantskat pic. XD


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Aww, that was a pretty awesome scragkat. I saw another one that was actually edited to look like Karkat rather than just a gray scraggy, but I can't find it again :(


----------



## wolftamer9

Can I join? I've avoided it until now, but a few weeks ago I read through the whole thing.


----------



## RK-9

Why is  Feferi's Ancestor  so badass and cute?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Hey guys!

I'm running a Mafia game based on The Felt, but it seems business is a little slow. We need seven more people to start, so it would be awesome if you joined if you haven't already, or maybe interest a friend. There shall be all sorts of time shenanigans involved, so it will prove to be confusing and fun for all! (especially me, because I actually have to keep track of it all)


----------



## Byrus

RK-10 said:


> Why is  Feferi's Ancestor  so badass and cute?


 I know, right? :D I didn't think I'd like her so much, but wow. 

I like how her relationship with the Psionic is so dark and twisted in contrast to Feferi and Sollux's interactions.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

True, that is interesting.

I think that part of it may be  that Feferi seems to be kind of opposed to the binds of blood color, and prefers to conduct things in more of a "frendship is everything" kind of way. Like, she's got a better blood color than the empress at the time, but you don't see her running around giving people orders and bragging about it. In fact, I think her character may have the least mention of blood color of any of them.


----------



## Negrek

> Like, she's got a better blood color than the empress at the time...


They have the same color blood. They're paradox clones.

In general though, yes, the younger generation of trolls tend to have life stories/attributes that are foils of, not parallels of, their ancestors. Vriska killed "the Summoner" rather than vice versa, Equius defied the highbloods instead of being eternally submissive, Karkat is a ragey ball of rage-hate, whereas his ancestor was apparently more about love for his people and stuff and didn't get ticked off until the end, etc.


----------



## RK-9

"See? Even that little girl has had enough of your shit. Run, Aradia's ancestor! Run!!!! You have locked up your last asian schoolgirl, you sick fuck. 

Oh don't you flop around at me like that. Are you listening little man?!"

Hussie is now god.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

he's been god :\

And I know Feferi and the Empress are paradox clones of each other, but she supposedly has more royal blood. I was just going by what it had already said.


----------



## Negrek

Doc Scratch said:


> And I know Feferi and the Empress are paradox clones of each other, but she supposedly has more royal blood. I was just going by what it had already said.


Where does it say this?

Best part of the last update was definitely "Everybody is totally fed up with your condescending, self indulgent narrative style. They all want to go back to my slightly less condescending, slightly more self indulgent style."


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> They have the same color blood. They're paradox clones.
> 
> In general though, yes, the younger generation of trolls tend to have life stories/attributes that are foils of, not parallels of, their ancestors. Vriska killed "the Summoner" rather than vice versa, Equius defied the highbloods instead of being eternally submissive, Karkat is a ragey ball of rage-hate, whereas his ancestor was apparently more about love for his people and stuff and didn't get ticked off until the end, etc.


More remarkably, The Signless only got enraged at the end, whereas Karkat's been going considerably softer lately.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Negrek said:


> Where does it say this?


I seem to recall it saying near Feferi's introduction it saying she was higher on the Hemospectrum then the Empress at the time. It also says on her wiki page hers is "the highest on the Hemospectrum" and that it's "unique to her".

But, if we're accepting the fact that current Empress (who is Feferi's ancestor, and therefore, her? I'm still a little confused about the ancestor and "reset troll" thing), the second of those two things just can't be true. But it _has_ been a while since I read her introduction.


----------



## ....

Actually, the  Condesce has this color ████, while Fef has this color ████.


----------



## Negrek

It does say that Feferi's blood color is unique in her introduction (or somewhere near there), but all the same I thought there was some other reference to the blood color "she shared with the Condesce", or vice versa.

Ugh. It would make no sense for them to be different.


----------



## RK-9

Oh god

The new mouseover text

Is it possible

Is it serious


----------



## Spatz

SNOP

Edit: Unsnop


----------



## Kratos Aurion

That scragkat, I has found it. Just fyi.

Is best scragkat.


----------



## M&F

All glory to the Scragkat.


----------



## RosesBones

I have to update my shipping wall.


----------



## Spatz

shoosh 
*pap*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I think Karkat just broke the amazing barrier.


----------



## Byrus

I really really enjoyed that update. SO INTENSE (link leads to spoilers, turn your volume down)



Spoiler



Favourite pages were this to this. Nearly died laughing at that... I guess Gamzee doesn't like anyone honking his nose. Anyway, looks like Karkat is starting to follow in his ancestor's footsteps. Also, I was wondering why Karkat's shooshing wasn't in grey or red, then I realised it was all in the colour of his sickle.



I have to admit, I was really on edge while I was watching the showdown. It's been a really long time since I've gotten so immersed in a story like this, and it is awesome.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Shoooooooooooosh.

*pap*

This is the most amazing thing I have seen. It is glorious.


----------



## Negrek

I was a little disappointed, because when I saw "Insert Disc 2" followed by "5x Showdown Combo" I was like "omg, end of act! This is going to be so epic!" And then it totally wasn't the end of the act. However, it was still a great update; nice to have something ridiculous and funny after all the depressing Doc Scratch stuff.



Byrus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite pages were this to this. Nearly died laughing at that... I guess Gamzee doesn't like anyone honking his nose.


Yessss best panels! I laughed so hard.

Of course now I'm worried that the d'aww moment will be cut short by Terezi going all JU5T1C3! on Gamzee while he's distracted or something.

Also liking the new album.


----------



## ....

Hussie said Those are the last updates you'll see until the end of act 5 animation.

:o


----------



## Zero Moment

PaLeBrO kArKaT iS tHe BeSt KaRkAt.
AlThOuGh I wAs ExPeCtInG hAtE sNoGgInG, bUt WhAtEvEr.

EdIt: NiNjA'd


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Where is all the nak and doof >|

Can't think of anything else to say because my feelings are largely the same as everyone else's so here, have some relevant stuff courtesy of my tumblr dash:

best karkat

more best karkat

best sollux

guys guys it's almost like SiCk actually happened except... shooshpappier


----------



## Chief Zackrai

wait... it just dawned on me.

 Is this what Karkat didn't like having to do to Gamzee?


----------



## Negrek

Mawile said:


> Hussie said Those are the last updates you'll see until the end of act 5 animation.
> 
> :o


Yeah, kind of figured that. He *did* just close the tome, after all.

But he's probably not even starting on it for another two weeks?? _What will I do with my life until then?_



Kratos Aurion said:


> guys guys it's almost like SiCk actually happened except... shooshpappier


Future chapters are now required to include more shoosh and pap.



Doc Scratch said:


> Is this what Karkat didn't like having to do to Gamzee?


It seems unlikely, which is why these updates have left me with a certain sense of foreboding. I'm sure Hussie would love to mood whiplash everybody with a happy silly moment and then wham! more troll murder.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Oh Youtube. You are brilliant.


----------



## RosesBones

My... my life is about to become so very, very empty.


----------



## RK-9

I come back from AFK to see that flash animation along with other things

Pants crapped


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Doc Scratch said:


> Oh Youtube. You are brilliant.


That would actually be a former TCoDer!

Also, EOA5!!! We we we we we so excited.


----------



## nastypass

in case anyone in here lives under a tumblr-free rock


----------



## RK-9

It's been a week since the last update and I'm waiting for the part everyone  goes all YOU KILLED NEPETA AND EQUIUS on gamzee.


----------



## Negrek

I've seen some people discussing the fact that, since Homestuck won't be updating for a month, now is a great time to read through Problem Sleuth if you haven't already. That seemed like a good idea to me, so that's what I'm going to start doing tonight. Anybody with me? :O


----------



## RK-9

Sure, I didn't start.

Tell me when you begin and I'll start too :o)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Negrek said:


> I've seen some people discussing the fact that, since Homestuck won't be updating for a month, now is a great time to read through Problem Sleuth if you haven't already. That seemed like a good idea to me, so that's what I'm going to start doing tonight. Anybody with me? :O


I already read Problem Sleuth, but I've been looking for something time consuming to do that involved the internet and wasn't my homework. So I might reread it, because it makes no sense the first time through. O.o


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Already read Problem Sleuth a while ago ;D and don't really have time for a reread atm. But you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Byrus

I read a couple of a pages of problem sleuth before I got distracted by Homestuck. So... yeah, now would be the prefect time to finally read it.



Kratos Aurion said:


> guys guys it's almost like SiCk actually happened except... shooshpappier


meant to post this sooner: thanks for linking to this fic, I really enjoyed it. It's reeeeally tough to find a decent Gamzee fic under the mountain of gam/tav.


----------



## M&F

I recall that my first extensive readthrough of Problem Sleuth ended when I got bored with the final boss battle or whatever.


----------



## Zhorken

Eh, I read a good ways into Problem Sleuth a couple years ago and didn't really like it.  It got really hard to follow at some point with like five different Ace Dicks running around, and it wasn't interesting or entertaining enough in the first place to make it worth muddling through that.  That was a good portion of the reason I was so slow to give Homestuck a chance.


----------



## RosesBones

I've read Problem Sleuth all the way through twice, but I might read it again. I feel stupid though. A week or two ago I spent thirty-eight hours awake rereading Homestuck, and now would be the perfect opportunity to read it over time. >.<


----------



## RK-9

NEW ALBUM 

SO RAD


----------



## RosesBones

One of these days I'm going to get money, then blow it all on all of the albums. ALL OF THEM. And it will be so worth it.


----------



## RK-9

Also fun fact for those 4:13 fanatics: The last song is 3:14 long


----------



## Negrek

RK-10 said:


> NEW ALBUM
> 
> SO RAD


That's been out for a while, actually, but it *is* pretty sweet.


----------



## Byrus

Negrek said:


> That's been out for a while, actually, but it *is* pretty sweet.


Listening to that album makes me want to learn to play the violin. 

oh and came across this. I have no idea whether it is a real leaked version of one of the new tracks, but it's pretty awesome regardless


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> Listening to that album makes me want to learn to play the violin.
> 
> oh and came across this. I have no idea whether it is a real leaked version of one of the new tracks, but it's pretty awesome regardless


Yeah, that song is the bitchtits.


----------



## RosesBones

Guys it's four minutes and thirteen seconds long. :D


----------



## Zero Moment

Rose99280 said:


> Guys it's four minutes and thirteen seconds long. :D


Yes.
Yes it is.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

This is either the weirdest or the most amazing things I've ever seen. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## RosesBones

I think it's both.


----------



## Zero Moment

Who else's excited by the 40% Flash completion?


----------



## RK-9

Meeeeee


----------



## Zero Moment

RK-10 said:


> Meeeeee


Meeeeeeee
Twoooooooo


----------



## RosesBones

::::D

Measurable progress makes me happy.


----------



## Zapi

I finally decided to start reading this and omfg it is amaaazing <3
I still have quite a bit of catching up to do, though. I just finished reading through Act 4.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Hey, guys... did anyone see the ending to Jailbreak?


----------



## RosesBones

Well I have now. Is it weird that I liked it better before?


----------



## Zero Moment

Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey, guys... did anyone see the ending to Jailbreak?


I don't remember there ever being an ending to Jailbreak, but I've seen it now.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey, guys... did anyone see the ending to Jailbreak?


Is it  you become the pony and win in your restful slumber?

I have seen that. If that's not it, though, I am curious as to what it is.


----------



## RosesBones

So, interesting factoid type dealy:

The last page of Jailbreak is not listed with the rest of the pages. You know, in the bit where you can see all of the pages in whatever adventure? It isn't there.


----------



## RK-9

5+ percent


----------



## RosesBones

50% yayz. ::::D

Although the progress bar has sent me straight back into my old habit of checking the site at least three times a day. :/


----------



## Zero Moment

Rose99280 said:


> 50% yayz. ::::D
> 
> Although the progress bar has sent me straight back into my old habit of checking the site at least three times a day. :/


I know :\


----------



## RK-9

66%


----------



## Byrus

SOON.

In the meantime, anyone got any cool homestuck related tumblrs they'd like to share? (not including askblogs)


----------



## Zero Moment

2X 10/25 COMBOB


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

So am I the only one who finds the Horrorterrors sort of cute, in an abstract and tentacle-y way? Well, only except Feferi I suppose.

On a semi-related note, I recently discovered that due to my stutter I physically cannot say "Gl'bgolyb". It results in an amusingly garbled mass of sounds.


----------



## Mai

I can't say it either; how are you _supposed_ to say it anyway?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

In my head it's just a phonetic reading of the letters, something like "GUL--buh-GO-līb", but I have no idea if there's an "official" one.

As it happens, Joanna pronounces it _exactly_ as I think it, haha.


----------



## Mai

I just forgo the way it's written entirely and say "GLEEB-glob."


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I just give up and say "Feferi's Lusus" :D


----------



## Zhorken

I say GLIB-go-LIB.  It's the most fun way to pronounce it!


----------



## Zero Moment

I just say glub glub.


----------



## M&F

I only have a need for pronounciation within my thoughts, and I never ever paid attention to how that name is even spelled, so, I just use a garbled mess of sounds or settle for "Feferi's Lusus".


----------



## PK

Wait, it ISN'T "glub glub"? I thought that was the joke.


----------



## Byrus

Doctor Whoof said:


> Wait, it ISN'T "glub glub"? I thought that was the joke.


 Same. It mentions it on the wiki I think.


----------



## nastypass

I pronounce it "guhlb gahlihb" or "goolb gahlihb".  I'm not really consistent about it.


----------



## RosesBones

I've always pronounced it "guhl-buh-go-lib", but "glub glub" actually makes more sense.

Gl'bgolyb is fun to spell.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

tis almost ready >:O~


----------



## RK-9

Guys, remember how it comes out on 10/25?

612 and 413 are Arc Numbers of homestuck

Add 612 and 413 together


----------



## Kratos Aurion

The number 1025 has already been established as an important one several times before; cba to find exact examples, but I think the first time we saw the countdown clock to the critical moment it was at 10 minutes/hours 25 seconds/minutes or something. And I think some other important pages were released last 10/25? eh.

More interesting is the observation I saw someone make on Tumblr that, if the comic does come out on 10/25 as planned, Act 5 will have been running for one year, *four months and thirteen days*.

I haven't checked that myself, but... oh Hussie.


----------



## Zero Moment

Also, 10:25 is the time Jade's meteor countdown started as when she started The Game.


----------



## RosesBones

I just lost the game.

But oh my gog four days. :33


----------



## Zero Moment

100%


----------



## RK-9

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> 100%


oh my holy fuck


----------



## Zero Moment

RK-9 said:


> oh my holy fuck


hopy shit, man


----------



## RK-9

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> hopy shit, man


holy zombie jegus in a can, bro


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Let's not continue this, guys. Also, in the future, we don't need posts consisting of nothing but how far any progress bars have come along—not that hard for us to check by ourselves, thanks.

That said, Tuesday shall indeed be a glorious day. Anyone have any predictions?


----------



## Zero Moment

I predict it will be on LOFAF and will involve both Bec Noir and the Genisis Tadpole.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

i think newspaperkind abstratus will make a cameo.


----------



## Byrus

I predict that tumblr will explode into a million fiery pieces.

Other than that, I seriously got nothing. Really looking forward to this. The wait wasn't actually as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Zero Moment

I predict that some people's headcanons will be completely and utterly demolished.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I should hope not. 

That would make my shipping wall so much more _boring._ And less existent.


----------



## War & Thunder

Don't know how I never noticed this club was here, but add me to the list. I love me some Homestuck. I'm so pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## Byrus

fhhfihf it's here! :D

I think the flash crashed newgrounds.... I can't watch it right now. JADE??? Also, damn, I hope Jack doesn't kill deuce for that.


----------



## Spatz

Duece is dead, the homestuck world is screwed, the MoThErFuCkInG eNd MoThErFuCkErS!!!


----------



## Negrek

I am so disappoint right now. Why Newgrounds whyyyy ;-;

But whoah, apparently Andrew projects that wherever the flash is hosted has to sustain having this huge file loaded by ~2 million people simultaneously. That is... way more people than I even thought _read_ Homestuck on a regular basis.


----------



## Byrus

looping eoa5 flash! Not the best quality though


----------



## Negrek

Thanks, but I think I'll wait to watch the real thing in its full-resolution glory.

Since it's moot at this point anyway thanks to my having been spoiled _three times already goddammit internet_.


----------



## Byrus

fff yeah, I'm probably just gonna hang about on here and Subeta until I can see this flash properly. 

I really like that image of Gamzee sitting in front of the computer with Cal for some reason. Also damn, goodbye deuce.


----------



## Negrek

Ohey Megaupload link.

My homework's just not getting done tonight, is it?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

> We have detected an elevated number of requests from your IP address.
> This may be caused by improperly designed third-party software.
> A temporary access restriction is in place. Please check back in 2 minutes


It's been saying that 
The entire time
; ;

EDIT: Third-party download sites I love you.

This was so awesome. And a great many of the things I thought were true! Hurrah.


----------



## nastypass

(sadly, I haven't the faintest idea who made this)


----------



## ....

ASDFGHJKL

THERE ARE NO WORDS


----------



## Zero Moment

I CAN'T DOWNLOAD THIS FILE


----------



## Spatz

Shit man, let's all just be god tier.

WHY TROLLS GET NO FUN!!!


----------



## Mai

ASDDFGHJKL;

That was so amazing. My mouth was gaping open the whole time. 



Spoiler



Although now I'm _really_ wanting the rest of the trolls to go God Tier, which is probably not the best thing because, you know, God Tier is supposed to be rare.



But either way, HELL YES :D


----------



## RosesBones

They should all get shiny new god tier outfits. All of them.

And blarg there are truly no words. I just can't even... MY BRAIN IS MUSH.

...I think I might go watch it again.


----------



## Zero Moment

Is the MSPA EoA5 Flash up?


ALSO, DAMN YOU ALL WHO GET TO WATCH IT


----------



## Negrek

Meursault said:


> *image*
> 
> (sadly, I haven't the faintest idea who made this)


Haha, I didn't realize that that one flash took down _all_ of Newgrounds. I thought it was just the one file. That is really damn impressive.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Is the MSPA EoA5 Flash up?


Yes.

And it is really damn sweet. (So is the new album! And that hero of mind hoodie.)


----------



## Spatz

Watched it again, oh god, can't wait to see what happens...KARKAT NEEDS TIGER!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

is it supposed to be a soundless "offline" screen?


----------



## Zapi

Oh, no, I died D: damnit Jack
Anyway, I got caught up just in time for this! :D
Oh my goooogggg that was amazing. Seriously just aaaa my eyes are bleeding from sheer awesome. I'll have to watch it again...tomorrow!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Most of you seem to have caught on by now so this doesn't apply to everyone, but yeah, I did have to edit a spoiler tag or two into some of your posts. Really, I guys, I know it was awesome (aaaaaaaa) but that doesn't mean you can't have the decency to remember that not everyone's had a chance to see it yet.

Anyway. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. All of the aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. So epic. Only I couldn't remember how half of the things that happened happened or why they were happening and I was confused but it was a good kind of confused! It just means I'll have to watch it again soon!


----------



## Byrus

Finally got to watch it properly. Awesome stuff. Guh, I need to take a while to absorb it all.



Spoiler



I think Jack is on a mission to kill all the most adorable characters in Homestuck. WHAT WILL CAN TOWN DO WITHOUT ITS MAYOR? Also wow, all the kids are god tier now. I like Rose and Dave's God outfits, although Dave's hood looks a bit silly. I was wondering what all those "Cockroach dave" pics were about, ha. 

I think that Gamzee has got horribly screwed over by Doc Scratch somehow... Here's a still of his conversation with Scratch in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Negrek

Yeah, prooobably should have used that hiatus to do a bit of re-reading. I think I got most of it, though.

The new album has the whole "Cascade" soundtrack on it as one big thirteen-minute song. :o Pretty epic. I think Vol. 7 is still my favorite, though.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I'm so incredibly sad that it's down right now.

:,,,,,,,,(


----------



## Negrek

It loads perfectly fine for me right now.


----------



## Byrus

Not sure why it's not working for you... It's on youtube now if you want to watch it there though.

 Cascade


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> Not sure why it's not working for you... It's on youtube now if you want to watch it there though.
> 
> Cascade




i
i
iiiiiiiiii
i
what
brb mind has literally imploded


So I found a BADASS Dave God Tier picture that I want to use as my avatar, but it's too big.
Anyone willing to help?


----------



## Byrus

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> i
> i
> iiiiiiiiii
> i
> what
> brb mind has literally imploded
> 
> 
> So I found a BADASS Dave God Tier picture that I want to use as my avatar, but it's too big.
> Anyone willing to help?


Just.... crop it and re-size it in something like GIMP? Photobucket automatically re-sizes pics for you if you want to try that. Livejournal is pretty good for making icons really neat too.


----------



## Zero Moment

I can't do anything like that.


----------



## Mai

I only have Paint (which will make it an _MS Paint Adventure filled avatar)_, which probably will badly interfere with things, but I "make" most of my avatars myself so maybe I could help?


----------



## Zero Moment

Mai said:


> I only have Paint (which will make it an _MS Paint Adventure filled avatar)_, which probably will badly interfere with things, but I "make" most of my avatars myself so maybe I could help?


Yeah, sure.

I only need it resized so I can actually /use/ it, so.


----------



## Mai

So what's the picture, then?


----------



## Zero Moment

Here it is


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Just so everyone knows, there are Homestuck/sburb/Midnight Crew cursors out there.


----------



## Mai

Well, here you go.

... I never said it was going to be done very _well._ I could mess with it some more, making it larger but having a smaller area covered if you like.


----------



## Zero Moment

Mai said:


> Well, here you go.
> 
> ... I never said it was going to be done very _well._ I could mess with it some more, making it larger but having a smaller area covered if you like.


The avatar thing is saying Invalid File :\
It looks awesome, though.


----------



## Mai

... I never got that to work, myself. :(

Maybe try saving it on your computer and then uploading it from there?


----------



## Zero Moment

Mai said:


> ... I never got that to work, myself. :(
> 
> Maybe try saving it on your computer and then uploading it from there?


I don't have a computer that I can use, and my 3DS won't save it :o(


----------



## Byrus

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I don't have a computer that I can use, and my 3DS won't save it :o(


Here. Just copy and paste that address.


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> Here. Just copy and paste that address.


Thankyouthankyouthankyou!

You deserve this trophy:


----------



## Littlestream

I suppose I'm joining. You guys... infected me or something. It's Mai's fault. Well, actually, in a roundabout way it's still my fault, but whatever.


----------



## Mai

... I infected someone? How?

Mission accomplished :D


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I really have to update that damn club roster.

Anyway, going as Hearts Boxcars for Halloween. My pumpkin is Jack. Anybody else doing a Homestuck thing? I picked Boxcars because even non-readers will still be like "oh, a mobster".


----------



## Zero Moment

I'M NOT DOING ANYTHING HS, BUT IF I WERE SOMEHOW ABLE TO GO TO THE FUTURE RIGHT NOW I COULD NOT DRESS UP YET STILL BE ABLE TO CLAIM TO BE KARKAT BECAUSE I'M SO GODDAMN ANGRY RIGHT NOW


----------



## Mai

I'm being Vriska! A terrible Vriska, but Vriska nonetheless. 

I probably would've been Aradia or Feferi instead, but I figured buying more than one shirt would be silly and I'm already a Scorpio so. It's going to be fun!

EDIT: I just realized I don't have a pumpkin carved. Maybe I'll just get one somehow and when asked why it isn't carved I'll make a cliche pumpkin joke.


----------



## Littlestream

They don't celebrate Halloween where I am currently so I can't :( But I'd probably be Nepeta. If I actually had the time to put something together. 

Also, Mai, remember, you joined my Mafia game, and you have God Tier Jade as your avatar. ^_^ I saw your Fwee Thread post about it so I knew it came from Homestuck and so I found out who it was with some clever searching, but it got me curious. I'm still not entirely caught up, but I know much of what happens. I keep reading spoilers accidentaly because I'm much too curious. Ah well.


----------



## Zero Moment

MAN
DAT INTERMISSION
But I can't SEE the END
I got TO the CLOCK
what HAPPENS next
ALSO there's NO youtube VIDEO )o:

HELP a BRO out


----------



## Stormecho

I got into this in September, right as the hiatus started. Read it in four days! x3

I'm really late in joining, but CASCADE AND INTERMISSION, GUYS? SO COOL.

Also, Black Hole, Green Sun is the best rearrangement ever in my opinion, and I've been listening to it nonstop. Ffffff. 

I'm doing NaNo right now or I would be a bit more verbose.


----------



## Zero Moment

Black Hole/Green Sun is the BEST


----------



## Chief Zackrai

So... is  Doc Scratch Lord English then? Or is he just the puppet, no pun intended, for the Lord's travel? I'm so confused.


----------



## Byrus

Chief Zackrai said:


> So... is  Doc Scratch Lord English then? Or is he just the puppet, no pun intended, for the Lord's travel? I'm so confused.





Spoiler



I'm guessing he's been possessed by Lord English. Hence the whole "I am an excellent _host_" speech.


----------



## RosesBones

Byrus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he's been possessed by Lord English. Hence the whole "I am an excellent _host_" speech.


Oh, that would make sense! That's awesome.

Intermission 2 = win.

And man. When Hussie said short, he meant _short_.


----------



## Byrus

So, Hussie made a post about Lord English on his tumblr that sheds some light on quite a few things. Pretty interesting read!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

So,  Cascade got posted on Newgrounds.

Most of the reviews are along the lines of "IDK WHAT THIS WAS BUT IT WAS AWESOME!", but about a tenth of them didn't give 10s.

The best negative review has to be this one, though.



> I don't want to literally bore you to death, you people of the art, music, commissioners, producers, editors, writers and creators... so here are my personal grading reviews.
> 
> Flash Overall: 4/10.
> Flash Movement: 2/10.
> Flash Overall Color and Shading: 8/10
> Flash Track Colors: 8/10
> Flash Secondary Colors: 3/10
> Digital Art: 10/10
> Flash Art: 7/10
> Flash Music: 9/10
> Flash Music Composite: 6/10
> Flash Music Transition: 23/100
> Overall Music: 7/10
> Overall Track Speed: 4/10
> Overall Quality/DV Module N Graphics: 33/50
> Omniscient Rounded Shading: 3/10
> Layer Shifting: 8/10
> Composition Setting Module: 66/100
> DVI Video Directory: 45/100
> Sound Module: 0/10
> Sound AVI:0/10
> Sound Overall: 0/10
> Sound Effect(e.g., bass, stray noises, etc.): 0/10
> 3rd Person Features(e.g., Title Screen) : 1/10
> Loading Flash Module: 2/10
> Storyline: 3/10
> Copyrights/Protection Scams: 0/10
> Advertisements: 0/10
> Ending and Beginning: 3/10
> 
> Now for my written review.
> 
> This... this is both the great combination of both disturbing and interesting idealogical expressions. I loved this so much. I loved it in enormous amounts of respect in any way possible. Everything was just.... Un-perfect. Yes. Un-perfect. This is one of the most ethical, creative and unique idea's I have ever seen in my life; regardless there were humongous amounts of fatal errors that damaged this idea, crumpled it up, and threw it in the shit pile. Literally, I'm not saying this is bad, or anything like that. But... were the programmers or editors on crack that day? Do any of you, anyone who worked to create this (obviously not created with a solo-operative editor) know how to use soft keyframes in motion? This could have ever been the most fantastic edition of Newgrounds showcase franchise and half of what it was meant to be was screwed up by others and simple-minded videographers. Depending on what program you or anyone used to assemble such pieces of art should be cautious in logical flash movement operations. Don't think it ends there- The title screen... after I saw it I literally said in my mind: "What the fuck.". The loading screen does not prior to anybody, considering it takes as long as a 50 year-old man to shit in a bathroom filled with bundles of newspaper from the 1960's. After the whole movie, I was so shocked, but with mixed feelings. Was this good, or bad? Creative, or selflessly slapped into a video compromise? There was no credits at ALL, which was very disappointing. I waited about 5 minutes for it to come, then I realized that there was none, and there was no ending scene. Just a window of sight broken into the depths of hell, embossed in the creation of the sun and moon, time and space, fire and torture. The music was slightly okay, although the transition could use a bit of work, seeing that there is about 4 seconds in between the scenes where there is no sound at all. Which brings me to another situation: sound. THERE IS NO SOUND! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD SET UP SOMETHING LIKE THIS AND ADD ABSOLUTELY NO SOUND? I may be very childish to use caps at a time like this, but this is just inconceivable madness. No weaponry sounds, no planetary explosions, no Onomatopoeia, no anything. Maybe thats just how this flash is, but thats your loss of anything, by far of what I care at all. The art of mediocre, really. The pixelation was downgrading, but it was a nice touch. Graphics, even at high, can't become awesome as they are today.
> 
> So I am telling you right now, just now... that all of you have unique momentary mental sights. But these elements are essential in order to succeed at a much higher rate in fast flash. Artwork doesn't grow on trees, I tell you that. This was a very nice try, and a very anime-like scene; I like that. But you all must add more and use more fortification. Use more physics. And you all will become great as I call myself a great review performance writer. Thank you, and good night.
> 
> (P.S. On the loading screen, (which took inevitably long) it said: 'Upgrading Aluminum towels'. LOL.)
> 
> 4/10, 3/5
> 
> ~Nickypickle


Most of the "woah, what were you smoking" reviews are pretty funny. So yeah, this is funny if you're bored.

ALSO!

Help me decide: I want to get a Homestuck hoodie! The Hero of Breath one would be most fitting for me but I already own a blue hoodie! So I'm deciding between Hero of Light and Hero of Time AND I CAN'T DECIDE! It's the second-most perplexing dilemma of the year (first of course being the whole front seat/back seat debacle).


----------



## Zero Moment

You get

*shades*

AAAAAAAALL of the hoodies


----------



## Zapi

Karkat - well, it's up to you, but I personally like the Time godhood better. I don't really know you at all, so it's hard for me to say which one would fit you best.

also: is the TCoD memo on Pesterchum still a thing? Because I just downloaded Pesterchum, and I couldn't find it. :C


----------



## M&F

Listen to your heart.

By which I totally mean get a Hero of Heart hoodie and wear it the most obnoxious way possible.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Or you could get every one and wear them at one time, to be ironic.


----------



## M&F

Chief Zackrai said:


> Or you could get every one and wear them at one time, to be ironic.


"I have all the god tiers. All of them."


----------



## Chief Zackrai

You are the God Tier. It is you.


----------



## Byrus

I'm hoping the Hero of Rage hoodie will turn out decent.


----------



## Zero Moment

I hope the Hero of Life hoodie turns out GR---EAT!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Karkat Vantas said:


> So,  Cascade got posted on Newgrounds.




I was so distracted by your hoodie dilemma to respond to this earlier.

*A-hem*

THIS WOULD BE AWESOME IF THINGS ON NEWGROUNDS ACTUALLY WORKED FOR ME. D:<

AND ALSO IT WOULD BE AWESOME BECAUSE THE SITE STILL DOESN'T LOAD FOR ME EITHER

but no, my computer is dumb.


----------



## M&F

Byrus said:


> I'm hoping the Hero of Rage hoodie will turn out decent.


The in-story Bard of Rage godhood would probably be pretty awesome.


----------



## Spatz

Realization for Troll God-Tier


Vriska has blue wings
Aradia has red wings

Would this theoretically mean that all trolls would have wings if their blood color? And if so, Karkat's would be candy red.


----------



## Zero Moment

Fef would have purple wings 38D


----------



## Littlestream

And Terezi would have teal wings. Teal is pretty. 

...Something tells me Hussie wasn't thinking of how ridiculous Equius and some others would look with wings. But then again Hussie thinks of everything, so maybe he wants them to look (in some cases even more) ridiculous.


----------



## M&F

Littlestream said:


> And Terezi would have teal wings. Teal is pretty.
> 
> ...Something tells me Hussie wasn't thinking of how ridiculous Equius and some others would look with wings. But then again Hussie thinks of everything, so maybe he wants them to look (in some cases even more) ridiculous.


Turqueasy, actually.

That, or he's not actually planning on God Tiering all of the trolls. It sure would be harder for the ones who are twice dead already.


----------



## Littlestream

...I did not even think of that. Either way it's still funny.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I wonder: will the Hero of Void hoodie have no symbol?

Probably getting Thief of Light.


----------



## RosesBones

I really, really want all of the trolls to reach god tier. Not entirely sure how that would happen, but I'd like for it to.

But then again I'm still holding on to the fantasy that "YES they will all win and survive and everything will be awesome and perfect and the trolls and humans will meet and all of my ships will come true." And yes I know how improbable that is. But I'm still hoping.

This from the girl who almost hyperventilated and passed out when Eridan flipped out and killed Kanaya and Feferi. (spoiler from super long ago but if you're new or whatever it's kind of a big deal)


----------



## Spatz

Gamzee wants his fucking purple wing man.

Oh Intermission 2 is out, shit if that's Lord English I'm as scared as hell.


----------



## ....

Lirris said:


> Oh Intermission 2 is out, shit if that's Lord English I'm as scared as hell.


It is.


----------



## Zero Moment

OH MAN 2 1 AND A HALF DAYS 'TILL ACT 6 OH MAN


----------



## RosesBones

Friday Friday Friday! Eeeeeeee!

On another note, in order to give this post some sort of value, Intermission 2 freaks me out. Like... if I had nightmares, that's what would be in them.


----------



## Zero Moment

No school on Friday!

So extra tiem 4 A6 gudness


----------



## RosesBones

UPDATE YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

Ahahahaha! There aren't very many updates yet but oh my gog updates guys!

*goes to dance in circles*


----------



## Zero Moment

:o

....

:o)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Does anyone think  Jane will be playing with Trolls? I mean, it /does/ say she is the only one of her kind who gets to play it, and if we follow the theory that the Condesce is Betty Crocker...


----------



## Zero Moment

I
Was
RIGHT
I knew that the Scratch would genderflip the kids

Also I like that Jane's, what, 15 now?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I
> Was
> RIGHT
> I knew that the Scratch would genderflip the kids
> 
> Also I like that Jane's, what, 15 now?





Spoiler



Actually, Jane is Nanna. The kids didn't genderswap _per say_, but I could see where you got that. And yes, she is 15 and a half.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Chief Zackrai said:


> Does anyone think  Jane will be playing with Trolls? I mean, it /does/ say she is the only one of her kind who gets to play it, and if we follow the theory that the Condesce is Betty Crocker...





Spoiler



Nah, I don't think that line had anything to do with trolls. It was just a funny way to segue into explaining that she was the Crocker heiress. And anyway, even if the timing technically isn't right for her to play with Bro or Mom, wouldn't Grandpa (i.e. another human) at least be part of this? (Although, considering this is a scratched universe it's entirely possible that their ages have been rearranged; after all, computers and Jeff Foxworthy weren't around during the original Nanna's teenage years, so why couldn't scratchverse Bro and Mom's ages be adjusted?)

Granted it looks like that exile might've been a troll, so I'd be surprised if trolls aren't involved at all, but yeah, I think that line was a joke.

unless she counts as a human/troll hybrid because she's the Condesce's adopted daughter or something, in which case I guess yes she is the only one of her kind!


----------



## Spatz

Problem now. 

Jane Crocker is not under the 4/6 rule that John and Jade had, she's under the 4/7 rule that Dave and Rose had. Bro should theoretically still be a Strider though, but the rest?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Maybe  alternate post-scratch Dave will change his lat name? I have no idea. That would make sense, if you think about it, because alternate post-scratch Vriska called herself Marquise Spinnernet Mindfang, not Vriska. So I think it would make some sort of backwards sense if Dave changed his last name. and maybe his first name. Actually it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Dave changed Bro's name to Dave, for the pure irony of it all. This is assuming they are still themselves after the scratch, though, like the trolls were.

Also: Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff: The Movie! Who would pay money to see that? *begrudgingly raises own hand*


----------



## Zero Moment

Wow, someone at MSPA Forums totally predicted that Grandpa's name is Jake.
Also I'm pondering the significance of his last name.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I wonder if Jake English has a cat. I think he should have a cat.


----------



## Spatz

He seems something of a slightly creepy punk...


----------



## M&F

Knew it.

Knew, from the moment the Scratch was described, that J was going to be one of the post-Scratch protagonists.

Granted, it wasn't exactly difficult to guess so, but.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Spoiler



I like how the bleached blue beauties have been replaced with Mystique and similar.

wrt the names, he may not necessarily be following the same 4 + 6+7 scheme this time. 413 probably still has its significance and all, but there may be a different number that applies to the new set of kids. For example, so far both Jane Crocker and Jake English add up to eleven letters by themselves, and it's 11/11/11 and all that.

On a marginally related note, I guess the author of Second Base (that post-Sburb fic I think I mentioned earlier) is going to have to change some names around. She was calling Bro "Richard" and Mom "October", neither of which are likely to fit unless they have four-letter surnames. or Hussie can do like Dave in that story and call Bro "Dick", that works too


----------



## Zero Moment

IDE/Theory: Twilight Sparkle is Lord English!!!!!!!!


----------



## M&F

By the way, on these notes, hang on while I dig up Nannasprite's rant to fedorafreak and predict everything in this arc.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Chief Zackrai said:


> I wonder if Jake English has a cat. I think he should have a cat.


No, he has a dog, remember?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Jason-Kun said:


> No, he has a dog, remember?


 Actually, I don't. Care to enlighten?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

In the original universe Grandpa ran off with Halley the dog. If Jake is Grandpa, it's possible (although not guaranteed) that he has a scratchverse version of Halley.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Wasn't the original universe the scratchverse? Or was that just for the trolls?


----------



## ....

Chief Zackrai said:


> Wasn't the original universe the scratchverse? Or was that just for the trolls?


Just the trolls.


----------



## Zero Moment

So apparently 



Spoiler: oh noooo



Jane is grounded?



Also the Scratchkids apparently didn't get meteor'd back home with the same shit as the Kids


----------



## M&F

Spoiler



One of these shadowy figures looks a hell lot like Bro. If he's one of the post-Scratch protags, this is going to be _awesome_.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One of these shadowy figures looks a hell lot like Bro. If he's one of the post-Scratch protags, this is going to be _awesome_.


The last is obviously Mom


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> The last is obviously Mom


Indeed that seems to be.

Also noteworthy: Unlike Jane and Jake, they seem to keep their thematic colours and locations aligned with their respective kids'.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Indeed that seems to be.
> 
> Also noteworthy: Unlike Jane and Jake, they seem to keep their thematic colours and locations aligned with their respective kids'.


Mom appears to be in Canada and Bro seems too east to be in Texas. Mom's color is pink while Bro's is orange. Jade and Jake reside in Washington and The Middle of the Ocean, using blue and green, respectively.

Unless you forgot a "don't" in there somewhere, your statement is invalid.


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Mom appears to be in Canada and Bro seems too east to be in Texas. Mom's color is pink while Bro's is orange. Jade and Jake reside in Washington and The Middle of the Ocean, using blue and green, respectively.
> 
> Unless you forgot a "don't" in there somewhere, your statement is invalid.


There's a difference between "aligned" and "identical".

Anyways. The rant from Nannasprite to fedorafreak, which I mentioned earlier? It outright displays Jane and Jake. What is said back thee also fits what we've seen so far; Jake's passion for adventure, Jane's interest in prankstery as well as dedication to cooking, and also her extensive "grounding" from the batterwitch. The fact that Jane and Jake are separated probably means that Jake has already pulled off the escape described at the beggining of the tale. What's odd, though, is that no mention of Sburb or the other two protags is made; perhaps this is a case of fauxshadowing, the same we've had with Mindfang's diary.


----------



## RosesBones

Actually, I am not entirely sure I like this new arc. I am sure it will be brilliant- IMO, Hussie has never failed us- but it's kind of freaking me out a little bit right now. And everything is CONFUSING and UNFAMILIAR and OH MY GOG.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Indeed that seems to be.
> 
> Also noteworthy: Unlike Jane and Jake, they seem to keep their thematic colours and locations aligned with their respective kids'.





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Mom appears to be in Canada and Bro seems too east to be in Texas. Mom's color is pink while Bro's is orange. Jade and Jake reside in Washington and The Middle of the Ocean, using blue and green, respectively.
> 
> Unless you forgot a "don't" in there somewhere, your statement is invalid.


Actually, I think LS may be right in this case, if only for 



Spoiler



post scratch Bro, who does appear to still live in Houston, as good as I can estimate, and _maybe_ post scratch mom _may_ still live in Rainbow Falls, New York, but it does look quite close, or quite possibly in, Canada to me. As for colors, no, they aren't the same, but I think we knew this, if only because, and this is something I'm noticing now, the scratchverse kids seem to be adopting the original kids' sprite's colors, as opposed to the kids' own. Think about it. Nanna has always been known for her bright blue text. Jade's sprite was dark green, and so is the skull in Jake's shirt. Calsprite/alternate Davesprite was orange, and that is what seems to be Bro's color Jasperprite was pink, and Mom did have that lovely pink scarf of hers.



That's what I think.


----------



## Zero Moment

After close inspection of the large world map on my wall I have deemed that yes, Bro seems to live in Houston. I had always had an impression that he'd lived the Dallas, though
*shrug*

My Prince/Shogun in Etrian Odyssey III has 413 HP :33


----------



## ....

Why is the matriorb involved in one of the recipes for Jane's hat?


----------



## Zero Moment

Mawile said:


> Why is the matriorb involved in one of the recipes for Jane's hat?


Dunno, but at least Jane's Strife Specibus isn't likely to be Spoonkind. If she follows in her PreScratch counterpart's footsteps, it won't even be assigned yet, allowing for unlimited possibilities!


----------



## M&F

Chief Zackrai said:


> Actually, I think LS may be right in this case, if only for
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> post scratch Bro, who does appear to still live in Houston, as good as I can estimate, and _maybe_ post scratch mom _may_ still live in Rainbow Falls, New York, but it does look quite close, or quite possibly in, Canada to me. As for colors, no, they aren't the same, but I think we knew this, if only because, and this is something I'm noticing now, the scratchverse kids seem to be adopting the original kids' sprite's colors, as opposed to the kids' own. Think about it. Nanna has always been known for her bright blue text. Jade's sprite was dark green, and so is the skull in Jake's shirt. Calsprite/alternate Davesprite was orange, and that is what seems to be Bro's color Jasperprite was pink, and Mom did have that lovely pink scarf of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I think.


That's sort of what I meant by "aligned".



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> My Prince/Shogun in Etrian Odyssey III has 413 HP :33


I misread that as Eridan. The "Prince" nearby didn't help.


----------



## Zero Moment

8luh, he leveled up and now he has 419 Hp ::::(


THERE IS A SCRATCHHUSSIE
*GASP*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> THERE IS A SCRATCHHUSSIE
> *GASP*


?_?

wut.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> ?_?
> 
> wut.


The posters, man!
The posters!


----------



## ....

Chief Zackrai said:


> ?_?
> 
> wut.


Well, in the Scratchverse, 



Spoiler:  (not sure if spoiler)



Hussie made Problem Sleuth 2 and updates it regularly.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

oh right

that


----------



## Zero Moment

Well damn she actually DOES have Spoonkind
:\


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

On another note!
Guess what's going to now display on my screen whenever Homestuck updates?
This:






(But the blue becomes transparent)


----------



## Zero Moment

Squornshellous Beta said:


> On another note!
> Guess what's going to now display on my screen whenever Homestuck updates?
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But the blue becomes transparent)


yay


----------



## RosesBones

DO WANT!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

http://www.mediafire.com/?uby6mjo4635k3ib
Just install that, then save that image into the macros folder, and follow the instructions to set it as your notifier. :D


----------



## RosesBones

Yaaaaaaaay! :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai

They made a Fetch Modus progam. It's pretty slick.


----------



## nastypass

Squornshellous Beta said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?uby6mjo4635k3ib
> Just install that, then save that image into the macros folder, and follow the instructions to set it as your notifier. :D


linux-compatible?  :o


----------



## Byrus

Those pop-ups on Jane's screen.... When they flash, you can briefly see:

“OBEY”

“CEASE REPRODUCTION”

“SUBMIT”

“STAY ASLEEP”

“CONSUME”

Is Jane gonna have to kick some ass while she's all out of bubblegum?


----------



## ....

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003817
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003818
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003819

DAMN IT JAKE


----------



## Zero Moment

So Jake's Chumhandle is golgothasTerror

CoOl

EDIT: The way they speak amuses me :o)

Since Jane and Jake have switched abbreviations (GG and GT), Mom and "Mr. Strider" should have, too.

I have a feeling that Mom isn't going to sound very intelligent, compared to Rose.


----------



## Spatz

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So Jake's Chumhandle is golgothasTerror
> 
> CoOl
> 
> EDIT: The way they speak amuses me :o)
> 
> Since Jane and Jake have switched abbreviations (GG and GT), Mom and "Mr. Strider" should have, too.
> 
> I have a feeling that Mom isn't going to sound very intelligent, compared to Rose.


I'm betting that Mom'll be slightly flirty, but a somewhat reserved intelectual. Bro will be a cool kid. 'nuff said.


----------



## Spatz

Pre-emptive apololgy for double post.

Brand change to fork. Fork looks like Feferi's ancestor's ship...


----------



## RK-9

Lirris said:


> Pre-emptive apololgy for double post.
> 
> Brand change to fork. Fork looks like Feferi's ancestor's ship...


  BETTY CROCKER IS THE CONDESCE


----------



## M&F

RK-9 said:


> BETTY CROCKER IS THE CONDESCE


We already knew she was the Empress, I suppose.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

did you guys hear? Andrew announced all fan trolls canon.


----------



## Spatz

Chief Zackrai said:


> did you guys hear? Andrew announced all fan trolls canon.


Your trollin' man, that just ain't right, theres too many fan trolls.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

it was on his blog! (granted, there's a 90% chance he was being sarcastic, but.)

read it for yourself. It's far down the page.


----------



## Zero Moment

I see great potential in Forkkind

Also 413,325 moneys


yEeEeEeEeEeEeE pIe


----------



## Spatz

I think he was trollin'. The way creator could in regards to fan stuffs. Likely he just wanted to make a point that all fantrolls wouldn't matter, because they died from the vast Glub.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

well, right, but he _said it_.


----------



## Spatz

Thirteenth troll semi-revealed. uranianUmbra with a dark grey text, ooh so interesting. And Jane gas dreamt of Prospit already, and as far as I seem to be able to understand Jake will also dream of it.


----------



## RosesBones

Spoilerific speculation time!

I was thinking that the situation may be that the humans' Scratchverse might be corresponding with the trolls' original universe. It would make sense; uranianUmbra said "foUr distinct Universal instances." And it synchs up nice. :3

Also: Is the Scratchverse still created by troll kids? Is it a new universe entirely, or is it just a rewind of the original universe, perhaps with changed values for certain things (or a scrambling of everything in that universe)?

Also of note is that UU's handle introduces the letter "U", which seems to be important as the U is their quirk! This goes along with the DNA theme (only ATGC used (although John's current handle (ectoBiologist) is an exception, his old handle (ghostyTrickster) does fit)) as, although DNA has only Adenine, Thymine, Guanine, and Cytosine, RNA has Uracil instead of Thymine.

Apologies for the abundance of parenthesis and the biology talk. :P


----------



## Zero Moment

I noticed that "-DS" there, Bro.

His name probably isn't Dave, though. Unless he ironically named Dave after himself, which actually seems somewhat likely.


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I noticed that "-DS" there, Bro.
> 
> His name probably isn't Dave, though. Unless he ironically named Dave after himself, which actually seems somewhat likely.


Eh, Jane and Jake are pretty similar to their pre-Scratch counterparts, not to mention Jake English and John Egbert have the same initials. So it would be expectable for Bro to have a name similar to Dave but not the same. Then again, it would definitely be awesome if the irony thing did happen.


----------



## Spatz

Dick Strider. I'm calling it now. While theres still to be speculation. And that leaves miss Lalonde. Oh I'm sorry, you didn't hear, last name was confirmed...


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Chief Zackrai said:


> Actually it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Dave changed Bro's name to Dave, for the pure irony of it all.





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I noticed that "-DS" there, Bro.
> 
> His name probably isn't Dave, though. Unless he ironically named Dave after himself, which actually seems somewhat likely.


Didn't I _just_ say that?


----------



## M&F

Gotta OBEY love CEASE REPRODUCTION that SUBMIT tiaratop CONSUME thing EMBRACE YOUR CULLING, CONFORM TO SOCIAL ORDER right STAY ASLEEP, guys DIE?


----------



## Superbird

Just more proof that Betty Crocker is the Condesce. The 'culling' line was what did it for me.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> Didn't I _just_ say that?


No.
You were saying that ScratchDave would have named ScratchBro after himself ironically; I was saying that Bro would've named Dave after himself ironically.

THE DEALIE THE DEALIE

IT'S HEEEEERE


----------



## Jason-Kun

Spoiler



So scratched!Mom is a drunk flirt. Which adds a whole new dimension to her interactions with Rose: she wasn't being passive-aggresive, she was just drunk off her as most of the time. Well, I think so anyways. Also, calling it now: When our kids meet the scratched kids, scratched!Mom will have a crush on all the boys. *All * of them.


----------



## RosesBones

Your prediction both makes sense and utterly horrifies me.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

What I like though is  she still likes Dad. I sniggered.


----------



## Zero Moment

DAT DISGUISE

Tis shitty.


----------



## Byrus

Everyone named Jake is a gigantic space furry. This is fact.

Also, new (unofficial) album released. It's really good! I like SUBJUGGLATION and aN UNHOLY RITUAL the best. wwretched wwaltz is pretty amazing too, although it makes me feel a little disappointed that Dualscar apparently wasn't quite as badass as this tune.


----------



## PK

bitches don't know about my swag


----------



## ....

UU: yoUr objective today is to pave the way for the arrival of gods.

So either A) LE's coming OR B) the pre-Scratch kids are coming to the post-Scratch universe.

Probably B.


----------



## Zero Moment

Well B has pretty much been confirmed for a while anyway


----------



## Chief Zackrai

okay but A is an inevitable anyhow too.

But she did say 



Spoiler



gods


----------



## ....

Chief Zackrai said:


> But she did say
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> gods


How did I miss that??


----------



## Chief Zackrai

you even typed it!

but it makes sens either way, because  LE probably travels with either the Condesce at this point, or Aradia's ancestor, either of which could be treated as a god.


----------



## M&F

The god in question could even be an opposite to LE, seeing as LE is something of a devil.


----------



## RosesBones

What I thought was more interesting was the bit where 



Spoiler



UU was talking about instances of universes, using A1, A2, B1, and B2 as labels. I think it supports my theory that the trolls' original universe is corresponding with the humans' Scratchverse, and further that the four universal instances exist in a loop.

I had thought that it was pretty much to be assumed that the "gods" in question were the humans, especially since (a) they've all reached God Tier now and (b) UU used "gods," as in plural. But I could be wrong; it's all speculation.


----------



## Zero Moment

Wow, what happened to Jake's island 0_0


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Wow, what happened to Jake's island 0_0


It has all the pumpkins. All of them.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Metallica Fanboy said:


> It has all the pumpkins. All of them.


? I don't see any. loljk yeah he has all the pumpkins


----------



## ....

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=006123

Is that Crabdad (aka Karkat's lusus) in the background??? I mean, it was prototyped into a kernelsprite but it died.


----------



## Spatz

If it is, then that's creepy...


----------



## ....

TINKERBULL #1 ;-;


----------



## Superbird

NOOOO TINKERBULLLLLLLLL YOU WERE MY FAVORITE LUSUS

So is Jake's island just basically the birthplace of every lusus ever? I'm starting to think it's actually in the same universe as the trolls this time.


----------



## Zhorken

Well, he did say it was "one of those" fairy bulls.  He probably didn't kill Tinkerbull specifically.

EDIT: Also I'd love to see him come across a wild Aurthour...


----------



## Negrek

Might Jake end up prototyping the dead tinkerbull? I would approve of the adorable.


----------



## Zero Moment

If he walks in the Heir's footsteps, he'll eventually Prototype the ashes of Grandma


----------



## Byrus

Did anyone else imagine the Pokémon battle music playing when crabdad and Tinkerbull popped up?


----------



## RosesBones

I didn't before, but I almost certainly will now. Yay! :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

And Zhorken gets his wish. ;)

Meanwhile, was that goatdad in the water on that one page? I like Hellmurder Island. I like it a lot.


----------



## RosesBones

Hellmurder Island makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. ^^


----------



## M&F

Byrus said:


> Did anyone else imagine the Pokémon battle music playing when crabdad and Tinkerbull popped up?


Not at first, but when narration outright called them encounters, I did.

Also, >Goatdad: GO TEND TO YOUR ABANDONED TROLL YOU REJECTFUL FU- oh wait

Unrelatedly, I don't know how many of you have seen this, but, from the intros, it's been theorized that Jane will become a Maid of Life and Jake will become a Page of Hope. I surmise that the former and the death of Jake's dreamself will be correlated.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I've heard about the evidence and all that, and I'm not going to argue too hard one way or the other without looking into it further myself (not that I have time to), but since Jake has the temple wouldn't he be the Whatever of Space?


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> I've heard about the evidence and all that, and I'm not going to argue too hard one way or the other without looking into it further myself (not that I have time to), but since Jake has the temple wouldn't he be the Whatever of Space?


Maybe their session doesn't actually need heroes of Time and Space? Jade seems to be directly influencing events; Dave is likely to be capable of doing the same, being a time traveler and all.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Kratos Aurion said:


> I've heard about the evidence and all that, and I'm not going to argue too hard one way or the other without looking into it further myself (not that I have time to), but since Jake has the temple wouldn't he be the Whatever of Space?


But Jane's dream pretty much confirms him to be Page of Hope.


----------



## Byrus

Goatdad is pretty badass. Too bad Gamzee didn't get to see much of him.

Oh and hey, there's that flying whale lusus that Eridan killed ages ago.


----------



## Zhorken

Is it just me or is Mr Strider's sprite kind of shoddily put together?  I can't articulate what it is, but... it looks kind of off.

EDIT: Also I'm glad that he's avoiding the torrent of uncomfortable prose his autoresponder spouted, at least so far.  It was kind of funny assuming it was deliberately meant to weird Jake out, or that it's just the autoresponder who does that, or something, but I don't want a major character to be all innuendo all the time.


----------



## Zero Moment

Is it

Is it possible

That Bro will be potentially /more badass/ than Dave????????


----------



## Tailsy

But Dave's a total dork! _I'm_ cooler than Dave is, let's face it. The kid high-fives creepy puppets, for goodness sake.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Jason-Kun said:


> But Jane's dream pretty much confirms him to be Page of Hope.


I know; my point was that it was strange since the game rules dictate that the player with the temple is the Hero of Space.


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> I know; my point was that it was strange since the game rules dictate that the player with the temple is the Hero of Space.


It's never been actually stated that only HoS players can have the Tower: Jade and Kanaya were just the only two that had it, and were both HoS's, so it was assumed that HoS=Tower.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Right, but in every other instance the player with the temple, the forge, and the tower have been it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Actually, iirc, there are two Frog Temples in the troll Session, one of which Aradia and Sollux discovered.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Actually just Aradia discovered it, but their session has been laced with duality since the beginning. 

And the other one is nowhere near a Prospitian dream tower and the forge near it. It actually occurred to me instantly after I replied about the second tower. Which i think is why  Andrew killed her off from the start. I mean, I think if she had been alive the player of space would have been more debatable in that session. Especially with Aradia's ancestor (and previously Aradia herself) being the Handmaid and all. But, these are speculative theories at best.

EDIT:

NEW PESTERCHUM...!

They have BettyBother... yes.


----------



## RosesBones

New Pesterchum is shiiiiiiiiny. *drools*


----------



## Zero Moment

Bad!
Bad Sebastian!


----------



## Zapi

Eeee I love all the themes on the Pesterchum update c:


----------



## Chief Zackrai

does anyone know how one might be able to get the quirks to replace the letter b with the letter p, and the letter p with the letter b, without it doing something like this?

input: b
output: p

input: p
output: p

what it's doing is replacing the p with a b and then again replacing the b with a p, which is exactly what i don't want it to do.


----------



## Zapi

Chief Zackrai said:


> does anyone know how one might be able to get the quirks to replace the letter b with the letter p, and the letter p with the letter b, without it doing something like this?
> 
> input: b
> output: p
> 
> input: p
> output: p
> 
> what it's doing is replacing the p with a b and then again replacing the b with a p, which is exactly what i don't want it to do.


Kind of a weird way of doing it but:
Simple replace: p with `
Simple replace: b with p
Simple replace: ` with b
_Make sure it's in that order_. Also, the ` can be any character other than b or p, preferably one that you don't use often/at all.


----------



## Dragon

Hi I'm a Homestuck too :o

Those new god tier hoodies are pretty cool. I really like the Hero of Life symbol!


----------



## Zero Moment

I like the HoV sympol petter than the HoL sympol.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

stob Wock!ug We.

!t's a speech th!ug

(I made a troll whose quirk inverses some letters, such as M and W, i and !, b and p, q and d, and I think one other. oh yeah and his ? is ¿.)


----------



## Spatz

Th longest time for a punch line, has officially ended.


----------



## Superbird

Okay, could someone please tell me how to get Pesterchum? The links from the link in the first post don't work.


----------



## Spatz

Dunno


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Chief Zackrai said:


> EDIT:
> 
> NEW PESTERCHUM...!
> 
> They have BettyBother... yes.


this is the new version. you can try the direct download link ( i think it's just an exe or something, it didn't work for me) or you can do the zipped folder and just extract the files.


----------



## Zero Moment

Like
A
BOSS



Also, nice Brick Joke, Bro.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Did Jane just explode?


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> Did Jane just explode?


Yes.


PEOPLE, Y U NO UPLOAD NON-REACTION VIDEOS TO  JANE: GET MAIL?!?!?1?11111111?!??


----------



## Littlestream

Oh wow that was the first time I saw something like that happen in Homestuck without it having been spoiled first.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

You know what just occurred to me?

 What if Dave has (ironically, of course) taped a record to his shirt? that would certainly explain how Bro cut it in half.


----------



## ....

...I kinda want a Hero of Hope shirt.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

when was that released :?


----------



## Zero Moment

:o

What I assume are Hope and Doom are /AWESOME/


----------



## ....

http://whatpumpkin.com/godtier-hoodies.html


----------



## wolftamer9

I'm just fine with my Time Hoodie, thank you.
(ohmygodit'ssoawesome)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Well, it looks like Act 6 intermission 1 is going to take place in three nanoseconds.


----------



## Superbird

I love John and Jade's new powerup. Would've been pretty useful to have from the start -- I wonder if Dave and Rose are going to get that?


----------



## Byrus

I don't think Eridan would have appreciated the colour scheme for the hero of hope.

Can't wait for the hero of rage hoodie! Not long now.


----------



## Zapi

Byrus said:


> I don't think Eridan would have appreciated the colour scheme for the hero of hope.


that's exactly what I thought when I saw it hahaha


----------



## Zero Moment

Damn, the Blood hoodie looks awesome but Rage is a bit........ disappointing.


----------



## Dragon

I thought both were a bit disappointing :V Blood's kind of.. plain and Rage is a face-jar? tbh everything after Heart seems a bit weird but that might just be because they're more abstract things. Aside from Blood.


----------



## M&F

Karkat would definitely dislike the Hero of Blood godhood.

For reasons not very related to the style per se.


----------



## Superbird

I just took the time to read through the firefly's last three lines.

It's now one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Spatz

what is firefly saying

nevermind, translated  it.

I agree, firefly is a very likable character...maybe it's a conspiracy...


----------



## Zero Moment

idk man

serenity, u so mysterious


----------



## Chief Zackrai

yeah, I was gonna say, her name is serenity...


----------



## M&F

If I translated right, Serenity says the following:

"FUKYOU"
"COWARD"
(directed at Jack Noir)
"PLEASE"
"HELPHIM"
(likely referring to WV)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

actually the first one says

 You suck


----------



## Byrus

I actually really like the rage hoodie. I'm not normally a fan of purple, but this one looks almost blueish, so it's all good. Medium is sold out though, bleh. Gonna have to wait a bit!

I'm not keen on the hero of blood design though. (why do I imagine you'd get a lot of "time of the month" jokes if you wore that)


----------



## M&F

Byrus said:


> (why do I imagine you'd get a lot of "time of the month" jokes if you wore that)


Nevermind that -- imagine the amount of non-conoisseurs that would mistake it for a reference to wrist-slitting.


----------



## Zero Moment

>Time of the month jokes

wut?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

you'll learn when you're older.


----------



## wolftamer9

I'd just like to say that 
A. This forum is the main reason I discovered Homestuck, and
B. Homestuck is the mains reason I haven't been posting in this forum.


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh god, new update is HILARIOUS


And I have so many fic recs, you don't even know. If anyone asks, I'll post them here.

EDIT:





YES

EDIT2: YOU DON'T KNOW HOW ANGRY I AM RIGHT NOW >:E


----------



## Byrus

catching up on the days I missed oh wow

Holy shit, he nearly took Karkat's head off with that thing. I believe this sequence of events needs to be compiled into one animation, and luckily enough, tumblr is happy to comply!

If Kanaya hadn't been confirmed for lesbian, I would have thought Hussie was hinting at a kismesis relationship between her and Gamzee. Between the ball bashing and this clown hunting thing, she certainly seem to have it out for him.


----------



## Spatz

NOODLY ARMS!!!

In other news, I'm finding Karkat's imagination quite disturbing....

EDIT:

 YOU THERE, MISS PLEASE SAVE MY FREIND!


----------



## RosesBones

TH3 UPD4T3S T4ST3 D3L1C1OUS W1TH SO M4NY D1FF3R3NT FL4VORS


Ahem. Aside from that... I am getting a Hero of Space hoodie for Christmas! They're out of stock at the moment, of course, but hopefully soon there will be more.


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, the hoodies seem to sell out real fast... I managed to nab a hero of rage shirt, so I think I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## Littlestream

So. I've been hoarding money, and now I want to buy some god tier shirts. I think I have enough money for two, maybe three (actually I could probably even buy FOUR if I wasn't planning on buying the calendar when it's back in stock). I've already decided I want the hero of mind shirt, but I just can't decide which other(s). Any suggestions?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Get the doom one! And maybe the rage one if you're into purple? If not, then I would say time all the way. One cannot really go wrong with breath or light, either. But I definitely say doom.


----------



## RK-9

Byrus said:


> catching up on the days I missed oh wow
> 
> Holy shit, he nearly took Karkat's head off with that thing. I believe this sequence of events needs to be compiled into one animation, and luckily enough, tumblr is happy to comply!
> 
> If Kanaya hadn't been confirmed for lesbian, I would have thought Hussie was hinting at a kismesis relationship between her and Gamzee. Between the ball bashing and this clown hunting thing, she certainly seem to have it out for him.


trolls no have gender


----------



## Chief Zackrai

RK-9 said:


> trolls no have gender


Wherever did you get this idea? True, in troll society gender is more subjective, but there's no way you can convince me that Equius is a lady and Feferi is a dude. They use pronouns, too! Trolls definitely have genders. Troll romance doesn't recognize genders, because trolls don't technically _mate_ persay and therefore any two members of the same gender could create an offspring, but I don't see where you came up with that idea.


----------



## Byrus

RK-9 said:


> trolls no have gender


 No, it's sexuality they don't have a concept of, not gender, which was why Karkat was confused when John told him he wasn't a homosexual. But Hussie mentioned on his forumspring that Kanaya is a lesbian by human standards, as she's only into girls. The trolls don't have a word for it though, so they would probably just consider it a fetish.


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh my fucking god guys, you can't not read this. Mild spoilers for Skyward Sword. Side effects may include licking your elbow, mild electrocution, and death by asphyxiation.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Oh my fucking god guys, you can't not read this. Mild spoilers for Skyward Sword. Side effects may include licking your elbow, mild electrocution, and death by asphyxiation.


That was glorious.


----------



## Zero Moment

And it's a chaptered fic, too.

Officially my favorite fic.


----------



## Superbird

that was fucking amazing. that was a MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLe, BrO.


----------



## Zero Moment

oh noooooooo not again


----------



## ....

:(


----------



## Zero Moment

I must admit, Post-Scratch Jack Noir is pretty badass. Taking out a whole kingdom without a Queen's Ring and such.


----------



## Byrus

Well, it didn't take long for that session to go to shit. Jane's dream self is definitely dead, so hopefully she didn't die from that mail explosion too... Maybe she'll pull a Vriska, and come out of it with one arm and one eye.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hopefully it just threw her back.


----------



## ....

> Jane: Do the lifey thing???


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Mawile said:


> > Jane: Do the lifey thing???


That's pesicely what I was thinking.


----------



## Dragon

You know how Jake’s bed was a quest bed? And his dream-self is dead, yes. Since he would have had to be sleeping to be on Prospit even if he didn’t wake up there yet, does that mean he died on his quest bed already and will god tier as soon as he starts playing SBURB or what???

I mean, people are supposed to reach the top of their echeladders before GTing but Rose and Jade don’t seem to have done that and they’re god tier. so idk, but cool!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

GUYS GUYS GUYS.

Did anyone else notice the symbol for life is a sideways and slightly stylized version of the breath symbol? Because I just did and it blew my mind. Well played, Andrew Hussie, well played


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Windyragon said:


> I mean, people are supposed to reach the top of their echeladders before GTing but Rose and Jade don’t seem to have done that and they’re god tier. so idk, but cool!


Jade was completing the game objectives for weeks of her own personal time and even successfully bred a Slick; she probably made it to the top. Rose is more objectionable, but it's possible that all the combat she did was enough to raise her too.


----------



## Zero Moment

Guys, top of the echeladder has nothing to do with God Tiering. All you have to do is die on your Quest Bed.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Guys, top of the echeladder has nothing to do with God Tiering. All you have to do is die on your Quest Bed.


Actually it is one of the requirements, because the god tiers are levels above levels, so it wouldn't make sense to send someone on like, the third rung of their echeladder to godhood, because they haven't earned it.

Also, if you go with the ladder metaphor, you must climb the entireity of a ladder to go above it, but.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> Actually it is one of the requirements, because the god tiers are levels above levels, so it wouldn't make sense to send someone on like, the third rung of their echeladder to godhood, because they haven't earned it.
> 
> Also, if you go with the ladder metaphor, you must climb the entireity of a ladder to go above it, but.


Where is it stated that it is a requirement?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I wanna say Terezi said it to Dave once or twice.

And also Andrew may have announced it.

Lemme check the wiki and get back

EDIT:  A quick search on the wiki says that it is probable, because at least three of the people who are god tier are at the top, and it is entirely likely that Aradia, Dave, and Rose are as well.

And I'm too lazy to look through dave and terezi's logs right now, but I definitely recall her saying something about it to dave.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dat new album.

*Waits patiently for it to be uploaded to Youtube*


----------



## ....

Is that a First Guardian _cat_?


----------



## Zero Moment

OH MY GOD IT'S A KITTEH OMGOMGOMG SOOOO CUUUUTE


----------



## Littlestream

Jane's alive and Alpha! Earth's First Guardian is a cat. Awesome.  

And the new album's pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Zero Moment

Most of the people at MSPA Forums were talking about how dogs were loyal ect. while cats were aloof bastards who don't give a shit about anything.

I'm glad Hussie mentioned the lack of generosity when it comes to cats and shit. They horde the shit up like two-year-olds and don't give it to nobody.


----------



## ShinyEevee

Can I join~?


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh my fucking god guys I'm dying over here

There's like no way this can't be canon


----------



## Spatz

That was quite amusing. I hate that I found it amusing...but hey, bonding for assholes, give them beer and a few things, lock em in a room, and hope they don't try to kill each other...lol


----------



## Zero Moment

I really want to play that game someday :P


----------



## Superbird

...guys?

<gustyGumshoe's computer exploded>


----------



## ....

...the G-Cat is in a tree. _With a couch._


----------



## Superbird

The G-cat is just as epic as Bequerel or however it was spelled.


----------



## ....

Becquerel, actually.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Is anyone else having troubles connecting to pesterchum? >:S


----------



## ....

...no.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

hmmmm....

it's not letting me...


----------



## Spatz

Well, Ro is Roxy Lalonde

Anyone else here not surprised?


----------



## M&F

Calling it: the other Strider is likely named Dick.

I feel it a little obvious, even.

Also, it's been made rather clear, even before the intro, that Roxy is a hero of Void. Any guesses on the first half of the title?


----------



## Spatz

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Calling it: the other Strider is likely named Dick.
> 
> I feel it a little obvious, even.
> 
> Also, it's been made rather clear, even before the intro, that Roxy is a hero of Void. Any guesses on the first half of the title?


I call the other being Dirk

Also in the description theres a well enough hint that she's the  rogue of void


----------



## Zero Moment

HUUSSSSIIIIIIEEEEE

And so, the pattern was broken.
Damn it.


And TCoD failed to post my earlier post before flipping the fuck out.

2X Damnit Combob!


----------



## ....

Dirk has a SORD..... and an Unreal Air in his room.


----------



## Byrus

jesus christ what the fuck kind of things does that boy watch


----------



## Spatz

I CALLED IT! HA!

In other news. SORD!


----------



## ....

Byrus said:


> jesus christ what the fuck kind of things does that boy watch


My Little Pony, apparently.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I believe, ironically enough to quote RK-9 from a mafia game, that Dirk is Brotally the Prince of Heart

He may also or perhaps may not be a brony. Just guessing from the Rainbow Dash pisctures.


----------



## Zero Moment

I believe you mean SORD.....


I raged so hard when I found out that Dirk wasn't going to be the Mage of Rage.

The only Class for him that I could think of is Prince, because ROYALTY is mentioned.

EDIT: damn ninjas


----------



## M&F

Looks like my Mind prediction was wrong.

But then, it seems that a non-prediction of mine was actuall right, as shown in the link Chief Zackrai posted. Then again, Dirk is not in the slightest close to the Prince of Heart that appeared in that mafia game.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I suddenly want Dave to be Colonel Sassacre. I think that definitely needs to be a thing.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> I suddenly want Dave to be Colonel Sassacre. I think that definitely needs to be a thing.


Haha no

Sassacre was killed by Grandpa as a babby.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

don't care.

Besides, this is the scratchverse. We know nothing of the Colonel's fate in this version of reality.


----------



## Zero Moment

Well, we know that he's Poppop's adoptive father.


----------



## Nelauk

roxy is an awesome name! but dirk...uh, i guess it's decent.


----------



## Zero Moment

It's better than Dick, I guess.

And a dirk is a dagger, so that's pretty awesome.


----------



## M&F

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> It's better than Dick, I guess.
> 
> And a dirk is a dagger, so that's pretty awesome.


Specially considering that Dirk, if we're going by what we know of Bro, wields swords.

Daggers aren't swords, of course, but the resemblance is undeniable.


----------



## Littlestream

I like both those names a lot! I didn't expect either of them at all, but I didn't really think about it that much either.

Also, I might be able to get my choir to sing Song of Skaia (if I can get sheet music somehow)! And if we do I'll make sure to have someone videotape it :D


----------



## Zapi

For some reason, I find the name "Dirk" hilarious. Dunno why. It sounds a little  like "derp", I guess.

Also, I totally half-predicted that he would be the Hero of Heart. _Half_-predicted because I thought it would either be that or Doom. It was sort of a random prediction, but hey.


----------



## ....

Karkat got the tiger??


----------



## Dragon

Also a good deal of characters are alive? Was that hero of Void shenanigans whoa, Roxy.

I really like the background music in that flash, though!


----------



## Stormecho

Even in Deeeeeath. I was hoping that'd be used in a flash! And very confusing, very awesome... I had to rewatch it twice just to get an idea of what was going on. And also because SO MANY SHENANIGANS.

And because, you know, the song is awesome.


----------



## Negrek

Stormecho said:


> Even in Deeeeeath. I was hoping that'd be used in a flash! And very confusing, very awesome... I had to rewatch it twice just to get an idea of what was going on. And also because SO MANY SHENANIGANS.
> 
> And because, you know, the song is awesome.


Man, I thought I was the only one who was a big fan of that song! Very pleased to hear it used in a flash, even though my favorite part of it wasn't there.

@Windyragon: No, those characters are almost all dead; Roxy travels through various dream bubbles. Karkat apparently gets to god tier and then dies; the other ones are already dead. Rose is alive; she doesn't have the dead eyes.


----------



## Littlestream

I figure that must be a doomed timeline Karkat, actually. 

And yes, Even in Death is amazing.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dirk canon confirmed as gay????????


And alpha Rose and Dave are dead?

Damn, that means that all of the post-Scratch beta kids are dead.
They will never meet themselves :o(


----------



## Negrek

Rose at least isn't dead; she didn't have dead-eyes in the bubble. It's impossible to tell with Dave, due to his shades, but I doubt he's dead. Recall that Aradia and Vriska were able to visit dream bubbles after going god-tier; that's probably what's up here.


----------



## Zero Moment

Negrek said:


> Rose at least isn't dead; she didn't have dead-eyes in the bubble. It's impossible to tell with Dave, due to his shades, but I doubt he's dead. Recall that Aradia and Vriska were able to visit dream bubbles after going god-tier; that's probably what's up here.


I said alpha Rose and Dave, not beta Rose and Dave.


----------



## Zhorken

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Dirk canon confirmed as gay????????
> 
> 
> And alpha Rose and Dave are dead?
> 
> Damn, that means that all of the post-Scratch beta kids are dead.
> They will never meet themselves :o(


I get the impression that the Condesce's influence on this version of Earth means that they mostly have the trolls' outlook on sexuality, so gayness isn't really "a thing" anymore.  I guess he might have a Kanaya-esque preference going on but who knows.


----------



## Negrek

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I said alpha Rose and Dave, not beta Rose and Dave.


And I was talking about alpha Rose and Dave. You said "Alpha Rose and Dave are dead?", and I said, "No."


----------



## Zero Moment

Negrek said:


> And I was talking about alpha Rose and Dave. You said "Alpha Rose and Dave are dead?", and I said, "No."


Roxy just stated that at least Rose is dead, and Dirk insinuated that Dave is dead.


----------



## Negrek

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Roxy just stated that at least Rose is dead, and Dirk insinuated that Dave is dead.


Ah, I thought you were talking about pre-scratch!Rose and Dave, not the scratch!guardians.


----------



## Zero Moment

Negrek said:


> Ah, I thought you were talking about pre-scratch!Rose and Dave, not the scratch!guardians.


Yeah, alpha and beta are used to refer to the version of SBURB in that universe.

So, alpha Rose would be Mom Rose, alpha John would be Poppop, ect.


----------



## M&F

Silly U-person, always so spoilery.

First of all, there was that tugboat regarding mythological roles. Most of it seems to fit Homestuck Mafia 4, too, although you'd have to stretch it a little with the Rogue stuff.

Also, looks like the Condesence killed Roxy's mom. Makes her paranoia more justified, I surmise.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I must say that it is quite possibly the most adorable thing I have yet seen when UU and Roxy talk.


----------



## Zhorken

Spoiler: > Be Dirk.



]Dirk has a Rainbow Dash poster.

Also... the shadow manipulating Cal is the size of Dirk, so it's probably not Bro-Dave, but it's obviously not Dirk.  And also it only ever goes _to_ Cal, we never see it moving away, though I'm not sure if that's supposed to be significant or not.

Either way this Cal is ten times as unnerving as the last one.  This universe doesn't seem any better; it just seems like it's moving forward much more efficiently on the road to everything falling apart.


----------



## Zero Moment

Zhorken said:


> Spoiler: > Be Dirk.
> 
> 
> 
> ]Dirk has a Rainbow Dash poster.
> 
> Also... the shadow manipulating Cal is the size of Dirk, so it's probably not Bro-Dave, but it's obviously not Dirk.  And also it only ever goes _to_ Cal, we never see it moving away, though I'm not sure if that's supposed to be significant or not.


Two posters, actually

If you look close, you can see that Dirk is completely still in that panel.
Except when the flashsteps are out. He's known to be a superior flashstepper, and maybe the only one better than him is alpha Dave (or possibly beta Dave, if SBURB made him faster)


----------



## Byrus

I'm really really hoping the whole Bro being a brony thing just stops with the posters and doesn't become a running gag. I'm tired of seeing MLP all over the place. I try to avoid things I don't like, but it's become almost unavoidable lately and I've been ad-blocking so many obnoxious avs and sigs on other forums I frequent. >_<

I haven't really been keeping up with the updates lately, the new kids just aren't really growing on me. Roxy is really the only one I'm interested in at the minute. I'm hoping the story picks up the pace soon.

By the way, did anyone see the donation sketches Hussie posted on his tumblr? I liked the JohnxVriska sketch, and the one where they met Nic Cage. The God tier Gamzee was... um, something. I thought the style looked a bit awkward though. It looked like a mix between hero mode and their sprite forms, and the lack of necks was kinda jarring. The Lord English sketch was probably the best drawn one.


----------



## M&F

Byrus said:


> I'm really really hoping the whole Bro being a brony thing just stops with the posters and doesn't become a running gag. I'm tired of seeing MLP all over the place. I try to avoid things I don't like, but it's become almost unavoidable lately and I've been ad-blocking so many obnoxious avs and sigs on other forums I frequent. >_<


If Hussie does run with that, I'm assuming it'll be the same way he runs with anything else -- so completely ridiculous, it's original.


----------



## Superbird

Is anyone else liking Dirk more and more with each panel? I do.


----------



## Zhorken

Eh, Dirk's easily my least favourite of the new kids.  And yeah, I was kinda hoping they'd leave it at a single Dash posted in the background, but oh well.


----------



## Zero Moment

Superbird said:


> Is anyone else liking Dirk more and more with each panel? I do.


Yes.
Dirk and Roxy are the best of the alpha kids.


----------



## Spatz

Agreeing with above posts, they seem much more...fun? In comparison to old speak english and classic speak crocker...


----------



## RosesBones

I think I enjoy Dirk the most of the four, although Roxy is a close second. I like Jane and Jake, but they get kind of... grating after a while.

Although to be honest, I am missing all of the original kids and the trolls an awful lot. :(


----------



## Zero Moment

I can has diabetes?

This just makes me want to slit my wrists and watch the rainbows pour from my veins
MoThErFuCkInG MiRaClEs mAn


----------



## ....

HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND


----------



## Zero Moment

Mawile said:


> HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND


How did

How did you find this piece of shit awesome?


----------



## Monoking

I think this is the first time I've ever posted here. Odd. 



Mawile said:


> HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND


...I don't understand how that works.
:p
I'm so dumb.


----------



## ....

oh yeah this too


----------



## Zero Moment

Mawile said:


> oh yeah this too


Haha, massive foreshadowing.


----------



## ....

guys am I homestuck enough yet???


----------



## Zero Moment

Mawile said:


> guys am I homestuck enough yet???


Nope. Chuck Testa.


In other words, Gamzee advertizes Faygo in Japan????????


----------



## Superbird

Mawile said:


> HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND


Is it particularly bad that I know exactly how that works. Probably not.


Mawile said:


> oh yeah this too


Dave is so adorable when it all comes down to it.


Legendaryseeker99 said:


> In other words, Gamzee advertizes Faygo in Japan????????


what did i just watch

thats pretty awesome


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> In other words, Gamzee advertizes Faygo in Japan????????


Um, I'm not sure how I sat through that. I liked the bucket Karkat thing, and I was a little disturbed by the jumpsuit kanaya/vriska/sollux/aradia.

Also: STRONG squeeze.

Also also: crossdressing eridan. I lol'd.


----------



## Zapi

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> In other words, Gamzee advertizes Faygo in Japan????????


is it sad that I'd already seen that video before you posted it here?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Is it sad that that's the thing that made me realize that Vriska looks like a pirate with her lens?

And that's kind of the point of her character?


----------



## M&F

Holy shit UU's fanart. I spent like a whole minute laughing incessantly at it. I guess extremely silly yet totally canon below-waist gear is a trait shared between the Prince and Bard classes. Also, I wonder what it'll be like when/if we get to see UU's fanfiction, whole bloody lot of smidgens of troll romance and everything.

Also, it never ceases to amaze me the extent to which all the new info regarding mythological roles continues to fit Homestuck Mafia 4, at least tangentially.


----------



## Littlestream

UU is amazing and her(?) fanart is wonderful and hilarious. Also we almost know what she(?) looks like (if hands and horns count as almost) :D


----------



## Superbird

I hope we get 'Be uranianUmbra' soon.


----------



## Zero Moment

Superbird said:


> I hope we get 'Be uranianUmbra' soon.


Oh hell yes.


----------



## bobandbill

Oh hey I also like Homestuck and so wish to join. =D

And heck yes, I would like to see that too. She seems quite the interesting character. Dirk is a pretty interesting character too though and probably my favourite of the 'new' kids atm.


----------



## RosesBones

I like Dirk, because he appears to be both funny and quite possibly the most sensible of the new humans.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Roxy is my favorite of the new kids. She's the cutest of the female kids and her drunkeness is hilarious.


----------



## Littlestream

The new flash has just crushed any chance of the possibility of Dirk having ever not been my favorite of the new kids.


----------



## Zero Moment

Holy fucking shit

He actually used a song from the Strife! album

And I had to watch it through Drillgorg's reaction video, because Wii.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Awww yeah Time on My Side.

Anyway, since when was the batterwitch queen of Derse?
 I mean like, when was that announced? I don't recall.


----------



## Byrus

New headcannon: Jake doesn't actually have eyes, so he stuck some little dots on his glasses to make up for it. Dirk is an insensitive prick.

Seriously though, sometimes the minimal features on HS chars can be a little jarring.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> Anyway, since when was the batterwitch queen of Derse?
> I mean like, when was that announced? I don't recall.


Just right now.
It's been implied that she has had a hand in things, but it's just been revealed how deep it goes.


----------



## bobandbill

I was quite amused by the glasses gag. Also multiple thumbs down.

Quite the entertaining update, that and also hurrah for one of my favourite songs being used (but then nearly everything from the Strife album qualifies as that for myself)


----------



## Mai

Dirk is slowly passing Roxy as my new favorite kid. 

Anyway, she's not only the Batterwitch, right? She's Feferi's ancestor! I always wished we saw more of Feferi, so, this is interesting.


----------



## Byrus

> > Castor Troy's apprentice


Oh hell yes. Face/off is an awesome movie and Castor Troy is my favourite Cage character.







I feel pretty indifferent to Dirk to be honest. I honestly think he's one of those characters that I would have preferred stay silent. Badass or not, he just strikes me as obnoxious and bland.


----------



## M&F

Looks like Jane is getting friendzoned.

I find it a bit sad, even.


----------



## Tailsy

rolling my eyes at your terminology, but w/e

Jane :( baby! she's so cute, I love her facial expressions. I think Roxy's my favourite alpha kid though. Jake's kind of boring (although he's more interesting in his last couple pesterlogs) and idk Dirk is sort of alarmingly weird.


----------



## bobandbill

By herself on top of it! That said I will agree that I also like her facial expressions. =p


----------



## Zero Moment

Haha Jane is drowning in de Nile. /badpun

Her face is even more expression-y than Karkat's!


----------



## Byrus

Yeah OK.... I'm getting really tired of all this high school drama here. I'd probably be more interested if Hussie had spent more time actually _developing_ these characters before zooming right into the deep end with their relationships, but as it is, just. No. 

I don't know why he's so intent on pandering to the shippers, but he's really letting it get in the way of good storytelling. The plot of this act has been bogged down a lot by this.

Also, this line really rubbed me up the wrong way:



> I mean by saying we would be a good match only if he was a girl.
> GT: Like is that last condition there really all THAT important?


Uh, yeah? The gender of one's partner is important to a lot of people, because not everyone is bisexual. I've been seeing this whole "twoo luv surpasses gender!" shit a lot around tumblr lately, and it bothers me that I'm seeing it here. I think Hussie is spending too much time around his fanbase. 

Ergh, sorry for the rant. I've really been trying to enjoy this act, but it's just not working. I think I'm gonna tune out for a month or two. A break might reignite my interest.


----------



## Negrek

Yeah, I know what you mean. In a way, this act seems to be mirroring the veeery beginning of the comic, which is kind of appropriate, but at the same time I think it's been pretty universally agreed that the whole lot of nothing that happened for the first couple hundred pages there was the nadir of the comic. There has at least been a bit more plot-relevant stuff, what with the murders of the kids' dreamselves, but truly I have no fucks to give about who wants to make out with whom at this point. =/

It looks like Jane is about to start playing the game, though, so I have high hopes that we'll get to some more interesting material soon.


----------



## Automata heart

um. hi, i just got into this a few weeks/months ago, and as i'm cosplaying rose in like just over a month i thought screw it, i'm getting in on this.


----------



## bobandbill

> It looks like Jane is about to start playing the game, though, so I have high hopes that we'll get to some more interesting material soon.


This. It has been dragging out for a while with this whole romance stuff that has become quickly predictable. Hopefully stuff will happen soon! (Well, as long as she doesn't get herself stabbed. Again.)


----------



## Zero Moment

I sure do hope that Strider is on his way to Prospit right now!

Or a random bamf Prospitan arrives. Whatever.


----------



## Tailsy

I dunno, I *like* watching the kids dick around and interact with each other like normal-ish kids, whether they're alpha or beta. I don't get all the hate around Act One 8( I thought it was fun.

But then I skipped about 75% of Act 5.2 so maybe I'm not the best judge.


----------



## Spatz

Dream-Jane best not go the same way as Dream-Jake, I want the game to start now, so that I can see the alchemy state, my favorite part of the beta kids' intro, and I want to know who was in Jake's dream.


----------



## Zapi

I think I sort of agree with neg here. The alpha kids are sort of interesting and I don't mind watching them messing around _that_ much (although I really miss the beta kids :c ), but I hope someone starts playing the game soon so _something_ a bit more interesting will happen.

I think my favorite alpha kid is Roxy at this point, but I dunno. I like them all just about equally.

(please excuse me if I got alpha and beta mixed up, this shit is confusing okay :| )


----------



## Spatz

Roxy is clearly the best, a perpetually tipsy intellectual flirt. What's not to love about such a character personality.

And then I wonder, is she Peter Griffen-ing when she's drunk, i.e. Capable of doing a single task better when drunk then sober.


----------



## M&F

Twilight Sparkle said:


> rolling my eyes at your terminology, but w/e


It was more than anything else a quicker way of putting it.

Anyways, Hussie stated in a Tumblr question response that seeing the alpha kids dick around now is kind of frustrating sometimes because we're the readers who are all caught up and waiting for the next updates. A theorical future archive binger would still be on a Cascade high by the point we're at. So yes, sitting Homestuck out is probably for the best at this point if you're not enjoying it -- it'll all look a lot less like a waste of time if instead of wasting days it wastes less than minutes.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hahaha, that is amazing.

So I'm guessing that the Queens are taking over the role of the Kings as well in this Session?


----------



## Spatz

Hurray, White Queen to the rescue!


----------



## Zapi

Yessss :D go WQ!


----------



## Byrus

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> It was more than anything else a quicker way of putting it.
> 
> Anyways, Hussie stated in a Tumblr question response that seeing the alpha kids dick around now is kind of frustrating sometimes because we're the readers who are all caught up and waiting for the next updates. A theorical future archive binger would still be on a Cascade high by the point we're at. So yes, sitting Homestuck out is probably for the best at this point if you're not enjoying it -- it'll all look a lot less like a waste of time if instead of wasting days it wastes less than minutes.


 Yeah, gonna have to disagree with him there. (That's a disappointingly bad excuse to be honest) The problem is in the narrative here. If it was good, then we'd be having fun watching the kids dick around. It's not a mark of good storytelling if people are getting bored of it purely because they're all caught up. I don't feel like I'm reading Homestuck, I feel like I'm reading a bad Homestuck fanfic. As I said, there's just been too little focus on character development and too much focus on relationship drama. There wasn't any of this in act one, we were allowed to get familiar with the characters before any shipping came in. For all the hate it gets, I do think Act one did a great job of building up the characters and the storyline, even if here was a bit too much info dumping here and there. Also, Dave's reaction to the meteors is one of his funniest lines in the story. 

My main problem is that Hussie has a bad habit of "trolling" for reactions from his readers, and I think it really interferes with the storytelling. His post on tumblr about the kid's races and that careful post about pronouns indicates that he is very aware of hot button issues in the fandom.

Also whoops, if he's answering questions again, then I suppose I should bookmark his tumblr or something. I unfollowed him after the race drama because it was pretty cringeworthy.

(I only criticize because I care, really!)


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> As I said, there's just been too little focus on character development and too much focus on relationship drama.


Since when were these not the same thing? :P


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Character development deals with personalities and backstory, whereas relationship drama is just relationship drama.


----------



## PK

Yeah, basically going to have to agree with everyone here who's saying this act is really dragging it's feet with this relationship bullshit, especially the part about diving headfirst into relationship drama. I don't actually _care_ about any of these kids. It really feels like this whole act exists purely for the purpose of extending the story even further after it actually made some serious progress in Cascade, which is a shame.

tl;dr _why does this act exist_

(I am fully aware that, knowing Hussie, there will probably be some huge revelation that will make everything that's happened up to this point critically important, but... _still_, man)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

does anybody know how to invite to a memo in pesterchum?

I'm having the hardest time


----------



## Zero Moment

Hmmm...... Maybe you can try right-clicking on their name?

This reminds me that I haven't been on PC in a few days. Better get back to it!

EDIT!!!: Figured it out. Right-click the header in the memo


----------



## bobandbill

Okay uh

that update was confusing the first time seeing it. Still kinda unsure on many things so to illustrate that confusion part of a msn convo between a friend and myself on it while watching.

Not too found of the music in this one personally. *shrug*


----------



## Zero Moment

Jane: Enter WOOOOOOooo

I'm on my Wii τ_τ


----------



## Superbird

WHAT THE 

okay wow.

Now what I'm interested in is whether we're going to get insight on the trolls' ancestors, seeing as how Feferi's ancestor just took over the Earth...


----------



## ....

Looks like dead Eridan and Feferi both got the tiger!! Also, is Feferi doing the lifey thing to WV? And I love Eridan's wings.


----------



## Zero Moment

The dreambubbles are more fucked up than I thought 0_0


----------



## bobandbill

To say the least.

I found this image funny in regards to that btw.


----------



## Littlestream

I do not like these recent updates. But whatever. If it comes to it, I will go down with this ship!


----------



## Zero Moment

Hahaha, seems like Dave has rubbed off on Rose in the year they've been on the meteor.



Littlestream said:


> I do not like these recent updates.


But would you like these recent updates on a boat?
Would you like them with a goat?
Would you like them in the rain?
Would you like them on a train?
In the dark? In a tree? In a car?
Would you like these recent updates in a box?
Would you like them with a fox?
Would you like them in a house?
Would you like them with a mouse?
Would you like these recent updates here or there?

You do not like them.
So you say.
Try them! Try them!
And you may.


How did this association even happen 0_0


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> How did this association even happen 0_0


Did it happen because of this?


----------



## Littlestream

Pfffffffft XD That saved me from being suffocated by the boringness of my homework, so thank you.

But anyway, it's mostly because I can handle the alpha kids being all relationship angst, but when the alpha kids or trolls started to get in on the shenanigans too it began to annoy me a bit. I deal with enough of this in school XD

Also it does not help that it's one part of my Homestuck OTP angsting about the other part of my Homestuck OTP. and I'm not going to talk about shipping any further, for fear of angering someone. I respect all ships, even if I do not like them!

But seeing them is still nice! I hope we get a peek at what John and Jade are up to too!


----------



## Zero Moment

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Did it happen because of this?


Noooo??

Don't really browse tumblr.


----------



## Byrus

I'm glad for the intermission. 



Littlestream said:


> But anyway, it's mostly because I can handle the alpha kids being all relationship angst, but when the alpha kids or trolls started to get in on the shenanigans too it began to annoy me a bit. I deal with enough of this in school XD
> 
> Also it does not help that it's one part of my Homestuck OTP angsting about the other part of my Homestuck OTP. and I'm not going to talk about shipping any further, for fear of angering someone. I respect all ships, even if I do not like them!


I'm reasonably sure nobody here takes shipping _that_ seriously! So go ahead. I will admit that I found Terezi and Karkat's interactions excruciatingly dull though, so I'd be pleased if they didn't get together. I may be biased however, as I dislike Karkat quite a bit and think that Terezi is a much better character than him. I did think Terezi and Dave's pesterlogs were some of the funniest parts in the comic, so more of their shenanigans are fine with me. Can't really see them lasting though. Troll/human relationships in general seem like a bad idea.   

Also... why has Kanaya got such a grudge against Gamzee? Weird. I know where Gamzee is though.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Noooo??
> 
> Don't really browse tumblr.


 _noooo come to the dark side we have ridiculous gifs_


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> _noooo come to the dark side we have ridiculous gifs_


Well I mean
I go on the Ask___ ones

But the MSPA Forums and AO3 sate all my other HS-related needs


----------



## Jason-Kun

No protoptyping in this session. :(


----------



## sovram

Haha, I actually rather like Karkat. He reminds me of a much more irate version of myself. Anyway, I rather liked the most recent postings, especially the bit where Dave just mumbles to himself at the alien coffee machine. Heheh. 

Also, please consider me for membership! :>

(ALSO WHAT, someone hacked together a Pesterchum client? Oh god I want it. I hope you'll don't mind but I've added you all to my chumroll or whatever teeheeheehee)


----------



## Stormecho

Pffft, I've been using Pesterchum for like a month now. ...Mostly for RP because I am lame like that, but shhhh. It's a pretty fun messenger client, what with the quirks and time travel memos.


----------



## Byrus

> DAVE: i dunno if im ready to process the ramifications of this bullshit


quote of the year right there


----------



## sovram

Byrus said:


> quote of the year right there


I wish I could somehow "like" your post ...

Oh wait I guess I could do the normal thing and vocally approve. I nearly lost it whenever I read that line in the Diagloglog.


----------



## Zhorken

I dunno, my vote's on "DAVE: ill be the ambassador to your mom / DAVE: and no that wasnt actually meant as the sick burn it sounded like".  With the "choice babe in the pyjamas" thing as a close second.

I'm absolutely loving this whole domestic episode though.  Dave being a dork is _awesome_ I mean I giggled like a moron when he mentioned his involvement in Can Town.  To be honest I didn't really give a fuck about him when he had his ironic coolkid façade in full gear but now that he's slipping out of it I'm loving him.


----------



## Tailsy

I thought the point of Dave was simply that he *thought* he was cool? I mean, even in Act 1 none of the other beta kids act like he's cool at all, which is why he's hilarious. I'm pretty sure Jade calls him out on it early on?? IDK!

Dave being a dork is never not hilarious, though.


----------



## Byrus

I agree, that's mostly why he's my favourite kid. 

I know Rose is supposed to be winking in that latest panel, but due to the static nature of their sprites (and lack of detail), it just looks like her eye is messed up. It's kinda awkward. Sometimes the artstyle of Homestuck does bother me a bit. I should probably stop looking at pretty fanart so much.

On an unrelated note, I refound that random land generator posted ages ago and I can't stop help

Still can't really settle on one either, hrmm. Apart from the land of irradiation and hallucinations; that's just perfect. "King of soul" was an amusing result though.


----------



## Zhorken

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I thought the point of Dave was simply that he *thought* he was cool? I mean, even in Act 1 none of the other beta kids act like he's cool at all, which is why he's hilarious. I'm pretty sure Jade calls him out on it early on?? IDK!


Well yeah hence "façade" but his inner dorkery didn't show through enough. :(  Or maybe I just read too quickly during my archive binge.  EITHER WAY I never realized how great Dave is and it's a shame!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

One of my personal favorites from the generator is The Land of Butterflies and Hats. Imagine, rolling grassy hills with giant hat mountains, as well as normal sized hats just kinda lying around everywhere. The butterflies wear hats, too. And they're friggin _everywhere_ as well.

I love this fandom sometimes. I always like it, but sometimes I love it.


----------



## Superbird

I can't be the only one who gets the reference to Earthbound / Mother 3 with that coffee machine thing. 



> And on the Random Land Generator subject -- just got the most ironic thing ever.
> 
> Land of Tranquility and *Descent*
> 
> Sylph of *Peace*
> 
> Your interests include *Warfare *and Engineering.
> 
> You wield the *riflekind* specibus and have combined your *Shotgun *with your *Empty Magazine* and Car Engine to create your awesome weapon.
> 
> Your chumHandle is directory*Hunter*.
> 
> The consorts of your land are eccentric violet crocodiles who like *pranks*.


wow.


----------



## Littlestream

Ooh! That thing's fun! I saw it then forgot about it a while ago.

I got the Land of Mountains and Rebirth, which sounds awesome even though the mountains don't really seem to have to do with anything. And apparently my consorts are lazy beige kangaroos who like friendship...?

Dave acting like this is really making me happy, and more glad for the intermission. Dave has always been one of my favorite kids, but I like him much more now that he isn't really bothering with the cool kid stuff too much! He's kinda adorkable :)




Byrus said:


> I'm glad for the intermission.
> 
> I'm reasonably sure nobody here takes shipping _that_ seriously! So go ahead. I will admit that I found Terezi and Karkat's interactions excruciatingly dull though, so I'd be pleased if they didn't get together. I may be biased however, as I dislike Karkat quite a bit and think that Terezi is a much better character than him. I did think Terezi and Dave's pesterlogs were some of the funniest parts in the comic, so more of their shenanigans are fine with me. Can't really see them lasting though. Troll/human relationships in general seem like a bad idea.


I can see what you mean! I actually did find Terezi and Dave's pesterlogs hilarious, just not really in a shippy way for some reason. I also like Karkat a lot, partly because he's kind of like me when I'm in a bad mood, and partly because it's kind of funny watching him freak out XD Though Terezi has always been my favorite for her... eccentricities, shall we call them? I tend to ship my favorites for some unknown reason, so that may factor into it. That, and their conversations actually seemed kind of peaceful to me, compared to everything else, which really is quite comforting!

Actually I just have made it a habit not to talk about shipping anywhere, just in case. Unless people have made it pretty clear that they don't care. 

Which they probably have, I'm just really forgetful.

Oh god I just realised a large amount of this post is me analyzing why I ship things.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hahahahahah oh god

CAN'T
BREEEEEATHE

Entrenched in this bullshit like it's 'Nam or something


----------



## M&F

The best part was when Dave made it clear that it was not going to stop at one page.

Just how long is the dick ouija going to go on?


----------



## Negrek

I gotta say, I didn't realize how much I missed Dave until he showed up again.

It is a bizarre contrast that I found the relationship nonsense of 6-2 tedious, but so far I think this intermission just hilarious.


----------



## Spatz

I'm half anticipating some disturbing make-out scene between the Knights. Please oh god DO NOT let that happen, tht is a sick and unhelpful thought and I wish to purge it from existance...


----------



## Zero Moment

Yes yes Knightshipping

Dave <3< Karkitty is best ship


----------



## Zapi

I really, _really_ love Dave and Karkat's interactions. I don't ship them or anything, but they are just so freaking _hilarious_ together.


----------



## RosesBones

Kanaya: Mediate. Be the auspistice.


----------



## M&F

Dave just suplexed Karkat off his cape and into the table.

If he was anything less than the awesomest character in this comic on anybody's list, it is now undeniably necessary to put him up there.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

alright. this intermission is officially perfect. 

Ghostbusters 2 MMO with the consorts? yes. so much yes.


----------



## Byrus

Negrek said:


> I gotta say, I didn't realize how much I missed Dave until he showed up again.
> 
> It is a bizarre contrast that I found the relationship nonsense of 6-2 tedious, but so far I think this intermission just hilarious.


Yep. What a difference character development makes.

I wonder if Dave is a WWE fan.


----------



## bobandbill

Superbird said:


> I can't be the only one who gets the reference to Earthbound / Mother 3 with that coffee machine thing.


Haha, it was the _first_ thing I noticed when the room was first shown. XD

Agreeing that I am loving the heck out of this intermission. Let's face it on the whole the original kids just seem more enjoyable. Maybe we just know them better/longer and they've had more time to develop and all or is it that they as characters make for more enjoyable scenes? Hmm...

At any rate this is a better form of recapping what happened compared to the old recaps with giant logs of summarising imo, using the kids interactions around it all.


----------



## Superbird

your sentence is broken


----------



## Spatz

Spinnerette, a clean example of how you don't get the same class across the scratch.

+Bonus! I love her GT outfit!


----------



## Sypl

Add me!


----------



## RosesBones

I love this intermission so much. I missed the kids we started out with. <3


----------



## Spatz

In response to the end of intermission 2: WTF!?


----------



## Byrus

so did that last flash actually happen or am I just tripping balls


----------



## ....

Byrus said:


> so did that last flash actually happen or am I just tripping balls


That just happened.


----------



## Sypl

Mawile said:


> That just happened.


I made this happen


----------



## Zapi

what exactly just happened??
also that song sounded really eerie to me. at first I thought the horses' whinnying was people screaming! D:


----------



## Sypl

I just found this Homestuck animation.


----------



## RK-9

LETS ALL SING THE SQUIDDLE SONG

4/13


----------



## Negrek

Okay, who wants to tell me what happens after you go through the life-symbol door? After I grabbed the boonbuck my cursor turned into a text-insert bar and I couldn't dismiss the dialog box to click the triangle and advance. Like heck am I doing that whole song and dance over again to find out for myself. =/


----------



## ....

Negrek said:


> Okay, who wants to tell me what happens after you go through the life-symbol door? After I grabbed the boonbuck my cursor turned into a text-insert bar and I couldn't dismiss the dialog box to click the triangle and advance. Like heck am I doing that whole song and dance over again to find out for myself. =/


It tells you to go to the next page.


----------



## Negrek

Ah. Well, at least I didn't miss much, then.


----------



## Superbird

Well...now at least we know where Gamzee disappeared to. The question is how he got there...


----------



## Chief Zackrai

My dear bird, you have borken spoiler tags.

Also he's god tier now WTF that thing is actually canon


----------



## RK-9

OHMYGODYES GOD TIER GAMZEE <#3333333333 :D


----------



## ....

Chief Zackrai said:


> My dear bird, you have borken spoiler tags.
> 
> Also he's god tier now WTF that thing is actually canon


http://mspandrew.tumblr.com/post/16726251374/when-someone-peeking-over-your-shoulder-asks-you
If he says it's canon, _it's canon._


----------



## Zero Moment

Damn, the moment I lose computer privileges Hussie updates with a Flash.

I thought the  Act Six Act Three was pretty cool, though. Those puzzles.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Mawile said:


> http://mspandrew.tumblr.com/post/16726251374/when-someone-peeking-over-your-shoulder-asks-you
> If he says it's canon, _it's canon._


I know, but as the bard of time, I must admit red is a much less flattering color than purple is for that costume.

Especially since I associate myself with dark green. Blech.


----------



## Sypl

Why Gamzee is there:
 Gamzee was God Tier all along. Karkat said that he was the strongest when fighting Jack Noir. He must have died on his quest bed before he went on his rampage, or else the scratches on his face would have healed, like how Vriska got her eye and arm back. Vriska didn't wear her got tiger outfit all the time, so it is safe to assume that Gamzee didn't either. Those devices (Forgot the names) belong to Aradia, so, using all of this evidence, Gamzee was secretly god tier for a while, and is gathering the dead bodies of the trolls and taking them back in time to before Noir destroyed all their planets to that they could go God tier. 
I win Homestuck.


----------



## Spatz

Is there anyway to progress from the store?


----------



## Byrus

Haha, Gamzee looks like such a creeper there. Well, the "he was God-tier all along" theory seems the most likely at this point, since Vriska showed you  could hide your god-status. Maybe he completely forgot he even went god-tier and only remembered after he sobered up. 

The fanart for this has been hilarious. How does the fandom churn out this awesome artwork so fast?



Lirris said:


> Is there anyway to progress from the store?


 I think that's it. Funny how the hero of rage's shop has such calming music... Seriously, I'm feeling pretty chill here. He's selling off his dead friend's blood. Pfffttt


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Tavrisprite... that can't end well.


----------



## Superbird

I'd have preferred full vriska, but I guess one can't be picky...


----------



## bobandbill

Well I can't say the last few flashes haven't been entertaining. Terrifying in some some ways, yes, but also entertaining. 

Potion shop part was pretty darn amusing.


----------



## Zero Moment

Da fuq


----------



## Negrek

Oh my. Gamzee. _Gamzee._ Never stop being hilarious/terrifying.


----------



## Spatz

Oh gog, Tavros, Vriska, what has Gamzee done?

Poor Tavris, poor, poor, poor Tavris...


----------



## Sypl

Next we'll most likely see:  Fefidan and Nepquis. Wonder what Gamzee will do with Sollux's dead body.


----------



## Spatz

H8-splosion


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Tavrisplode!

Guess I am glad that didn't last long, though. Someone on another forum was going on about how cruel it was to have Tavros share a body with Vriska, of all people, given their history. I don't think I was quite as affected by it as this guy was, but it is probably for the best for both of them.

Also the speech probably would've gotten annoying (and given the many and varied complaints people have about all the other speech/typing quirks before they get used to them, that's saying something) really fast. Though it might have been interesting, had it lasted a little longer, to see whether Tavros and Vriska might momentarily be able to take complete (or almost complete) control over their spritebody and mostly speak/give opinions on matters as themselves, even if only briefly. And probably hilariously.

Anyway. We know the alpha session is null, but that doesn't mean there can't be any other post-entry prototypings at all (since that shouldn't affect the session's null state). Aforementioned possible sprites in Sypl's post aside, I wonder if anyone else is going to prototype anything and what it'll be? ...though then again, since the recent interactive flashes make it pretty clear Jane will be on her own for most of this, for some value of "on her own" because fucking Hussie how does he work, maybe it's also possible that not only all the other heroes are going to bite it (for some value of "bite it"), but she is ultimately destined to not have any sort of guide, no matter how much Gamzee might insist she needs one?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Sypl said:


> Wonder what Gamzee will do with Sollux's dead body.


With his duality theme, he could just be on his own easily enough.


----------



## Sypl

Squornshellous Beta said:


> With his duality theme, he could just be on his own easily enough.


Wait. 



Spoiler



Tavros and Vriska were across from each other on that  loading screen. Also on that screen, Eridan and Nepeta were across from eachother, Equius and Sollux, and Feferi and Kanaya were too. Kanaya may die soon.


----------



## ....

Sypl said:


> Wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tavros and Vriska were across from each other on that  loading screen. Also on that screen, Eridan and Nepeta were across from eachother, Equius and Sollux, and Feferi and Kanaya were too. Kanaya may die soon.



Which ?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Well shucks, buster. It looks like Her Imperial Condescension went a little genocidal.


----------



## Sypl

Mawile said:


> Which ?




Original Image


----------



## Byrus

Sypl said:


> Original Image


Kinda think you're reaching there. Though a Nepeta/Eridan combo sounds funny.

 I was hoping Tavros would have grown a spine by now, but he still seems the same. I guess that charge was just a spur of the moment thing. 

I'm seriously starting to hate Dirk more and more with each pesterlog. He sounds like a bit of a creep to be honest. I guess I should have expected that though; Bro did leave all those gross puppets lying about in front of his kid brother.


----------



## Zero Moment

Ahahaha Post-Scratch Dave is amazing.

Also it has only taken me a single fic to ship Roxy <3/<> Gamzee
Even though the second option breaks Karkat <> Gamzee


----------



## Chief Zackrai

hmm...

is anyone really good with quirk programming in pesterchum? I have a real conundrum.


----------



## Zero Moment

NotPete on Over 9000 said:
			
		

> I would like to think it happened as part of the Condesce's propaganda campaign. After she took over the Earth, she needed some metric to convey her powers to the Earthlings. While searching, she came across the "Over 9000" meme and took it COMPLETELY SERIOUSLY. I'd like to think that there are posters strewn all over the place saying, "Despair: Her Power Level is Far Over 9000"


Crossposting from MSPA Forums.
Discuss?


----------



## Superbird

Either that or Hussie is several years behind.


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, the over 9000 reference was cringe-worthy, but other than that, this was a good update. The Condesce appears to have the powers of Sollux, Vriska and Tavros. Have a couple of theories about that, but I'm too burned out to type them up right now. I liked the run down of The Condesce's takeover, it mixed humour and drama quite well.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Byrus said:


> Yeah, the over 9000 reference was cringe-worthy, but other than that, this was a good update. The Condesce appears to have the powers of Sollux, Vriska and Tavros. Have a couple of theories about that, but I'm too burned out to type them up right now. I liked the run down of The Condesce's takeover, it mixed humour and drama quite well.


To be honest I found that whole portion of the story boring as hell which is why I just skimmed it rather than read the whole thing.


----------



## Byrus

Hrm, how come? It was a bit info-dumpy, but I thought it was pretty funny how Dirk was telling this tragic, dramatic tale about the collapse of mankind that was interspersed with such ridiculousness. The bit about the ICP as presidents had me rolling.


----------



## Zero Moment

So whole likes Homestuck cosplaying shenanigans?

Terezi vs. Vriska: BREAKDANCE

Misc. Tumblr Ask Bloggers having fun
{S} - Thank the Fandom (Not exclusively cosplay!)
Ask Homestuck at Katsucon! Parts: One Two Three Four Five Six


----------



## Zero Moment

TODAY IS 6/12 GUYS
CELEBRATE WIth your favorite Homestuck stuff!

EDIT: New Album is out!


----------



## Mai

It's not 6/13 until I fall asleep. Shut up, computer >:(

In any case, Hate You (from the new album) is wonderful. I'm beginning to love Meenah.


----------



## Zero Moment

Pumpkin Party in Sea Hitler's Water Apocalypse is the best name for a song ever.

Now if only I had ~$11
And a PayPal account.


----------



## Byrus

Wow, the new music is pretty nice. Pumpkin Party in Sea Hitler's Water Apocalypse is my favourite. Very awkwardly long song title though.


----------



## Negrek

Yeah, I like this album. It's a big change from volumes 7/8 and all their grimdarkness--more like the zany stuff from vols. 1-4. Not that that's surprising, given the tone of the comic recently.

"A Taste for Adventure" is probably my favorite, but there's plenty of good ones to choose from. (It does bother me that they reference "Sea Hitler" rather than "Fish Hitler." The latter sounds better!")


----------



## bobandbill

> (It does bother me that they reference "Sea Hitler" rather than "Fish Hitler." The latter sounds better!")


Agreed.

I was interested in that author's request given for the latest update, hmm. Certainly was an interesting reveal though (if slightly terrifying, haha).


----------



## Byrus

Negrek said:


> (It does bother me that they reference "Sea Hitler" rather than "Fish Hitler." The latter sounds better!")


Same!

Wow, big reveal there. Not sure what to think yet. That shoots down pretty much all the speculative fanart, but the cheek swirls are totally cannon now. I'm ridiculously happy about that.


----------



## Zero Moment

holyshitfucknuts YES

Good update
Best webcomic


----------



## bobandbill

Whelp, guess we'll see how the recovery process goes then.

Also poor mayor. =(


----------



## Mai

I have no idea what to think.

The whole Homestuck anime thing was fun while it lasted, too. Shame it seems to have died down.


----------



## Mewtwo

Wheee I would like to join c:

Pesterchum: whimsicalLie


----------



## Superbird

can someone tell me what just happened

So Lord English is actually Caliborn? Well, that means he's not invincible, right?


----------



## sovram

Birdy said:


> can someone tell me what just happened
> 
> So Lord English is actually Caliborn? Well, that means he's not invincible, right?


well, i lurked a little on the mspa forums; people are suggesting that caliborn actually prototyped his dual-kernelsprite (since i guess it is caliborn's and calliope's) with his /entire universe/ via the weird black hole thing, which might explain his invincibility. it has something to do with snowball or something, tbh i have no idea what's going on ever


----------



## Superbird

But a kernelsprite hasn't ever bestowed any kind of actual power to anything before except for giving advice and powering up that universe's Jack. And it doesn't look like Lord English is godmoded either...perhaps the Cairo Overcoat gives him power?


----------



## sovram

Birdy said:


> But a kernelsprite hasn't ever bestowed any kind of actual power to anything before except for giving advice and powering up that universe's Jack. And it doesn't look like Lord English is godmoded either...perhaps the Cairo Overcoat gives him power?


yeah, but where did jack get his power though? the black queen's ring, right? if caliborn gets his hands on a monarch's ring, i think it would spell trouble. but anyway yeah i have no idea if anything's airtight, since 1) there's not a whole lot to go on, and people are digging theories out of nothing, and 2) it's hussie


----------



## Superbird

True, true.


----------



## Dinru

If 



Spoiler: New Update



Caliborn is Lord English, does that mean sweet, innocent Calliope is lurking just under the surface? I mean, Caliborn said he killed her, but he could just be saying "she's as good as dead because I won't let her wake up again".

Of course, we could just be heading into a double red herring reacharound and it'll turn out Calliope is somehow Lord English.



Also hi!


----------



## sovram

Dinru said:


> If
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Update
> 
> 
> 
> Caliborn is Lord English, does that mean sweet, innocent Calliope is lurking just under the surface? I mean, Caliborn said he killed her, but he could just be saying "she's as good as dead because I won't let her wake up again".
> 
> Of course, we could just be heading into a double red herring reacharound and it'll turn out Calliope is somehow Lord English.
> 
> 
> 
> Also hi!


maybe?? i think the whole green spiral -> red spiral -> red circle symbolism was implying that caliborn had entirely taken over calliope and we wouldn't be seeing her again. then again, doesn't roxy know her name? so there may be a chance for calliope after all.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

sovram said:


> if caliborn gets his hands on a monarch's ring, i think it would spell trouble.


Players can't be affected by the Queens' Rings, remember.


----------



## sovram

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Players can't be affected by the Queens' Rings, remember.


hm! well then i have no idea! unless lord english is actually caliborn's universe-prototyped sprite (considering caliborn got sucked up too)! idk it's absurd up in this update


----------



## Zero Moment

sovram said:


> hm! well then i have no idea! unless lord english is actually caliborn's universe-prototyped sprite (considering caliborn got sucked up too)! idk it's absurd up in this update


I'm Sorry I Thought That Was Obvious

But he also God Tiered, of course.


----------



## Negrek

Feel pretty dumb now for not noticing Lord English's missing leg and the placement of Calliope's shackle; I was wondering how that was going to get dealt with if she was gone and, welp.

Excellent flash, anyway. Too bad for all those ghosts, though.


----------



## Dinru

Zero Moment said:


> I'm Sorry I Thought That Was Obvious
> 
> But he also God Tiered, of course.


If Lord English is God Tiered Caliborn, then his overcoat would probably be red. Especially if the joke theories are right, and he is the Pimp of Time. Then again, I think it was stated somewhere that God Tiers don't have to stay in their God Hoods, but still worth mentioning.



sovram said:


> maybe?? i think the whole green spiral -> red spiral -> red circle symbolism was implying that caliborn had entirely taken over calliope and we wouldn't be seeing her again. then again, doesn't roxy know her name? so there may be a chance for calliope after all.


Maybe their body thinks she's dead, because her consciousness is hanging around in Dream... Bubbles... now... oh crap.

On an unrelated note, I noticed something interesting about Hussie's Author Avatar. He's (allegedly) a god-tiered Waste of Space by the time he's killed, right? That could mean there's an semi-realistically colored human Hero of Time somewhere, to say nothing of any other players.


----------



## Byrus

The updates have been really good lately! It really feels like the main plot is starting to come together. Still a lot of loose threads of course, but yeah, all the theories are fun to read.

I enjoyed the Saw reference. I could imagine Caliborn would have fun setting up his own traps.


----------



## Superbird

wait...did Caliborn become part of his own kernelsprite?


----------



## Zero Moment

Birdy said:


> wait...did Caliborn become part of his own kernelsprite?


The dudes at tne fora said that the meteor gets sucked in if you look at it frame by frame, so.


----------



## Mai

I'm playing the new update right now. It's pretty cool so far! Meenahhh <333


----------



## Spatz

So...
Meenah is to Feferi (And is the Thief of Life) Is a fish pun cracking, money grubbing general bitch.

Kankri is to Karkat (Seer of Blood (How does that even work?)) Is an excessively talkative, know-it-all, pain.

Porrim is to Kanaya (Maid of Space (Possible pun here)) Relatively cool slightly feminist, emo looking troll.

Latula is to Terezi (Knight of Mind (Did Pyropes and Vantas's swap classes?)) "Rad" gamer/skaeboarder girl with an inability to smell. 

That about covers it...


----------



## Zero Moment

Lirris said:


> Latula is to Terezi (Knight of Mind (Did Pyropes and Vantas's swap classes?)) "Rad" gamer/skaeboarder girl with an inability to smell.


Aranea was just making a joke, I think.


----------



## Dinru

Zero Moment said:


> Aranea was just making a joke, I think.


I don't think so. 



Spoiler: New update



Kranki mentioned it too.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dinru said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New update
> 
> 
> 
> Kranki mentioned it too.


Yeah, but he TWs the "open your eyes" thing, too.


----------



## Byrus

Haha, Kankri is a parody of a social justice blogger. I'm not against SJ as a concept obviously, but there is a helluva lot of problems in the movement, and this character does a pretty good job highlighting them. This should be fun. 

I feel stupid, but I'm kinda stuck in the game. (hur hur) How do you become Latula? After I spoke to everyone as Porrim I couldn't find anything else to do.


----------



## Dragon

Byrus said:


> I feel stupid, but I'm kinda stuck in the game. (hur hur) How do you become Latula? After I spoke to everyone as Porrim I couldn't find anything else to do.


Ask to be Latula as Meenah, then once you have her skateboard be Porrim. Talk to the bubble that's right below where you find her, which should open a set of stairs you can grind down as Meenah. Latula will be at the bottom and she'll let you be her. and pssst there's a link to a walkthrough in the newsfeed thing


----------



## Byrus

Dragon said:


> Ask to be Latula as Meenah, then once you have her skateboard be Porrim. Talk to the bubble that's right below where you find her, which should open a set of stairs you can grind down as Meenah. Latula will be at the bottom and she'll let you be her. and pssst there's a link to a walkthrough in the newsfeed thing


Urgh how do I miss these things

Thanks!


----------



## Zero Moment

OH MAN so apparently there's an official kickstarter for a Homestuck adventure game. What do you guys think?


----------



## Negrek

I think I need to start a Kickstarter to raise the $10,000 necessary to get an _absolutely ridiculous_ fantroll into Homestuck.

I mean, they'd probably only appear as a background character who gets eaten or something in a flashback panel, but still.


----------



## Mai

Negrek said:


> I think I need to start a Kickstarter to raise the $10,000 necessary to get an _absolutely ridiculous_ fantroll into Homestuck.
> 
> I mean, they'd probably only appear as a background character who gets eaten or something in a flashback panel, but still.


... Well, there will already be at least one fantroll appearing in the comic

Oh, and this is a thing.


----------



## Zero Moment

Maimi said:


> ... Well, there will already be at least one fantroll appearing in the comic
> 
> Oh, and this is a thing.


Well, seems that one person has their priorities straight.


Oh, I remember that Hussie linked that on his twitter. That guy has the pride of being the first channel I've ever subscribed to.


----------



## Flora

oh yeah this is a thing

A thing that I'm now joining~

Pesterchum is dramatisPersonae


----------



## Byrus

I can't stop looking at those scalemates on the Kickstarter page. They just look so cuddly and huggable.



> Lemonsnout and Pyralspite have the unmitigated cheek to waltz before His Tyranny with illicit, embezzled beetles concealed beneath their ill-gotten finery.


 nooo stop the cuteness is killing me


----------



## Coloursfall

Hey my fellow Homestucks just wanted to let you all know that I'm doing a fanadventure, and maybe you guys can shoot us things to do? :D We might even take more characters (kids only right now) if you're interested.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I might as well drop in and say hi.

I've read all of Problem Sleuth, and I'm up to Act 5 Act 2 in Homestuck.


----------



## Zero Moment

holy orange creamsicles shaped like jesus christ this sitch just lost its sincerity stat is perfect in every way and sgnkgsnk;gsnk;gsnk;

cant breath



DAVESPRITE: im sorry john your glasses sparkle like a disco ball of the divine and your teeth chomp at the air like a proud and vivacious handbag clasp cast from the finest ivories


----------



## Noctowl

Ok. 
Finally up to act 5.
I think this might be worth it. I think I might like this.
The trolls texts can be a bit annoying to read though.
*goes the fuck to sleep*


----------



## Zora of Termina

Alright, I suppose I have no choice but to post here now.

You got me.
I've started reading, and I /like it/. Maybe I was just soured before by certain circumstances, but it really is good. I'm balls-deep in Act 5 Part 2 at the moment, and I've been archive binging for two days.


----------



## Flora

Zora of Termina said:


> Alright, I suppose I have no choice but to post here now.
> 
> You got me.
> I've started reading, and I /like it/. Maybe I was just soured before by certain circumstances, but it really is good. I'm balls-deep in Act 5 Part 2 at the moment, and I've been archive binging for two days.


I'm so proud of you :D

on a related note, my sis, a friend and I are eventually doing a little text-based SBURB adventure thing on tumblr! except we need more people to do so x_x since there's only three of us and that would be a very messed-up session


----------



## Mai

Flora said:


> on a related note, my sis, a friend and I are eventually doing a little text-based SBURB adventure thing on tumblr! except we need more people to do so x_x since there's only three of us and that would be a very messed-up session


I'd be willing to _try...?_ But honestly possible commitment problems so uh

So it seems like Hussie decided that nope, more than two canon fantrolls would be way too much.

... Also, does Hussie mean that you'll be able to _buy_ a physical game normally with us reaching $1,250,000 on the Kickstarter, or that people who donated enough to get a physical game can get it on either a CD or USB? OTL It didn't seem very clear (or maybe I'm just perpetually clueless).


----------



## Zora of Termina

I'm inclined to believe it's the latter, myself.

And now, an update on Zora's Quest To Catch Up On Homestuck:
sdfdfghgfhj
dfgfhadfgfghkhgkFGHGFKHJKJKLJIKKL,JKLKJGGHJGHJGJG
_*SUDDENLY EVERYTHING IS CONFUSION AND ANIMATION MAJOR ORGASMS AND NOTHING HURTS

*_(zora found cascade, they're still cleaning up the waste from the subsequent mind explosion, film at 11)


----------



## Byrus

Zora of Termina said:


> Alright, I suppose I have no choice but to post here now.
> 
> You got me.
> I've started reading, and I /like it/. Maybe I was just soured before by certain circumstances, but it really is good. I'm balls-deep in Act 5 Part 2 at the moment, and I've been archive binging for two days.








 ...Did not see that coming.

Still, a large portion of the HS fanbase is pretty loud and obnoxious (especially on tumblr), so I can understand the whole getting sick of something before you've even read it mindset. That's happened to me with other fandoms before.



Maimi said:


> So it seems like Hussie decided that nope, more than two canon fantrolls would be way too much.


 He probably didn't expect anyone to actually go for it. Who was the second fantroll anyway?


----------



## Mai

Byrus said:


> He probably didn't expect anyone to actually go for it. Who was the second fantroll anyway?


I don't know, actually. Maybe the MSPA wiki has it up? Although if it's known, I'd expect to have seen it by now

Also apparently it's beta-testing time??? Did any of you pledge enough to play the update early? (Obviously hide the spoilers, but)


----------



## Negrek

I saw a post regarding the person who pledged for the second fantroll, but it's somebody on DA, I was browsing on a computer where I had DA blocked, and the link was swiftly lost in the ever-churn of the internet, so unfortunately I can't point you to who it is. But some people are certainly aware of it.

I have access to the beta but haven't played it yet. :P

Edit: Just tried it and it refused to recognize my arrow keys or WASD, so all I could do was stand there sadly clicking on the control instructions or sylladex. Epic fail. :(

Edit-edit: Won't load at all in IE (admittedly I think it's still version eight, and nobody cares about IEv8 anymore, with good reason).


----------



## Mai

Negrek said:


> I saw a post regarding the person who pledged for the second fantroll, but it's somebody on DA, I was browsing on a computer where I had DA blocked, and the link was swiftly lost in the ever-churn of the internet, so unfortunately I can't point you to who it is. But some people are certainly aware of it.
> 
> I have access to the beta but haven't played it yet. :P
> 
> Edit: Just tried it and it refused to recognize my arrow keys or WASD, so all I could do was stand there sadly clicking on the control instructions or sylladex. Epic fail. :(
> 
> Edit-edit: Won't load at all in IE (admittedly I think it's still version eight, and nobody cares about IEv8 anymore, with good reason).


Well, here they are. No super-ridiculous fantroll, sadly, but at the same time that's probably a good thing so. Eh.

Links to the update are on Youtube now, so if you can't get it to work at all...? I think I'll be holding off until I can actually play it though.


----------



## Negrek

Aww, Nektan is kind of generic for my tastes. The whole treasure-obsessed seadweller pirate thing makes me think too much of Dualscar. Or maybe I'm just bitter about how the TrollSlum narrative insists that his left horn looks like a seven, despite the fact that it's very clearly the _right_ horn on the sprite. :/ Hopefully the second concept will end up being more interesting.

Nah, I figure they'll fix it at some point; I'd rather wait for that and play the game myself.


----------



## Byrus

I think Nektan's design is pretty nice though, and the sprite was majorly improved. I suppose his back-story doesn't matter so much anyway since I doubt Hussie would expand on that even if he lived long enough.

The second one is... eh. Kinda generic too I suppose.

Wooow, Cronus is a major asshole, but I like him and his greaser design anyway. Mituna and Meulin are really adorable. Kurloz's skeleton get-up is the best though, because BONES. 

There's a bit of drama over Mituna's interactions with Cronus, and yeah, Cronus was really horrible to him. It still bugs me when people can't separate a character's actions from their creator though.


----------



## Negrek

Yeah, fair enough; I can't imagine the backstory ever becoming important in-comic, and I do like the design well enough, though I'm not fond of the horns.

Enjoyed meeting all the new characters, but overall this installment left me a bit "D:". Oh noooo why did I give Kurloz that codpiece? D: D: D:


----------



## Zero Moment

Looks like the  is up.


----------



## Byrus

I thought Karkat's character development in the latest flash was handled really well. It was interesting watching him talking about his aspirations and what he thought about The Condesce. I'd forgotten about him wanting to join the threshecutioners.

And his reaction to Terezi dating Dave was pretty mature. It was a really big contrast to how he acted the last time.


----------



## Superbird

I really do prefer the Alternians to the Beforans. Though you've got to wonder: It's mentioned that he's disabled because he overexerted himself. My question is, how? And will Sollux follow that fate? I mean, look at what he did to himself accelerating that meteor. And we haven't even heard from him since then...


----------



## Noctowl

Hello, I don't think I've joined before. *sneaks in and joins*
Does anyone like the music in this game? I sure do! Quite a lot of it is taking over my mp3. But my fave has to be Black. I have it on repeat on youtube right now. :D

Also, ships, anyone? I have quite a few but I think my main ones are:
John/Dave
John/Karkat 
John/Vriska
Dave/Terezi 
Dave(sprite?IDC)/Jade 
Rose/Kanaya
Terezi/Karkat 
Jade/Jadesprite (just because)


----------



## Zero Moment

Noctowl said:


> Also, ships, anyone? I have quite a few but I think my main ones are:
> John/Dave
> John/Karkat
> John/Vriska
> Dave/Terezi
> Dave(sprite?IDC)/Jade
> Rose/Kanaya
> Terezi/Karkat
> Jade/Jadesprite (just because)


As a true shipper, my OTP is everyone/everyone.


----------



## Flora

Zero Moment said:


> As a true shipper, my OTP is everyone/everyone.


My friend asked what I shipped once and i believe i told her "everything and everyone in every quadrant" or something similar


----------



## Superbird

Noctowl said:


> Hello, I don't think I've joined before. *sneaks in and joins*
> Does anyone like the music in this game? I sure do! Quite a lot of it is taking over my mp3. But my fave has to be Black. I have it on repeat on youtube right now. :D
> 
> Also, ships, anyone? I have quite a few but I think my main ones are:
> John/Dave
> John/Karkat
> John/Vriska
> Dave/Terezi
> Dave(sprite?IDC)/Jade
> Rose/Kanaya
> Terezi/Karkat
> Jade/Jadesprite (just because)


Come on now, you aren't really just gonna leave it like that, are you? You need quadrants on that. Like for instance John <3< Davesprite.


----------



## Byrus

I'm not big on shipping, but I do like Dave/Terezi quite a bit. Their interactions together were some of my favourite parts in the comic and really made me laugh out loud. I usually go and back and re-read their pesterlogs when I'm bored.


----------



## Noctowl

Birdy said:


> Come on now, you aren't really just gonna leave it like that, are you? You need quadrants on that. Like for instance John <3< Davesprite.


That is a good point. Argh. Troll romance is so confusing...
I know John/Karkat is <3< to me. But for now everything else is <3. 

Oh man, John and Davesprite! XD Yes, that'd work. Though it is one sided, is it not?

Edit: Ok, here is my shipping wall:





Might add more later. I don't really know how ashen relationships work, so I don't have any. O.o;
Here is the shipping wall thingi


----------



## Seven Synergies

Haha, my only solid pairing in Homestuck is Rosemary, because Hussie's finally made it sort of canon.


----------



## Zora of Termina

You guys I.
I did it.

I caught up on the longest goddamn comic on the internet.

I deserve a goddamn trophy, holy shit.


----------



## Dinru

There really should be a trophy for that, shouldn't there?

Anyway, ships:







Notes:
I noticed that it formed three distinct love dodecahedrons so I partitioned them off.
Aranea and Meenah were afterthoughts.
I used  godtier sprites for characters who only went godtier in an alt timeline because I like how the godtier outfits look, not to indicate any alternate versions of that character.
The arrows/lines that are one color but have another color squiggled over it basically mean "feelings are primarily in x quadrant, but one/both would be willing to switch to y quadrant.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but but what do you mean dodecahedrons, solid geometry does not work that way

they're more like weird digraphs with more than two possible directions on a two-vertex edge


----------



## Dinru

they're dodecahedrons because i loved the phantom tollbooth when i was little okay

come to think of it homestuck is kind of similar to the phantom tollbooth and i lvoe them for a lot of the same reasons as each other.


----------



## Ether's Bane

So I've finally decided to start on Homestuck. Here goes!


----------



## Dinru

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> So I've finally decided to start on Homestuck. Here goes!


I just wanted to put it out there that you posted this at 6:12 AM in my timezone.
You're already off to a lovely start and you don't even know it yet.


----------



## Byrus

Gotta say, John's expressions in the recent updates have been great.

Also... looks like he might meet up with Vriska?


----------



## Dinru

Oh no! John's going to find out that Vriska's dead! MY BABY. It's not going to be pretty :( It seems like John's birthdays always suck.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Just... I don't know... watch this. I was in stitches through most of it.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm now nearly at the end of Act 2 (about 650 pages in), and it's GREAT so far.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I'm now nearly at the end of Act 2 (about 650 pages in), and it's GREAT so far.


That's awesome. I'm a couple hundred pages into Act 6 at the moment.


----------



## Mai

Well, yesterday wasn't the most eventful Gristmas we've ever had, but in any case it was cool.

As for today's update, Rose falling down the stairs was completely predictable, but still amusing.


----------



## Byrus

Though I'm not personally interested in the rosemary ship, I do have faith in Hussie portraying a decent lesbian relationship and I'm sure a lot of people will appreciate this. Lesbians are already subject to a shitload of terrible tropes like the dead/psycho lesbian syndrome, so they definitely deserve a decent portrayal for once. Kanaya and Rose are kickass, well-developed characters, so yeah. Thumbs up from me! Drunk Rose got a laugh out of me with all her rambling too.

Uh, by the way, did anyone else fall for that fake flash? Please say yes and make me feel better.


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> Uh, by the way, did anyone else fall for that fake flash? Please say yes and make me feel better.


I did. To be fair, I was on my phone.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Byrus said:


> Uh, by the way, did anyone else fall for that fake flash? Please say yes and make me feel better. [/spoiler]


Yeah... yeah I did.
Though it was 7 AM and I hadn't slept yet, so there's that


----------



## Mai

Byrus said:


> Uh, by the way, did anyone else fall for that fake flash? Please say yes and make me feel better.


Yeah :(

I don't even have any excuses, I saw a few things about it on tumblr and just figured it was a joke or something.


----------



## Superbird

Does anyone else have problems accessing the website? It's been down all morning for me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Birdy said:


> Does anyone else have problems accessing the website? It's been down all morning for me.


It's not just you. The servers were down Monday night as well.


----------



## Byrus

It's because of the hurricane. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Looks like the servers are back up again!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Not just back up, but back up with the end of the intermission at last! Whoo! (hi yes i am still part of this club hi)

Which was... um. Aha? Kind of awesome. Anyone know if there's a screenshot of the final stages of the masquerade fightparty? Didn't think to grab one myself and don't feel like clicking through again atm, but I wanna see if there are more awesome costumes.


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> Not just back up, but back up with the end of the intermission at last! Whoo! (hi yes i am still part of this club hi)
> 
> Which was... um. Aha? Kind of awesome. Anyone know if there's a screenshot of the final stages of the masquerade fightparty? Didn't think to grab one myself and don't feel like clicking through again atm, but I wanna see if there are more awesome costumes.


I think the canon Rogue and Mage outfits were in there somewhere.


----------



## Mai

Zero Moment said:


> I think the canon Rogue and Mage outfits were in there somewhere.


Yep! As a Mage of Life, I finally know what my god tier outfit would look like :D 

Kratos: Here are just the god tier ones, here's a (pretty small and eh) screenshot, and this has pretty much everything in the flash in the first place if you don't mind/actually want to see the sprites individually. Also there's this but it's earlier iirc.

I really liked the update! The last few flashes have just been ALL MEENAH ALL THE TIME except when you're someone else but ALL MEENAH ALL THE TIME and I just love Meenah so much. So. Yes. Her and Feferi meeting was perfect. *swoonami*

I think I'm going to end up replaying it later so may screenshot


----------



## Negrek

That... was hilarious. Definitely worth the wait.

I must admit that Eridan agreeing to go on a date with Cronus was my favorite part.


----------



## Byrus

To be honest, when it got to the bit with calliope's fanart, I initially thought that meant it was all just a fanfic dreamed up by Calliope. Which would have been a good joke actually, because the whole thing did play out like a fanfic. :P I did enjoy it though.

I think my favourite part was Kankri shrieking I'M TRIGGERED THIS NEEDS TO BE TAGGED and Porrim shoosh papping him. Wow, I have to admit that was really cute, ha..


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm now nearly at the start of Act 4, which is when many say the best part starts.


----------



## Mewmic

Could you add me to the list? :x


----------



## Ether's Bane

Have any of you taken the Homestuck title test and land test (you must take the title test before taking this one)?

I just did, and, as you can see by my usertitle and location, I'm the Knight of Doom, and my planet is the Land of Apocalypse and Solitude.


----------



## Flora

I've taken  this title test and got Page of Life, which I rather like!

I've taken thepageofhopes' test and I forget what I got, but I was having a _lot_ of trouble with the land part

I got Thorns and Thunder from elsewhere though so I just use that


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Just posting here to say _I am finally caught up!!!_

I love Erisolsprite and Fefetasprite. I wonder who Dirk's sprite guide will be?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Well, if you consider who's already been shown as a horrible abomination combosprite and who's still alive, aren't the only trolls left unaccounted for Equius and Aradia?

...oh dear.


----------



## Zero Moment

Kratos Aurion said:


> Well, if you consider who's already been shown as a horrible abomination combosprite and who's still alive, aren't the only trolls left unaccounted for Equius and Aradia?
> 
> ...oh dear.


Aradia doesn't have a body lying around, though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Kratos Aurion said:


> Well, if you consider who's already been shown as a horrible abomination combosprite and who's still alive, aren't the only trolls left unaccounted for Equius and Aradia?
> 
> ...oh dear.


This is actually what I thought but I guess we'll see


----------



## Mai

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Just posting here to say _I am finally caught up!!!_
> 
> I love Erisolsprite and Fefetasprite. I wonder who Dirk's sprite guide will be?





Spoiler: image (it should totally become a tradition to give these things out to new Homestucks












Well, you know how all the sprites were complementary colors of each other? A common theory on tumblr is that it'll be Equius/Dirk's head


----------



## Zero Moment

So Ancestors confirmed for speaking exactly the way they do in A1

Anyone else thinking that the HIC chat was fucking hilarious?


----------



## Frostagin

I starter reading a few weeks ago. Still in the middle of act 4, but.
Anyway, I'd love to join.


----------



## Noctowl

Thinking of joining this pesterchum thing.
Dunno what to call myself though.
Maybe TrustingAilurus if it didn't sound so shit.

Maybe AmorousTrogonidae.
Yes yes good.


----------



## Byrus

Gamzee crying from the sheer beauty is one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. DRAMA QUEEN. And some people on tumblr are fawning over him because they think the poor baby feels guilty about murdering Equius which makes it even funnier.


----------



## Mewmic

The update sure was...interesting.
Oh and speaking of Pesterchum, my handle is maskedMan.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Any thoughts on the Caucasian/peachy controversy?

(By the way, I'm only in Act 6 Act 2 - I know about this because of Tumblr.)


----------



## Noctowl

I honestly don't know what the problem is. I am actually quite confused. But then again it doesn't affect me that much due to the fact it is a...you know, joke.

But I do understand the reasons for the change were nothing to do with social justice people, so I guess that's ok.


----------



## Negrek

I don't know much about the situation either, myself, aside from that Andrew's been getting a fair amount of flak for all of his characters being white for a while now... I just assumed he kind of got fed up with it and did his usual trolling thing. Seems like a pretty tasteless response IMO, but if I was in his shoes I probably would have gotten tired of the hassling and decided to throw down a big "fuck you" to my detractors. I don't have the whole story, though, so maybe there's something more going on than that.

Edit: Oops, should have read his tumblr first. I didn't actually realize he'd changed the page or anything. So apparently he wasn't (quite?) trying to mock the fanbase after all... noooot sure how he didn't expect that particular joke to blow up in his face, but live and learn, I guess.


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, I think there was complaints about the kids being all white, but then Hussie said they were aracial. Buuuut... it's kinda obvious he didn't plan for that because you can see stuff scattered throughout the story that pretty much states they are white, like John referring to "little pink monkeys" and Kanaya saying that Rose was pale. Tbh, I can sympathize with Hussie 'cause he probably didn't expect the fanbase to get so big and race isn't always on the forefront of people's mind when they're creating a story. 

I like the peachy joke better because it actually makes sense in context. The caucasian joke was just a jab at the people going "oh no trickster jane is white social justice warriors are gonna piss!!!!" and is just going to seem out of place to people who don't follow tumblr race shenanigans. I know Hussie likes to "rile up" his fanbase with these kind of jokes, but I'd prefer it if he'd dial it down a bit, because I think the over the top self-awareness interferes with the story sometimes.

Maybe it's just me, but I didn't actually think "white person" when I saw the tricksters. I just thought it was part of their bright, candy coloured theme.


----------



## Flora

Byrus said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I didn't actually think "white person" when I saw the tricksters. I just thought it was part of their bright, candy coloured theme.


My sister said the "caucasian" skin of the tricksters was supposed to represent cream! But I dunno if that's truth or just speculation


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm now in Act 6 Act 3, so I'm nearly caught up! :)

I ship Rose/Kanaya, Dave/Terezi, Tavros/Vriska, Jade/Nepeta (don't ask), and Jane/Jake.


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I'm now in Act 6 Act 3, so I'm nearly caught up! :)
> 
> I ship Rose/Kanaya, Dave/Terezi, Tavros/Vriska, Jade/Nepeta (don't ask), and Jane/Jake.


I ship EveryonexEveryonexEveryone.


----------



## Ether's Bane

arsenicCatnip said:


> :33 < *ac ships EveryonexEveryonexEveryone*


Fixed that for you. :)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

These last few updates... wow.


----------



## Noctowl

The update. Just the update. *spazzums*


----------



## Ether's Bane

What do you guys think of Fandomstuck?


----------



## Byrus

Do you mean this?


----------



## Ether's Bane

No, I mean the current trend on Tumblr where people create a Homestuck character introduction for fandoms. (I've done one for the metal fandom myself.)

EDIT: 1,500 posts!


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'M NOW FULLY CAUGHT UP! YES!


----------



## Byrus

Oh yeah, I know what you mean now. Do you have any good examples? Most of the ones I found aren't that great...

The Page of hope has got to have the worst costume combination ever. You get those goofy speedos with the godawful banana yellow colour scheme. Bad luck, Jake. I love Roxy's god-tier though. Awesome colours. I'd think I'd like my own God-tier to be Knight of Void.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

AH sure wasn't kidding about Not having the fantrolls survive the first panel.

Mierftan my otp


----------



## Negrek

Yeah, I definitely had to smile when those guys showed up. And then laugh when they are immediately shown to the door.

Worth $10,000? I don't know, but I got to peripherally enjoy the investment, anyway.


----------



## bobandbill

At least it's their money rather than ours. ~

It was a good usage of them though I think into the story. 

Also enjoyed Interfishin'. Helps that I quite like that tune though I suppose.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It still would be nice if Hussie threw the fantroll owners a bone and had them on Vriska's ghost pirate ship.


----------



## Ether's Bane

So, what do you think about Terezi no longer being blind?

I appear to be one of the few who like it.


----------



## Superbird

It's hardly a spoiler when it's right in your avatar.

It'll be interesting, definitely. Since she hasn't lost her ability to taste colors, it could lead to a lot of really interesting situations.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Spoiler: hide



Well, I certainly didn't expect it. Terezi's blindness was one of the most unique things about her, but it will still be interesting to see what happens now that she can see. Hopefully she doesn't lose her ability to taste colors.

The whole thing with Karkat's chair was rather amusing.


----------



## Byrus

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> It still would be nice if Hussie threw the fantroll owners a bone and had them on Vriska's ghost pirate ship.


To be fair, they did get lots of other cool shit (all the snoutpaks) plus tons of fanart. Also, porn. 

I like how Aranea pestered the one girl who was actually okay with her disability into healing her sight, but leaves the blind Sollux to flounder around and hurt himself without offering to heal him. What a jerk.

Also, I think the Cherub mating might be based on flatworms? I mean, not the whole turning into a space snake to wage an epic battle bit, just the whole loser of the fight gets fertilized bit.

what are these words that im typing


----------



## Ether's Bane

And as I type this, it's 4/13.

Happy Homestuck Day, everyone! :D

I can't wait for the update (unless, of course, Hussie trolls us all and doesn't update).


----------



## Ether's Bane

So...

...what now?


----------



## Negrek

So now... we wait, I imagine. Have a reprise of animestuck perhaps.

Not really a surprising update for me, since I'd definitely considered Hussie's original plan wrt finishing the comic + producing the game to be _highly_ ambitious.


----------



## Ether's Bane

So, I signed up at MSPA Forums today, also as Ether's Bane.

Does anyone else from TCoD go there, too?


----------



## Zero Moment

Ether's Bane said:


> So, I signed up at MSPA Forums today, also as Ether's Bane.
> 
> Does anyone else from TCoD go there, too?


I post in the MSPA Comic Discussion whenever there's an update. I'm Seeker.


----------



## Byrus

Anyone want to pass around fanfic recommendations while we're waiting? 

I was looking for some HS fics with interesting plots that don't entirely revolve around shipping. Maybe some AU that focused on the trolls' universe with no Sgrub session. Or a Gamzee centric fic like the one Kratos posted way back, I think it was called _sIcK_. I really hate the Gamzee/Tavros paring, but it's ridiculously popular, so it's kinda annoying having to sift through all that to find some Gamzee with no Tavros attached.

I was recommended The Vienna game that seems pretty promising. Seems to be a _Neuromancer_ inspired AU, and I'm a big fan of that book. Plus, I really like the idea of a story revolving around Sollux being this cool hacker in a cyberpunk style universe.


----------



## Dragon

Byrus said:


> I was recommended The Vienna game that seems pretty promising. Seems to be a _Neuromancer_ inspired AU, and I'm a big fan of that book. Plus, I really like the idea of a story revolving around Sollux being this cool hacker in a cyberpunk style universe.


Holy crap I read this a while ago and it's really freaking cool A+ would recommend.

It's not a fanfic, but I've been waiting for the chance to mention a thing; if you want a Homestuck thing to pass the time with maybe try out The Overseer Project? It's a multiplayer Sburb session simulator, really barebones but still pretty cool if you like competing with friends, or making up details to go on the side? Maybe we could get a TCoD session together since my friends all got bored of my last one hahaha


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Byrus, have you already looked at _The End and What Comes After_? You probably have given it's by the same author as _SiCk_, but I thought I'd mention it just in case. It is kinda dead for now, unfortunately, but it's kind of a little amazing and what's there is worth reading anyway. If, you know, you haven't already.

_Cities in Dust_ is also pretty good (and also moving slowly :( but at least it's come further along than the previous rec). It is kinda Dave/Terezi but I wouldn't call it entirely shipfic; the plot has been really interesting and the hardboiled AU is awesome.

I don't read a ton of HS fic so my suggestions are going to be pretty limited hahaha


----------



## Zero Moment

The Land of Dragons and Dungeons
Unwanted Free Ugly Troll (and its sequel, Wanted Extremely Pricy Troll(s))
Sburb Glitch FAQ
Asylum Carnival Rides
One of Our Submarines
Cultstuck!
Miracle Child
As It Should Be
Space Man

Don't really read any new HS fics but I keep up with ones I've already subscribed to.


----------



## mewtini

homestuck makes my head hurt

but from the parts that I've read

TerezixKarkat is adorable. :>


----------



## Dragon

I just feel the need to show everyone what I participated in yesterday because imagine the decision making process that led up to making and giving this to Andrew fucking Hussie

also he signed my sketchbook it was a p good day


----------



## Zero Moment

Dragon said:


> I just feel the need to show everyone what I participated in yesterday because imagine the decision making process that led up to making and giving this to Andrew fucking Hussie
> 
> also he signed my sketchbook it was a p good day


ahahahhaha
oh god that is glorious


----------



## Ether's Bane

AND WE'RE BACK!


----------



## Mai

Happy 4/13, everyone! Here's a glorious new comic to celebrate.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*little hats on everyone*

I started reading Homestuck earlier this year. I'm on Act 6 atm. It's awesome; I even have pesterchum!


----------



## kyeugh

I started reading recently, too!  (I also have Pesterchum.)

Me being me, I've memorised a swath of quotes from it.  I need to stop.

I'm in the beginning of Act III.


----------



## Skoonk

I, like those above me, have also started reading Homestuck. I just started Act IV and really like things so far.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I just got back into reading Homestuck. 

Apparently I haven't read since the hiatus a full year ago. Wow, I had _no idea_ it had been that long! Time really flies.


----------



## kyeugh

This page is worth mentioning.

Because I thought this exact thing.

_I am Karkat Vantas._


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I just got back into reading Homestuck.
> 
> Apparently I haven't read since the hiatus a full year ago. Wow, I had _no idea_ it had been that long! Time really flies.


Aaaaand I am up to speed once again.


----------



## Byrus

Eh, Paradox Space has been a big disappointment so far, to be honest. The artwork is definitely nice and I'm enjoying it a lot, but the jokes all fall flat for me. The art in the newest one really draws me in but the strip just ended with another stale "haha eridan is a friendless loser" joke. Yes, nobody likes Eridan because he's creepy and desperate, we got that the first hundred times. 

For all the flack the Homestuck fanbase gets for running jokes into the ground, I think it's worth noting that the comic itself is just as guilty of it. Also, this reminds me of how annoying it is that Vriska gets more screen time and is still portrayed as sympathetic despite the fact that's she pulled just as much shit as characters like Eridan, who get treated (appropriately) with scorn. That still bugs me, dammit. (seriously, fuck Vriska, I lost what little patience I had for her after that bullshit she pulled with Tavros in Act 6.)

Sorry for the minor rant, just need somewhere to vent my nerd rage during this absurdly long hiatus. :P At least PS is still in its early days, so hopefully something memorable will come out of it.


----------



## Negrek

Yeah, gotta agree that I've found Paradox Space to be pretty lame so far. Genuine disappointment because as you say the art _is_ often nice and pretty, but I just haven't found it at all _funny_. (Despite that I personally find Vriska a lot more sympathetic than Eridan, although she's still one of my least favorite characters.)

Hoping we get some info on how the HS video game's going soon. It was originally supposed to be done sometime this year, right? There's a 0% chance of that actually happening, but it would be nice to hear what stage of development it's in right now.


----------



## kyeugh

Negrek said:


> Yeah, gotta agree that I've found Paradox Space to be pretty lame so far. Genuine disappointment because as you say the art _is_ often nice and pretty, but I just haven't found it at all _funny_. (Despite that I personally find Vriska a lot more sympathetic than Eridan, although she's still one of my least favorite characters.)


Whaaat, I love Vriska.  Of course, I'm not up to date yet, but she seems pretty cool in spite of her overall douchiness!



Negrek said:


> Hoping we get some info on how the HS video game's going soon. It was originally supposed to be done sometime this year, right? There's a 0% chance of that actually happening, but it would be nice to hear what stage of development it's in right now.


Also _wow_ that sounds really cool, I haven't even heard of it!  I hope it's not anything like the little pixely flash games, though, I don't really like those.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

oh god oh god I got to 



Spoiler: homestuck



fuCKING TRICKSTER MODE


 I can't breathe oh god

Vriska isn't cool guys
you know who's cool though


Spoiler: Homestuck, for those catching up



Kankri.


----------



## Byrus

Did any of you check out the fanmade animation for Rex Duodecim Angelus?


----------



## Negrek

I did! It's pretty crazy that they actually managed to finish it--it's been how many years? Mad props for taking it all the way to the end, and it turned out pretty well, too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

That's freaking awesome!

I hit the gigapause two days ago, and I'm pretty pissed. At least I can look at anything on the internet about Homestuck now.


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, it's been in the making for around three years! It turned out well. I think Terezi's bit is my favourite. I also loved the little details like Eridan initially preparing to fire at Sollux before he attacked the King.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

so uh
upd8
discuss? 

How fucked is John?
Will there or will there not be a gif in the oct 25 update? (I'm leaning towards no, since this was made a year ago)

edit: check this out.


----------



## Byrus

So, uh.... How about the newest flash, huh?

The beginning of it had me laughing... and then the HORRENDOUS AGONY BEGAN.


----------



## Zero Moment

A third of the cast dead in about a minute. Geez.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It's a shame there haven't been any updates in over a year!


----------



## Superbird

Zero Moment said:


> A third of the cast dead in about a minute. Geez.





Spoiler



It's okay, they'll come back just like everyone else.

...who _hasn't_ died yet at this point?


----------



## Mai

Zero Moment said:


> A third of the cast dead in about a minute. Geez.





Spoiler



To be honest, I felt like some of the god tier deaths were pretty forced... Dave's in particular. John's death wasn't considered heroic when he died fighting Jack Noir (and avenging both his and Rose's parents), but Dave's is now, when he was avenging Jade? Your death should _accomplish_ something if it's going to be counted as heroic. Same with Jake, though I can see how it was considered heroic.



Aranea's death was just, yes... I'm not sure about Jane's (with Jade as a reference point, she only had a just death because Aranea manipulated the grandfather clock). This was just a BLAM BLAM KILL THEM ALL fest, really, and for little reason this time.

I do really like Carne Vale the song, though. I didn't expect it to be used in an update... but it fits this one.


----------



## Negrek

Heh, I really didn't remember what was happening in the main storyline, so the update for me was pretty much a bunch of "wait why are they fighting again hang on what is going on WHAT IS GOING ON??" I also managed to mistake Aranea for Vriska, which made things _really_ weird. Guess I've got some re-reading to do.

tbh most of what I remember from Act 6 is a lot of faffing around and bickering, so I'm honestly pretty stoked to see the plot moving along again, even if it means several of my favorite characters getting murderized.

Hussie hinted that there may be some more info about the game soon; pretty pumped about that.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Spoiler



Even if Dave's death _is_ forced, it doesn't really matter since it was heroic. It was just to stoke the mass-murder fire a bit. Now, the trolls' death. What. The. Fuck. The only beta trolls who aren't dead are... Kanaya and Terezi, I think?


----------



## Zora of Termina

I liek Squirtles said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Dave's death _is_ forced, it doesn't really matter since it was heroic. It was just to stoke the mass-murder fire a bit. Now, the trolls' death. What. The. Fuck. The only beta trolls who aren't dead are... Kanaya and Terezi, I think?


Nope. Just Terezi. Kanaya got vaporized.


----------



## Ether's Bane

On a relevant note: does anyone else think that the fact that it was Kanaya who killed Gamzee made it a very dissatifsying and anticlimactic way to kill him off? Wouldn’t it have been more apt and climactic if it had been Terezi or even Karkat?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Check this out. 

How the hell Hussie managed to spread this over five years, no idea.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ether's Bane said:


> On a relevant note: does anyone else think that the fact that it was Kanaya who killed Gamzee made it a very dissatifsying and anticlimactic way to kill him off? Wouldn’t it have been more apt and climactic if it had been Terezi or even Karkat?


Yeah, I have to agree.


----------



## kyeugh

Caliborn's journey as an artist had me crying every step of the way.

At last, I enter the hall of fame.  The hall of fame that consists of people who have read all of existing Homestuck.  Hell yeah.


----------



## Scootaloo

(Sorry to disrupt the flow of the update discussion) I'm actually a relatively new Homestuck fan (started reading it last year or so? i'm on Act 6 Act 1 i think) and i really enjoy it so far!
I've actually done a couple HS cosplays, my first ever cosplay and HS cosplay was Gamzee at Nashicon in april (i'm the one holding the purple umbrella on the far right) and recently in October I was a fem!Equius!
Sorry to disrupt the previous conversation, I just wanted to share this with the group ^^


----------



## Zero Moment

Scootaloo said:


> (Sorry to disrupt the flow of the update discussion) I'm actually a relatively new Homestuck fan (started reading it last year or so? i'm on Act 6 Act 1 i think) and i really enjoy it so far!
> I've actually done a couple HS cosplays, my first ever cosplay and HS cosplay was Gamzee at Nashicon in april (i'm the one holding the purple umbrella on the far right) and recently in October I was a fem!Equius!
> Sorry to disrupt the previous conversation, I just wanted to share this with the group ^^


Welcome to the fandom. I see you're already in the thick of it, have a nice stay.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Spoiler: upd8



NO
GODS NO
NONONONONO
WHY
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *gross sobbing*


----------



## kyeugh

Ether's Bane said:


> On a relevant note: does anyone else think that the fact that it was Kanaya who killed Gamzee made it a very dissatifsying and anticlimactic way to kill him off? Wouldn’t it have been more apt and climactic if it had been Terezi or even Karkat?


Did Gamzee even die?  He ended up "mentoring" Caliborn, which was a considerable amount of time in the future, correct?


----------



## Zero Moment

There's been speculation that this is a doomed timeline.
I also have no idea how that was a Heroic death just now.


----------



## kyeugh

Zero Moment said:


> There's been speculation that this is a doomed timeline.


I _think_ that's a more viable theory, now that 



Spoiler



Roxy herself said the same thing in today's update.  It would seem weird for it to be tracking a doomed timeline for so long, but I guess there's precedent for weird plot shit like that?





Zero Moment said:


> I also have no idea how that was a Heroic death just now.


If you haven't already, read the God Tier Talk spoiler from Hussie on the site updates.  It talks a bit about Heroic/Just deaths and what they mean, and specifically how Rose's death fits in there.


----------



## Zero Moment

typheus (n)spooky(n+2)me


----------



## kyeugh

Hey, has anyone taken a God Tier test?  This one is my favourite.  My results vary depending on the test, but the most common (and accurate, I think) result for me is the Mage of Breath.


----------



## kyeugh

Double post, oops.

But my mind is blown.  It is entirely fucking blown.  I mean, the _oil_.  Wow.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dayum. His planet looks pretty nice now.
I bet that's where that random oil is from when he first Entered, too.


----------



## Zero Moment

Holy shit are these two shippable right now.
So adorable.


----------



## kyeugh

Zero Moment said:


> Holy shit are these two shippable right now.
> So adorable.


Yessss.  Joxy, I say.  Or maybe Rohn.

...Okay, no, definitely Joxy.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Dazel said:


> Yessss.  Joxy, I say.  Or maybe Rohn.
> 
> ...Okay, no, definitely Joxy.


Roxygen.

/thread


----------



## Zero Moment

SHIPPING VRISKAH SO HARD RIGHT NOW


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zero Moment said:


> SHIPPING VRISKAH SO HARD RIGHT NOW


its so cute i'm gonna die help me i dont ship anything but rosemary but oh god i'm shipping this aaaah


----------



## kyeugh

Zero Moment said:


> SHIPPING VRISKAH SO HARD RIGHT NOW


So I'm the only one who's slightly upset that they sidetracked from actual important plot things into... this?


----------



## Zero Moment

Dazel said:


> So I'm the only one who's slightly upset that they sidetracked from actual important plot things into... this?


Vriskah > plot


----------



## Zora of Termina

why doesn't that upd8 just stab /me/ through the heart while it's at it terezi you beautiful sweet summer child rest in peace you deserve it so much ; ;


----------



## kyeugh

Wait, so Terezi never did reach the God Tier?  Is her Dream Self dead?  And why the hell wasn't John more moved by her death?


----------



## Zero Moment

Dazel said:


> Wait, so Terezi never did reach the God Tier?  Is her Dream Self dead?  And why the hell wasn't John more moved by her death?


Vriska and Aradia were the only GTs in the beta troll session.
And because she's a dramatic weirdo.


----------



## Zero Moment

such fangirl
so dorbs
wow


----------



## Zero Moment

VRISKAH STRONK


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zero Moment said:


> VRISKAH STRONK


THIS WAS A GOOD UPD8 MERRY CHRISTMAHANNUKAH TO ALL


----------



## kyeugh

As adorable as this was, I feel like Hussie's beating around the bush of something integral happening so hard.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dazel said:


> As adorable as this was, I feel like Hussie's beating around the bush of something integral happening so hard.


There's p much a 60% chance of them both dying next update we see them. Hussie doesn't allow happiness.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Spoiler: upd8



_*that's okay hussie i didnt need my heart anyway*_


----------



## kyeugh

I think the worst part about this is that it's so fucking adorable, it's going to be even worse when everyone probably dies.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora of Termina said:


> THIS WAS A GOOD UPD8 MERRY CHRISTMAHANNUKAH TO ALL


yeah hey guys you remember this



Spoiler: upd8



oh my god oh my god oh mY GOD OH MY GOD EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Byrus

Sorry, quick rant: I still love homestuck but Hussie's self-insert still makes me cringe and I don't enjoy any of his antics

Like, every time he shows up, I just find myself wishing he'd go away. He just sort of ruined this sequence between Meenah and Vriska for me.


----------



## kyeugh

Byrus said:


> Sorry, quick rant: I still love homestuck but Hussie's self-insert still makes me cringe and I don't enjoy any of his antics
> 
> Like, every time he shows up, I just find myself wishing he'd go away. He just sort of ruined this sequence between Meenah and Vriska for me.


Aw, what?  I've always liked his self-insertions, they're great.  This one in particular wasn't that special, but I don't see anything wrong with it, either.


----------



## kyeugh

IT'S SO CUTE, I HONESTLY CANNOT TAKE IT.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'm now caught up with Homestuck for the first time since like... December

So is Vriska the main character now?


----------



## Zero Moment

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'm now caught up with Homestuck for the first time since like... December
> 
> So is Vriska the main character now?


No Jape is main character obv


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Not to be confused with the _most important_ character, which is obviously the mayor (as if that even has to be said).


----------



## Byrus

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'm now caught up with Homestuck for the first time since like... December
> 
> So is Vriska the main character now?


She's basically a black hole of character development that sucks everyone else down with her. Hussie just can't seem to let her go for some reason and seems absolutely determined to make her as stale and repetitive as possible. We're also somehow expected to believe that a character who tried to "help" someone by crippling and verbally abusing him managed to magically make everything on the meteor okay.

I'm really baffled as to why everyone just randomly decided to ignore the fact that Vriska fucking murdered somebody and are blindly following her orders for some reason? And they're basically just letting her act like an asshole and plan everything for them? Did John just forget what an asshole she was? 

Yeah, I'm just a little bitter than this comic has become absolutely unreadable for me now. I did have a lot of criticisms before, but they were tolerable. This just... isn't. People had theories that this was just the story seen through "Vriska-vision", so we're just seeing a biased version of events. I initially thought that had to be the case, but unfortunately it's looking like he's actually going through with this? If the "vriska-vision" thing eventually turns out to be true, I might start reading again, but I have to admit that my love for the characters and story is at an all time low right now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> She's basically a black hole of character development that sucks everyone else down with her. Hussie just can't seem to let her go for some reason and seems absolutely determined to make her as stale and repetitive as possible. We're also somehow expected to believe that a character who tried to "help" someone by crippling and verbally abusing him managed to magically make everything on the meteor okay.
> 
> I'm really baffled as to why everyone just randomly decided to ignore the fact that Vriska fucking murdered somebody and are blindly following her orders for some reason? And they're basically just letting her act like an asshole and plan everything for them? Did John just forget what an asshole she was?
> 
> Yeah, I'm just a little bitter than this comic has become absolutely unreadable for me now. I did have a lot of criticisms before, but they were tolerable. This just... isn't. People had theories that this was just the story seen through "Vriska-vision", so we're just seeing a biased version of events. I initially thought that had to be the case, but unfortunately it's looking like he's actually going through with this? If the "vriska-vision" thing eventually turns out to be true, I might start reading again, but I have to admit that my love for the characters and story is at an all time low right now.


For one, murder is pretty much a part of troll culture. Vriska and Terezi killed hundreds if not thousands of trolls in their FLARP campaigns. Nobody particularly knew or liked Tavros, either.

Two, everyone on the meteor knew that no Vriska == doomed timeline while Vriska == non-doomed timeline.

Third, they've all been living with Vriska for _three years_. They've gotten used to her HUGE 8ITCH status, the same with Karkat's irate shoutyness, Gamzee's crazy, Dave's inane Freudian monologues, ect ect


----------



## Byrus

The murder as part of troll culture issue is really flip-flopped on a lot. But the trolls are still distressed by the death of their friends and have punished/reprimanded those that committed murder. As for Tavros being disliked, I can only really remember Karkat being dismissive towards him, but then again, he's been like that to everyone at least once. Terezi seemed distressed by his death, but she presumably just forgot about her duty to bring the murderer to justice, I guess. 



> Two, everyone on the meteor knew that no Vriska == doomed timeline while Vriska == non-doomed timeline.


 Yes, and I take issue with the fact that Vriska makes a non-doomed timeline considering what an awful person she is and what she's done to those around her. The "Vriska makes everything better" montage wasn't convincing. Which was probably why most people were expecting it to be from Vriska's skewed perspective.



> Third, they've all been living with Vriska for three years. They've gotten used to her HUGE 8ITCH status, the same with Karkat's irate shoutyness, Gamzee's crazy, Dave's inane Freudian monologues, ect ect


 You're acting as though Vriska's behavior is some minor quirk, and not something that got somebody killed. She's proven to be just as much of an abusive asshole as before and her character is back at square one. I thought her arc tied up pretty nicely after her death by Terezi, so it's pretty disappointing to go through this again. Death is pretty much meaningless, and any character deaths are just getting played out for cheap shocks at this point.

For the record, I'd still consider myself a fan, which is pretty much the reason I get so critical about the comic. (Plus, discussions like this are fun :p)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Hussie's fix8ion with Vriska certainly irks me a bit, given how awful she can be. Even if somehow I was able to magically forgive her for abusing, manipulating, and yes, _murdering_ Tavros, the way she treats Jape, er Jake and Tavrosprite in the recent updates shows she hasn't changed a bit.

Still, it hasn't really stopped me from enjoying the comic. John retconned a lot of his friends back to life, so I don't see why doing the same with Vriska as well is such a bad thing.


----------



## Ether's Bane

To be honest, I'm quite enjoying this, since Vriska is actually my favourite character.

As an aside (and half of Tumblr would do well to take note of this):

[rant]Liking a CHARACTER doesn't mean that you like that character as a PERSON.

A hell of a lot of the fictional characters I like (including, but not restricted to, Vriska) are awful people, but that doesn't make me like them any less... as CHARACTERS.

Seriously, I am SO DONE with people who think liking a character automatically means you agree with everything that character has ever done.[/rant]


----------



## kyeugh

Vriska has always been the type to take the reigns, I think, so it's not that surprising that something like this happened in at least one timeline.  I, too, like Vriska a lot, mainly _because_ of the things she's done and the way she acts; just because they're not actually nice things to do doesn't mean they don't make her an interesting character, and it's uncommon to see a character that's simultaneously so active and passive.  I find her interesting.

At any rate, don't forget that despite all the planning and helping she's been doing, Vriska really was thinking of herself the entire time.  By gaining their trust as a Good Leader, Vriska made it possible for her to delegate everyone else to the smaller jobs to clear the path for her to reel in the big fish.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I had the sudden realization that my favorite characters from Homestuck (Terezi, Jade, and Nepeta) are all canonically furries.


----------



## kyeugh

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I had the sudden realization that my favorite characters from Homestuck (*Terezi*, Jade, and Nepeta) are all canonically furries.


...Eh?  Terezi, a furry?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

She roleplays as a dragon.


----------



## Zero Moment

tbh that lies more in the realm of the scalies but w/e


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Yeah, I just meant "furries" as more of an umbrella term for interest in anthropomorphic animals.



			
				MSPA Wiki said:
			
		

> Both Terezi Pyrope and Nepeta Leijon have shown interest in furry roleplaying. Terezi is mainly interested in dragons, often called 'scalies' in the fandom (a reference to scales), while Nepeta is interested in felines.


----------



## Zero Moment

Cookietits.
All is right with the world.


----------



## Superbird

Jasprosesprite^2 is officially my new favorite character

mfg rose's face


----------



## kyeugh

Well, now that it's over for awhile, it might be a good time to discuss.

I don't have much to say other than that the final flash was just.  Fucking great.


----------



## Zero Moment

U P D A T E B O Y S

JACK-OFF HYPE GOING STRONG, CHUGGA CHUGGA


----------



## Zero Moment

* COLLIDE*


----------



## kyeugh

help......

.......me?????

okay but really help what just happened Dirk had _better_ be okay


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Just caught up again (right at the last minute heh), and HOLY SHIT

I think I'm gonna go watch * Collide* like, a thousand more times now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Homestuck is over. Wow.
Also there might be an epilogue in a couple months.


----------



## kyeugh

I think the conclusion was incredible, and i'm really sentimental about the series finally coming to a close.  I have one gripe, though: we never saw Caliborn's masterpiece.  Unless, of course,  Act 7 _was_ Caliborn's masterpiece...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Homestuck has ended. _Homestuck has ended._

I still can't believe it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Nira said:


> I think the conclusion was incredible, and i'm really sentimental about the series finally coming to a close.  I have one gripe, though: we never saw Caliborn's masterpiece.  Unless, of course,  Act 7 _was_ Caliborn's masterpiece...




Of course, Caliborn had finally learned to draw anime well.


----------

